# Post Your Mood Today With Pics!



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)

Say it in pics.

Me:


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## G.T. (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2015)

.​

​.​


----------



## Telekat (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 27, 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


----------



## Coyote (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## G.T. (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## G.T. (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 58032


This should cheer you up.  Who knows, maybe a new gig for ya.......


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a headache ...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

All of the above sum up my various moods when posting here.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2015)

.​


​
.​


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## S.J. (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


>








I know that's why you have me on ignore.

Here I am!

*****ROFLMAO*****


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

i have court today at 2 pm


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

yes i am chicken....mostly trying not to start puking today....i would rather be in court than the er....i think....i am not sure


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2015)

It's a duck. A sad duck. Or is it a chicken? Sorry. I thought it was cute/sad.

I never have to go to jury again. Doc gave me a lifetime pass. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

lol its a chicken.....you can tell by the beaks and the feet...ducks still have flat  beaks and webbed feet....

a sad chicken.....okay....not jury.....i am petitioning the court to sell my mother's house....matter of fact i am up  early to work on figures and do math.....which i am totally avoiding....i have 11 hours...grumpy is going with me....

i never thought i would do this....sell her house....i always hoped we could get her back in it....but that is just a dream....just a dream....


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm sorry. 

Sorry about the chicken too. I thought it was a duck. Some farmer I'd make, eh?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Sorry about the chicken too. I thought it was a duck. Some farmer I'd make, eh?


Hey, if it walks like a duck...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

it doesnt


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sorry about the chicken too. I thought it was a duck. Some farmer I'd make, eh?



Duck ... Chicken ... It doesn't matter as long as you plant them heads up ... You would be a fine farmer.

.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2015)

Still waiting on the coffee to finish brewing.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 28, 2015)

.​



.​


----------



## April (Dec 28, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> 
> .​


That is nice...really nice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## G.T. (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 28, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> That is nice...really nice.



Thanks ... I think so as well.
It is the mood I am in ... A little this, a little that ... A good reason to pamper yourself and enjoy some relaxation in cozy comfort.

.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Say it in pics.
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 58026


----------



## G.T. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Capstone (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 2, 2016)

.​*Y'all Have Fun Today
*




​.​


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry about the tooth, Bones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

Does anyone remember these?


----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 3, 2016)

Refer to #47.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2016)

https://electricshadowsfilmblog.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/kill-bill-volume-2-zombies.jpg?w=438


----------



## Capstone (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2016)

Same as post # 69 but new pose. I stretched then sat back down.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 3, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## skye (Jan 3, 2016)

In a " watching the world go by" mood


----------



## Toro (Jan 3, 2016)

My mood is now good because I'm drinking scotch.


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2016)

skye said:


> In a " watching the world go by" mood


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2016)

Me and Skye. Or Skye and me. Take yer pick.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 3, 2016)

frustrated w/killjoys like OP

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2016)

You are an embarrassment. One of those people that makes you feel pity enough to be embarrassed FOR them.
Therefore, you are going on ignore.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> You are an embarrassment. One of those people that makes you feel pity enough to be embarrassed FOR them.
> Therefore, you are going on ignore.


We hate in others what we see in ourselves.


----------



## Toro (Jan 4, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You are an embarrassment. One of those people that makes you feel pity enough to be embarrassed FOR them.
> ...



That's why I hate smart, successful, good-looking people.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 4, 2016)

Toro said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Oh, that goes without saying.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 4, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry.
> ...


Chickens are not nearly as aerodynamic as ducks.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 4, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## aaronleland (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You are an embarrassment. One of those people that makes you feel pity enough to be embarrassed FOR them.
> ...


Oh look. G-Spot is trying to poke. You missed. As usual.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)

Meanwhile..on topic....today I'm all like


----------



## G.T. (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm fried after work.

So I'm having a bourbon, and my beautiful wife is making me dinner.  

And I feel better.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 4, 2016)

..... like most days......


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 4, 2016)

whats da matter drift....who did we need to fuck up?


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 4, 2016)

mu is right...a duck will go thru tall weeds like a fish in water. fuckers are impossible to catch....chicken not so much


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 4, 2016)

Toro said:


> I'm fried after work.
> 
> So I'm having a bourbon, and my beautiful wife is making me dinner.
> 
> And I feel better.


It feels good to know somebody's there for you, right?  First day back after the holidays is always rough.  Relax.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 4, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> whats da matter drift....who did we need to fuck up?



Some people like to talk talk talk when they first wake up and some people like to drink coffee and slowly wake up in quiet........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm in a good mood.  Good day today.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

Right now, I am........






And sending it to someone I think needs it.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

Woke up that way, too.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

And if anyone is still not sure..............


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 5, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## April (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

Took all damn day, but I am finally passed the  stage and am now


----------



## Alex. (Jan 5, 2016)

A better mood than tom brady


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't get it. What kind of mood is that?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I don't get it. What kind of mood is that?



end of the day resting....mellow


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

Ah. Nice pic.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 6, 2016)

Maybe a nap is in order for sometime today.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 59005



So cute.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 6, 2016)

drifter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 59005
> ...


The picture I posted is too


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2016)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



.​
*Just Put The Two Together ... Problem Solved*
(Okay ... So maybe they meant the other kind of grace)
*



*​
.​


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2016)

Actually, I'm in a pretty darned good mood. Sent a query for a novel to a publisher and got rejected. But, I'm not dejected. Check out why at my blog, A Soldier's Stories @ A Soldier's Stories .


----------



## pillars (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been doing a lot of killin' lately.


----------



## pillars (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 8, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2016)

Currently........


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 8, 2016)

Tired, but it's a good tired.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2016)

That is just so adorable, cassymo!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2016)

New mood:


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 8, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> 
> .​



She looks like she is in a good mood.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 8, 2016)

I have stayed at or near baseline for quite sometime now. I hope it stays that way as I don't like switching from being too happy to too sad.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > .​
> ...


That looks like "careful, bub. You have no clue what I can do to ya" to me.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



I think I am poor at judging women's mood. I am surprised how I have managed to stay alive thus far.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2016)

We are mysterious. If you knew how to handle us, we would have to kill ya.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 9, 2016)

Today's recipe:


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 9, 2016)

Finally!


----------



## Capstone (Jan 9, 2016)

^^


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 9, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 9, 2016)

Yearly bad head cold mood...


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## percysunshine (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 9, 2016)

percysunshine said:


>


So cute.


----------



## froggy (Jan 9, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 59325​




For your avatar.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 9, 2016)

Nighty night.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 10, 2016)

.​








.​


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 10, 2016)

.
Hmmm...now where is my wife. I need to get her a cup of coffee...yup....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 11, 2016)

Sad. RIP, David Bowie.


----------



## froggy (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 11, 2016)

.​
*Alabama vs Clemson ... NCAA College Football Championship ... 7:30 CT*




.​


----------



## playtime (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2016)

Just got back from running errands in our balmy 10 degree weather, put everything away and now ready to relax awhile.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2016)

froggy said:


> View attachment 59476


I love this.  Perfect!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Confused?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2016)

froggy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I couldn't figure it out either.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 11, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2016)

froggy said:


> Confused?


 


Sarah G said:


> I couldn't figure it out either.


 
It would help to know what movie it's from..... anyone???


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Confused?
> ...


You feel like Angelina?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



Girl interupted


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2016)

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Yes, Angelina in Girl Interrupted but what is the emotion?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


 
nah, that's Blacksand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 11, 2016)

To all the Conservatives ....


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



bi-polar up n down rollercoaster emotions


----------



## froggy (Jan 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Confused?
> ...


----------



## froggy (Jan 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Confused?
> ...


I got it now crazy mood


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2016)

well I'm almost always in a crazy mood..... just diff kinds... I guess .. is crazy a mood?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> well I'm almost always in a crazy mood..... just diff kinds... I guess .. is crazy a mood?


Crazy baby that's crazy!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Swagger (Jan 11, 2016)

Triumphant.


----------



## froggy (Jan 11, 2016)

One of these


----------



## April (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 12, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2016)

That is actually a photo of the chicken I rescued today.


----------



## froggy (Jan 12, 2016)

pillars said:


> That is actually a photo of the chicken I rescued today.


Will it be supper tomorrow? Lol


----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2016)

froggy said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > That is actually a photo of the chicken I rescued today.
> ...



No, I relocated it to an organic farm where it will lay eggs to a ripe old age.


----------



## froggy (Jan 12, 2016)

pillars said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...



So it becomes a breakfasts maker.Lol


----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2016)

We prefer the term "gainfully employed."


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> *Alabama vs Clemson ... NCAA College Football Championship ... 7:30 CT*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> And if anyone is still not sure..............




*Gracie*
*

*


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)

No. That was a coupla days ago. Say goodnight, George.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2016)

pillars said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...


What types of  farms are inorganic?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


Stud farms


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...


Where they grow studs for house walls?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Say goodnight, Clyde.


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2016)

Kat said:


>


----------



## froggy (Jan 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> No. That was a coupla days ago. Say goodnight, George.


Goodnight Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)

Not yet. Soon, though. Real soon. My melatonin kicked in and I'm blinking a lot.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Capstone (Jan 13, 2016)

Not so much a mood; really more the sort of general malaise that only the genius possesses and the insane lament.​


----------



## froggy (Jan 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Not yet. Soon, though. Real soon. My melatonin kicked in and I'm blinking a lot.


It's off to work I go.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)

Have fun at work. For myself....my mood now is..........


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 13, 2016)

Good Morning..


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 13, 2016)

(I'm feeling a little Morgan-Freeman-y today, but that will soon pass.)


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 13, 2016)

I couldn't find a female version of this, but it will do.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 14, 2016)

.​
*I Got The Powerball Number Correct ... 
Doubled My Money From $2 To $4 ... Woo-Hoo!







*​
*.*​


----------



## playtime (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm not a powerball winner...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2016)

I bought five quick picks but didn't really expect to win.  I just wanted to get in on the hoopla.  I normally don't buy lotto tickets.  So, since I had no expectations, I'm still in a good mood today.  I have the day off, and that is enough to make me pleased.


----------



## iolo (Jan 14, 2016)

Who needs pictures?   The position, as always, is desperate but not serious!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2016)

Working on a healthier 2016.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 14, 2016)

G.T. said:


>




Bless your fevered brow. Keep hydrated!


----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)

G.T. said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2016)

Still in a daze.

Took my $18k Xterra in for maintenance and walked out with a $42k Nissan Titan. 

Have no idea how it happened other than the fact that my "better half" has been bugging me for a pickup for about a year now.

I was perfectly fine with the old one .......


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

MrsLongknife wanted to shop. So she did. You get to drive it now and then.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Meanwhile....new mood for moi:






And


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2016)

This thread was at 16 pages when I left. Now, it is 26 pages. We have some moods to deal with


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> *I Got The Powerball Number Correct ...
> Doubled My Money From $2 To $4 ... Woo-Hoo!
> 
> ...




... and chair


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Currently..........


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > .​
> ...




The last time I was drunk (not champagne) and dancing on a table (in my underwear yelling _“Sangria”_) … I got arrested.

I wasn’t arrested for dancing drunk on the table in my underwear yelling _“Sangria"_
I was arrested for the fight that ensued when the cops told me to get down and put my clothes back on.
I think my response to their request was something along the lines of … _“Fuck you, I am an American”._

Shit went kind of downhill from there … 

.


----------



## Impenitent (Jan 14, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> *I Got The Powerball Number Correct ...
> Doubled My Money From $2 To $4 ... Woo-Hoo!
> 
> ...





BlackSand said:


> .​
> *I Got The Powerball Number Correct ...
> Doubled My Money From $2 To $4 ... Woo-Hoo!
> 
> ...


I got that, AND - My mobility scooter came in!

So you can imagine how great I feel!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

You gonna dress it up with flags and stuff?


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Currently..........



I bet you are trying to shake off all those crazy posts that one has to read on this forum. Rule of thumb: never enter this board without a pipe and a lighter.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



I have a feeling buying you drinks is never a waste


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> You gonna dress it up with flags and stuff?


How about these? You can really spiffy them up!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Currently..........
> ...


Nope. Government shit. But...I'm all mellow now. What will be, will be.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



What is the government trying to do to you?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You gonna dress it up with flags and stuff?
> ...




The one looks like it came right out of the Ben Hur movie.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Get me for a mistake they made. Same shit, different schmuck this time..which happens to be me. But this schmuck has documents. Let the judge decide, says I.


----------



## Impenitent (Jan 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> You gonna dress it up with flags and stuff?


It's actually a bicycle with training wheels and ...A MOTOR!

But I'm gonna hop it up!   

Gonna be lookin good at the Dollar Store!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

When Imp wants to get all white knightish:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Impenitent said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You gonna dress it up with flags and stuff?
> ...


Take pics!! We wanna see!


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



All the best! It can be quite stressful.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Go to the dollar store, get two kiddie swimming pools, paint them one solid color, smoosh them together with the scooter on the inside and you have instant all weather scooter wanderings!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Make outfits for your scooter! Use this when feeling ornery! Just snap on, load up and off you go to create mayhem!





You DO know this is me just being happy with ya for getting mobile, right?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Love the one on the left!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Feel like an egyptian..do do dooo do do dooo


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Found the top half of the Ben Hur scooter!

Awesome!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Me and the Mister when we hafta get some ourselves.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok. I'm done. I guess I got a rush from the xanax. It was not supposed to do that.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ok. I'm done. I guess I got a rush from the xanax. It was not supposed to do that.



I think you need a different outlet to channel your rush


----------



## Impenitent (Jan 14, 2016)

This is it!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah. I might head to the Eye Candy thread soon.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yeah. I might head to the Eye Candy thread soon.



I did not know we had such a thread.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I might head to the Eye Candy thread soon.
> ...


Well now you do! Go see! There is Angels&Demons Ethereal thread and Sherrys Thread of Many Colors and another one called Funny Picture Thread and the newest one called Illustration Art.
This one is just about our moods and isn't supposed to be talk but it goes that way from time to time and that is ok too. Mostly I just wanted people to post a pic of what their mood is without words. But like I said...its all good.

Meanwhile..cool scooter, Imp! You can spiffy that up real nice!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 14, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


no photographic evidence? Doodoooodewdew


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

"Mostly I just wanted people to post a pic of what their mood is without words."


----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> no photographic evidence? Doodoooodewdew



Taking selfies instead of having a blast and enjoying the rumble ... Sounds like something a yankee wigger would do ... 

.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 15, 2016)

Nurse Jackie!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2016)

hubby is going to visit with his mother today & i'm not...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>



I absolutely love bulldogs!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 17, 2016)

playtime said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I've never had one, but I love their look.


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



me too.  I am a kitty person, but if I had a dog- it would be a bulldog.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2016)

Thinking warm thoughts:


----------



## G.T. (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 60142


Pensive?


----------



## G.T. (Jan 17, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 60142
> ...


Absorbing the sun


----------



## April (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 18, 2016)

Feeling better...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2016)

Friendship


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>



I look forward to it


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)

drifter said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Actually, I don't mind the getting old part, but being unable to do things I used to take for granted really, really frustrates me. Now I have to have someone vacuum for me, for pete's sake. Am having a very hard time accepting it.

Okay, pity party finished.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



I like getting old. People are friendlier


----------



## Capstone (Jan 18, 2016)

Hopeful.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 18, 2016)

.​



​.​


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Judicial review (Jan 18, 2016)

I want to fuck someone.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 19, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## pillars (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 19, 2016)

pillars said:


>



.​



.​


----------



## pillars (Jan 19, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 19, 2016)

Fuck all your cats! Morons


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)

Judicial review said:


> Fuck all your cats! Morons


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 19, 2016)

Judicial review said:


> Fuck all your cats! Morons





.​


.​


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 19, 2016)

Gym, and BB, hand in hand.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 20, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jan 20, 2016)

It's my birfday today and it's supposed to snow this week!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy birthday, Pillars!


----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)

pillars said:


> It's my birfday today and it's supposed to snow this week!


Happy Birfday Pillz!!! 


 


It's snowing here right now...and is super freezing cold. 

Stay warm!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)

pillars said:


> It's my birfday today and it's supposed to snow this week!


Happy Birthday Mrs. P-Y. Your storm is going to JUST miss me it looks like, thanks!~


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Happy birthday, Pillars!



Is it Pillars birthday?  thought she an Aquarius that's tomorrow.

Happy Birthday pillars


----------



## Capstone (Jan 20, 2016)

drifter said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday, Pillars!
> ...


Jan. 20 to Feb. 18. Today's the 20th.



pillars said:


> It's my birfday today and it's supposed to snow this week!


Many happy returns, Pills!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Capstone said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



Looks like it's a cusp some say 20th and some say 21st on the websites.


----------



## Capstone (Jan 20, 2016)

drifter said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


What say we give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## pillars (Jan 20, 2016)

Nope, it's today.    Thanks, y'all.


----------



## pillars (Jan 20, 2016)

My sun, moon and something else are all in Aquarius, thanks.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

pillars said:


> It's my birfday today and it's supposed to snow this week!





Happy Birthday!


----------



## mdk (Jan 20, 2016)

Love you, Ms. Pillars!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Capstone said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



I didn't doubt her. She never announced her birthday anywhere I saw.

I just read someone else wishing her one and I wasn't sure if they were doing birthday greetings early or if it was today. I did remember she recently said she was Aquarius and I looked it up so it's mixed cusp I guess.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a cold like G.T. did a few days ago, I feel awful. Sorry if I am grouchy.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)

drifter said:


> I have a cold like G.T. did a few days ago, I feel awful. Sorry if I am grouchy.


Promise I did not make a cloud out of my bronchitis and fly it out west ..... even though I have been watching Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs and scientifically know how to. I still have remnants, but its only flaring up right after jogging.

 I hope you feel better Drifter, that suxx.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


>


Sad?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah.  I think everyone has me on ignore.  Have a good evening, Sarah--I gotta go.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Yeah.  I think everyone has me on ignore.  Have a good evening, Sarah--I gotta go.


Hey. I dont know you - but youre not on ignore. I can see you. I hope you cheer up young lady.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Yeah.  I think everyone has me on ignore.  Have a good evening, Sarah--I gotta go.


I don't have you on ignore, OldLady.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


lol wth. I feel like if I saw her arms Id wanna play with them


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

For Old Lady


G.T. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's my disgusted look. I'm wanting to barf at the moment.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That's my disgusted look. I'm wanting to barf at the moment.



You didn't happen to look in Avies today, I hope. If not, don't. That's my free advice.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> For Old Lady
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> ...


Oh, everyone is sick and lowly today, huh? here


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That's my disgusted look. I'm wanting to barf at the moment.
> ...


lol u bastard


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


No, I have not looked, but I'm gonna. 

I have disgusted look cuz I'm disgusted with Trump. Dun With Trump.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 20, 2016)

Feeling jealous at my brother posting pictures on Facebook of him on James Bond Island, Thailand.

Feeling relieved that he arrived safely.


PS. Happy birthday, Pillars. You're 25 today, right?


----------



## pillars (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm 50 today, which is so fucking crazy, I can't believe it.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Pillars!!


----------



## Swagger (Jan 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



Don't give-up on Glorious Leader yet, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That's my disgusted look. I'm wanting to barf at the moment.
> ...


I saw. Why am I not surprised it was Hoss.

Say goodnight George!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

Swagger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Nope. I'm done with him. Gotta focus on someone else. Just not sure who yet. If any. Might not bother this time.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 20, 2016)

pillars said:


> I'm 50 today, which is so fucking crazy, I can't believe it.



Every year from here on out will be even more unbelievable, or that's how it is to me. Cherish your relative youth!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Pillars!


----------



## Swagger (Jan 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

I started a thread for Pillars, folks. A happy Birthday thread!


Swagger....not here. No politics in here, and my bad for bringing it up.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 20, 2016)

pillars said:


> I'm 50 today, which is so fucking crazy, I can't believe it.



50's the new 40, young lady. Look at me. I act like an 18-year-old every day.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

pillars said:


> I'm 50 today, which is so fucking crazy, I can't believe it.





This is just your 25th anniversary to your 25th birthday.  lol

(we're the same age)


----------



## Capstone (Jan 20, 2016)

pillars said:


> I'm 50 today, which is so fucking crazy, I can't believe it.








They don't make 'em like they used to...


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

WTF? 70's this morning. Tank top. Flip flops. Beach with the dogs. 
Now it's 50's, cold, uggs, sweater.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm really fucking horny. Who wants to fuck?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Judicial review (Jan 20, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


I'd fuck her.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Vikrant (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 60483



I hope you're not leaving!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 60483
> ...


no maam


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 21, 2016)

.​







*Proud Puppy (Mama)*

So anyways … It is storming here this morning … Wind, rain, lightning and thunder.
Pumpkin rings her bell to go outside and take care of her business … I open the door and lightning strikes not far away.
The thunder booms and Pumpkin steps back … She sits down when a gust of rain blows up on the porch.

With a serious look she sighs and looks up at me like …
_“Okay, I am taking the beating for pooping in the house this morning … I mean what crazy motherfucker would go stand out there?”_​.​


----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 21, 2016)

Capstone said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...


I've always seen the dates to end on the 20th and begin on the 21st but some say they end as far back as the 18th and begin on the 19th.  Being born on the cusp allows you some leeway in deciding what fits.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 21, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 60582




.​*Lolz ... Everyone Should Get Ripped*




.​


----------



## mdk (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 21, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 60582
> ...


mebbe if I WAS ripped - - on some planet this might taste alright


----------



## pillars (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 21, 2016)

pillars said:


>


lol you vs sassy is turning out nicely im gunna burn my steak watchin momma bear cook


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm off work tomorrow.  But working on a grant application tonight.  meh.


----------



## Alystyr (Jan 21, 2016)

and it'll be even worse after I get done at work tomorrow.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2016)

Alystyr said:


> and it'll be even worse after I get done at work tomorrow.



You poor dear!


----------



## Alystyr (Jan 21, 2016)

drifter said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> > and it'll be even worse after I get done at work tomorrow.
> ...


Yeah, a 12 hour shift, unheated office, and a fair amount of outside duties will do that to a person.
Sometimes 5 layers of clothing just isn't enough. I might thaw by July. Hopefully.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 21, 2016)

G.T. said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


For fuck's sake!!! Doesn't that beef have an expired date on it?


----------



## G.T. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 22, 2016)

Alystyr said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Alystyr said:
> ...


Do you work in one of these?


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 22, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Where in the fuck do you live Sourpussy? In Cuba? We moved on with toll collecting...everything is electronic with no personnel in toll booths.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alystyr said:
> ...


So you collect money at the bano?


----------



## G.T. (Jan 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alystyr said:
> ...


I frequent the freeways of NY & Ma, two of the most commuter frequented States and uh, we have toll boof Willies everywhere.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


He really doesn't get out much.  We have them too, I liked that one because it looked like the Godfather one tho.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Jan 22, 2016)

We're fine.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 22, 2016)

mdk said:


>


 
My 2ND mood is close to that....


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> We're fine.View attachment 60672



Glad to see you again my friend! Cheers!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 22, 2016)

Since yesterday, I've got something special in the works!


----------



## pillars (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 22, 2016)

I wanted snow, too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

My mood today is okay.  I got a little annoyed over a thread I participated in already though.


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)

I've been up since 5am. I've had three cups of coffee and a cup of Irish Breakfast tea. I could climb Mt. Kilimanjaro right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> I wanted snow, too.



I don't want snow, but watch us get bombarded with it now!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> I've been up since 5am. I've had three cups of coffee and a cup of Irish Breakfast tea. I could climb Mt. Kilimanjaro right now.



That's a lot of caffeine!


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> My mood today is okay.  I got a little annoyed over a thread I participated in already though.



Was it that idiotic 'Shame on America' thread? Don't take the bait from that goblin. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My mood today is okay.  I got a little annoyed over a thread I participated in already though.
> ...



The biggest annoyance is someone who says ridiculous things.  I had one (Dr. Grump) try to tell me that Hillary Clinton would not want my vote.  Okay.  You know, that is just completely retarded and juvenile thing to say.  Everyone knows that politicians pander to me like anyone else, as a tax paying legal American citizen for God's sakes!  If you are going to participate in an argument, then at least try to make some sense instead of acting like a retard!!!    And then for a foreigner to try to tell ME, an American citizen, who my "best candidate" is???  Good grief, I could easily strangle someone to death!


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, that thread is a hot mess.


----------



## Alystyr (Jan 22, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Sorta/kinda... I log traffic in & out at a truck yard.
If only I could charge a gate fee...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

Alystyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alystyr said:
> ...



It's easier to work outdoors if you are constantly moving probably.  I know I've been jogging in the freezing cold, and you can actually work up a sweat and need to take some layers off!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I've been cross country skiing in Canada before and you do work up a sweat.  It was so cold getting up and outside but warm once you get going.  

Of course the next morning it's hard to move too quickly.  We just took Advil and did it all over again.  I don't know, you can't let it keep you indoors.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alystyr said:
> ...



My son works outside every day.  I don't envy him though.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 22, 2016)

2 Tramadol. Two Carisoprodol.
Wanna see my ballz ?


----------



## G.T. (Jan 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> I've been up since 5am. I've had three cups of coffee and a cup of Irish Breakfast tea. I could climb Mt. Kilimanjaro right now.


thats how i am when i just SMELL coffee. Lol, yea - this mothe fucker paces the house sometimes doing cartoon voices while he cleans the floors


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've never worked outside and I feel sorry for people who have to.  Give your son a hug everyday this winter.  He deserves it.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> I've been up since 5am. I've had three cups of coffee and a cup of Irish Breakfast tea. I could climb Mt. Kilimanjaro right now.


....then sitting right on the pinnacle.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 22, 2016)

mdk said:


>


 
yeah sure.. I want to see you do that....


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I've been up since 5am. I've had three cups of coffee and a cup of Irish Breakfast tea. I could climb Mt. Kilimanjaro right now.
> ...


Good lord, man. I am not that loose. lol


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Jan 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> I frequent the freeways of NY & Ma, two of the most commuter frequented States and uh, we have toll boof Willies everywhere.


Of course you do. Keeping people employed. In our area every toll road is reading transponders and they bill you or you go toll by plate without transponder thus saving some money on infrastructure (little toll houses and shit) and on labor making toll roads cheaper (maybe)


----------



## G.T. (Jan 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I frequent the freeways of NY & Ma, two of the most commuter frequented States and uh, we have toll boof Willies everywhere.
> ...


oh i wasnt justifying them my bruvva...just saying what is


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


No harm done and I am scared of you right now since you are in assassin mood today.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


i dont believe you fear a goddamn thing, sir. & good. Lol. Plus gimme like 11 more weeks till we go talkin im a ninja


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2016)

Still sick, eating breakfast in bed.


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)

It's cocktail hour! Happy Friday ya'll!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 22, 2016)

round 1 is done.
round 2 at 4:00pm <sigh!>


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


>



My god, how precious! That American Bulldog looks just like my parents. lol


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> round 1 is done.
> round 2 at 4:00pm <sigh!>


 
It's 4:09, I'm officially procrastinating


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)

This is the vid of me today. Are I not comfy? Yes, indeed I are. MrG decided to film me. I iggied him, then rolled my eyes.


----------



## pillars (Jan 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 60714
> It's cocktail hour! Happy Friday ya'll!



OWLS!


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)

pillars said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 60714
> ...



Yeah, I love owls. It reminds me of being a kid and watching the barn owls/owlets on the farm.  My mom and a couple friends buy me owl themed items for the house from time to time.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 22, 2016)

Needless to say I won't be need to working out at the gym the next few days....  break time gain


----------



## G.T. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jan 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I love owls.  I have a collection of owl figurines that I switch out on my mantle.  We had great horned owls on our farm, they lived in a big rotten tree at the back of our property.  You'd hear them late at night.  Amazing creatures.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)

mdk said:


>


That is adorable. And leave it to you to think of such a response!!!


----------



## pillars (Jan 22, 2016)

Pillars & mdk:


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)

pillars said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...



Sadly, the barn owls haven't been around as frequent as they once were when I was a kid. There is an old barn by the stream on the eastern edge of the property where they still nest. The state monitors them since their decline and disappearance in my area is mostly a mystery.


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## MaryL (Jan 22, 2016)

People with constructive attitudes and people with realistic posts are being trashed as racist haters or whatever, fed up with that  kool-aid drinking mentality.  You do that. I will think for my self.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Say it in pics.
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 58026


Me too... would like to kick somebodies ass.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Say it in pics.
> ...


  What else is new?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jan 23, 2016)

MaryL said:


> People with constructive attitudes and people with realistic posts are being trashed as racist haters or whatever, fed up with that  kool-aid drinking mentality.  You do that. I will think for my self.


----------



## pillars (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 23, 2016)

.​


​.​


----------



## pillars (Jan 23, 2016)

Hope ya'll are enjoying today as much as this panda bear is:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

In just a few............


----------



## depotoo (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm back. I was all like






cuz it was so windy and the surf is too high to do much walking without getting wet so we wandered around the shore and they checked their P-Mail while I shivered. Home now and the  windchime tree is going crazy.. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 23, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 60879​


Cut that shit out.


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 60879​
> ...


What???


----------



## G.T. (Jan 23, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


chimney breffffff but oh i meant the bouncy houses


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Yeah yeah.....I am at LEAST trying to cut back....but the bouncy houses are permanently attached...sry.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 23, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


When it's cold outside and I can see my breath I pretend I'm smoking and it makes me think I'm cool. I was probably brainwashed by hollywood. Candy cigarette pack is rolled in my sleeve right now, matter of fact and when I eat log pretzels it's always treated like a Stogey


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


 I remember doing that as a kid...I thought it made me look cool and grown up...especially ones made of gum...you could actually blow the powdered sugar stuff out of it like real smoke.....gee.....I should sue the candy co. that made those fuckers now.....


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 23, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I remember doing that as a kid...I thought it made me look cool and grown up...especially ones made of gum...you could actually blow the powdered sugar stuff out of it like real smoke.....gee.....I should sue the candy co. that made those fuckers now.....



Shit ... They're probably the folks that make Nicorette Gum now and would just give you free coupons.

.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 23, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Yeah yeah.....I am at LEAST trying to cut back...*.but the bouncy houses are permanently attached..*.sry.


I, personally, don't see anything wrong with that...actually I think it is a good thing. But that's just me....


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > I remember doing that as a kid...I thought it made me look cool and grown up...especially ones made of gum...you could actually blow the powdered sugar stuff out of it like real smoke.....gee.....I should sue the candy co. that made those fuckers now.....
> ...


Right???  

Nicorette is some nasty ass shit though...I tried it...not for me.


----------



## RWS (Jan 23, 2016)

Seriously? My mood? Right now? 

It'sl like the middle of Scenes of an IR. That's how I roll. I'm ready to go happy or sad, at any moment.


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)

RWS said:


> Seriously? My mood? Right now?
> 
> It'sl like the middle of Scenes of an IR. That's how I roll. I'm ready to go happy or sad, at any moment.


So, you're bi-polar?


----------



## RWS (Jan 23, 2016)

All depends on how much someone is willing to piss me off. I run that crazy line between sanity and craziness, that you folks make me ride....


----------



## RWS (Jan 23, 2016)

Not bi polar, Just polar.


----------



## RWS (Jan 23, 2016)

Do you like piano andy?


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 23, 2016)

RWS said:


> Seriously? My mood? Right now?
> 
> It'sl like the middle of Scenes of an IR. That's how I roll. I'm ready to go happy or sad, at any moment.


Maybe if you loosen your bra straps you'll feel more comfortable....stabilizing your mood ... I am just guessing....


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)

RWS said:


> All depends on how much someone is willing to piss me off. I run that crazy line between sanity and craziness, that you folks make me ride....


Sanity is over-rated..


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 23, 2016)

RWS said:


> Do you like piano andy?


Sitting on it, playing it or listening to piano play?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

Meanwhile........


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


And she is beautiful...in more ways than I can even come up with.


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile........


You feelin' like a blind superhero?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

Looking for that pic...I found this!

These Fabulous Swimsuits Are Designed Specifically For Breast Cancer Survivors

Eaglewings


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile........
> ...


Nah. I am watching it on netflix but am currently taking a break.


----------



## RWS (Jan 23, 2016)

If you like Billy Joel, you'll like me!

Trust me on this link below... Enjoy if you're a Billy fan!

*http://picosong.com/8wbA​*


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Would you be ashamed of having one nut? I think she is beautiful.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I back tracked.... I did not realize what was going on.... Yes..... it is fine....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


If can get my courage up..I may go braless this summer. Maybe. I dunno. Its gonna take some major talking myself into it sorta stuff.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 23, 2016)

I feel fucking embarrassed being such an insensitive asshole.... I am sorry Grace...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

It's ok. I was just showing off my one boob compared to Aprils bodacious pair.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

AND..I could post that pic cuz....drumroll...NO NIPPLE!  No rule breaking!


----------



## RWS (Jan 23, 2016)

I hope you like this Billy song I played. I do many of his songs. 

Playing: Goodnight My Angel - Steinway Grand Piano.mp3 - picosong


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok. Break time over. Back to Daredevil! (So far...its meh. But Aaron swears by it so I will give episode 2 a chance).


----------



## RWS (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's something that I'm very proud of, but also very disgusted by too... Fionna Apple. I did 2 instrumental songs of hers, and it really hurt my soul. But I did my best to reproduce her noise. It's just the background music, so if you are a fan, you can sing along like kareoke. It's actually really nice, relaxing music if you'd like to listen to it. I play every instrument you hear on my keyboards.

Playing: Pale September - Take 4.mp3 - picosong


----------



## G.T. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 24, 2016)

RWS said:


> I hope you like this Billy song I played. I do many of his songs.
> 
> Playing: Goodnight My Angel - Steinway Grand Piano.mp3 - picosong


Can you play the Violin? (Serious Inquiry) - I've been dreaming of writing a song to a Ballad sort of track - the bass is Rap, the Violin strings lead and are thick & rock style/moody. If you can and do make originals, let me know if you'd be interested to chop it up (I do Lyrics & Vocals).


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2016)

My mood is good, like usual.  Just a little tired.  I'll be working a graveyard shift tonight, so I have to sleep a lot today.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 24, 2016)

Judicial review said:


> Fuck all your cats! Morons


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I am at peace with all that surrounds me, ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 24, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 24, 2016)

and for those looking for depression...


----------



## pillars (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Jan 24, 2016)

pillars said:


>


Which version are you watching? X-files or XXX-files?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2016)

don't tell fbj


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 24, 2016)

drifter said:


> don't tell fbj


A romantic night at Drifter's. Enjoy it sweetheart....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Swagger (Jan 25, 2016)

pillars said:


>



Looking forward to it, too, huh?


----------



## April (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Jan 25, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Are you sad honey? Here this might help:


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
I'm feeling kinda bratty today!


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 25, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Uh..OK... that's better than I thought.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


 
oh you like that huh?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 25, 2016)

drifter said:


>


Beautiful photo.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I am at peace with all that surrounds me, ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Best angry song EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

My favorite lines from Break Stuff:

*Its just one of those days
Feeling like a freight train
First one to complain
Leaves with a bloodstain
Damn right I'm a maniac
You better watch your back
Cause I'm fucking up your program*


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2016)

Yupp. And its kind of out there, but thats a 'get up' song for me for sparring rounds - but even better used to be this track by a band named section 8 called broken glass memories, like mid song the double bass pedals get going faster and harder and I can feel violence up to my neck. Lets see if they made it to youtube....brb


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok, lets get it


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Ok, lets get it


2:45. Murder death kill mode @2:45


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll listen to it in a few.... I have competition in the house right now (on another computer  -- singer is Janis...)


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

oh yeah ear buds.. duh...listening to entire song......


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

`


playtime said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am at peace with all that surrounds me, ummmmmmmmmmm


 
I love this.  It's the funniest thing I've seen in a long time!  Just struck me for some reason!


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 25, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> My favorite lines from Break Stuff:
> 
> *Its just one of those days
> Feeling like a freight train
> ...


BTW, in your sig line "watch me as I go".... I wouldn't like that, however, I wouldn't mind watching you walking in front of me.... Just a thought....


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite lines from Break Stuff:
> ...


 
Oh, I have to keep that until Feb 23rd.  You know I'm not going anywhere unless they drag my dead cold body away...  I keep tempting fate....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 25, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> and for those looking for depression...
> 
> View attachment 61073


Seeing a lying mother fucking vid of something I cannot UNsee.

Add that to the fucking list.

Current mood:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

I was going to put a pic of being walled in, but the pic above does both.


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 25, 2016)

OR


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 25, 2016)

Wassa Madder Miss Gracie?? Don't be sad!!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jan 26, 2016)

My mood..

Anticipatory 

I'm waiting for my wife to wake up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 26, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2016)

Bored. 

But I'm at the bar right now. 

There's this trophy wife sitting beside me whose best days have long since past, with more plastic than a Lego factory but with a ring worth more than my house.


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2016)

FFS it was Joe Montana's wife.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Bored.
> 
> But I'm at the bar right now.
> 
> There's this trophy wife sitting beside me whose best days have long since past, with more plastic than a Lego factory but with a ring worth more than my house.


 
well I hope she can't read your cell phone!  if you drink more, maybe you will be less bored.
or you could pick a fight with her


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 26, 2016)

maybe you'll get lucky and his daughter will show up....


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2016)

I love life.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm freezing my ass off, tired of listening to my husband curse at the computer all day and want 3 bottles of wine, pronto!!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm freezing my ass off, tired of listening to my husband curse at the computer all day and want 3 bottles of wine, pronto!!!!


Not allowed to turn up the heat?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> FFS it was Joe Montana's wife.


Is Joe Montana in town?


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > FFS it was Joe Montana's wife.
> ...



He was yesterday, apparently.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm freezing my ass off, tired of listening to my husband curse at the computer all day and want 3 bottles of wine, pronto!!!!



Does he have to work at home?


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm hoping Joe walks into the bar so I can get a selfie with him.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Too bad it was her and not him.  That would have been interesting, right?


----------



## pillars (Jan 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> I love life.


Delta Crown Room at the Atlanta Airport?


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2016)

I had drinks with a guy who knows the Trump family. He said the father paid off politicians, Donald is a bully and he won't vote for him, and his sister is an excellent judge.


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2016)

pillars said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I love life.
> ...



I'm at the Breakers. 

And I've had too many.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2016)

I wish I was Toro.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2016)

drifter said:


> I wish I was Toro.


Not me, he worries too much about his BMI.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was Toro.
> ...



Really? I thought he was extremely thin.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> I had drinks with a guy who knows the Trump family. *He said the father paid off politicians,* Donald is a bully and he won't vote for him, and his sister is an excellent judge.


If you run a business and it is how the system works what do you do?


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 26, 2016)

drifter said:


> I wish I was Toro.


You like Montana's wife?


----------



## pillars (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was Toro.
> ...



No I like Toro's life, it's much more exciting than mine. He's a very rich man full of snobbery, such a cad. 

My life is summed up in a progressive commercial where flo tries to be gangster and fails.......


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 26, 2016)

pillars said:


>




Would you like a Lifesaver?


----------



## pillars (Jan 26, 2016)

It's 8 p.m.  I'm still at work.  My program is being audited tomorrow and I have 2 federal grants due on Friday.

Kill me now.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 26, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was Toro.
> ...



24.2!


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2016)

drifter said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm not rich. 

I'm middle class. 

Well, upper middle class.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It looks like the other guy needs one.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2016)

pillars said:


> It's 8 p.m.  I'm still at work.  My program is being audited tomorrow and I have 2 federal grants due on Friday.
> 
> Kill me now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



You're a rich snob and that's that Toro!


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 26, 2016)

pillars said:


>


Shit, I am staying away from you tonight.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jan 27, 2016)

Grants submitted (early).
Audit completed (and passed).

boo yah.


----------



## playtime (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Still.......






And I'm liking it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 28, 2016)

strollingbones said:


>


 I had this problem for the past few days but went to the dentist and it's better now.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 28, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 60824


If this is true, I'm right in the middle of it right now.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 28, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## G.T. (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

to GT


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

meanwhile....I think I have finally purged the...whatever it was. Took a shitload of pics and quotes and eye pleasing/brain musing posts, but I'm almost there.

So....I am currently......


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 61395 View attachment 61396


A picture speaks a thousand words. So here is my picture for you:


----------



## G.T. (Jan 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 61395 View attachment 61396
> ...


thanks gracie


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 28, 2016)

That looks a little dark, Bonzi.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> That looks a little dark, Bonzi.


 
I'm feeling a little out there today.  Not too dangerous tho.... but not really a "silly" crazy either....


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That looks a little dark, Bonzi.
> ...


I'm just a little tired.  Maybe a good night's sleep will help you?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 28, 2016)

Psychotic while intoxicated.  I don't know whats going to happen next. Probably get myself banned. Sex. Some weed. Carwash. Finish it off with some taco bell.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
I think maybe it was the OPPOSITE problem!  TOO MUCH sleep!  I couldn't hardly stay up past 10pm and didn't get up until 8am!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Ahh, I just get feeling quiet, pensive some days when I don't get enough sleep.  I certainly never get as much as you did.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
I hardly ever really feel like that.  I think all the time so, I'm always pensive, but, there's always an underlying rascal ...... If I get mellow, it's usually when I look out at the sky or nature.  I feel a massive peace come over me then.  But when dealing with people, I always have a sense of energy and excitement.  In person and even on here....


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Good!  People like you are nice to be around.  3:45 and I'm up again but still tired.  Maybe I'll be able to go right back to sleep tonight if I just go and snuggle up.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 29, 2016)

My son is in the hospital, *but will get better*, and now, after being with her brother for a few days, my daughter is on her way here. I'm feeling lighter.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 29, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> My son is in the hospital, *but will get better*, and now, after being with her brother for a few days, my daughter is on her way here. I'm feeling lighter.


 
prayers and love to you and yours Cassy....


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 29, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> My son is in the hospital, *but will get better*, and now, after being with her brother for a few days, my daughter is on her way here. I'm feeling lighter.


Hope you get to see him real soon and all continues to get back to normal for you.  It's so hard when someone you love suffers.  Especially your child and they'll always be your babies.  

Keep us posted.


----------



## April (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't usually feel this way but when the mood strikes, I don't pass it up...


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

My mood is good.  Actually, I feel great now!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2016)

just chilling


----------



## RWS (Jan 30, 2016)

G.T. said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you like this Billy song I played. I do many of his songs.
> ...



I would love to play the violin. But I can only do it on my keyboards. My father was a great violinist when he was young and in Cuba. I just have the piano talent, and i try to reproduce other instruments as well as I can with my keyboards. I hope you liked that song, because I had not only strings, but a viola and a violin. Billy is my idol!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 30, 2016)

RWS said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...


Good morning man, PM me if you want to work.


----------



## RWS (Jan 30, 2016)

Good morning GT! Will do!


----------



## playtime (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 30, 2016)

I feel great!


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 30, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## RWS (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice pics! Why weren't you in that mood last night?!?


----------



## RWS (Jan 31, 2016)

And why is the black girl, haired out of the picture?

Are you racist?


----------



## G.T. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## xband (Feb 2, 2016)

Contemplative and I can only give you a mind visual; a frog sitting on the knot of a stump.
edit: never a bump on a log


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 2, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


  I always say that.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 2, 2016)

Looking for shoes online.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Looking for shoes online.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 2, 2016)

Have you had your flu or pneumonia shot, Bonzi?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 2, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Have you had your flu or pneumonia shot, Bonzi?



No, but I never get either.  I think it's mostly sinuses.  I don't have a fever, no body aches.  Just cold symptoms and a blazing headache. I just took some Allegra.  We'll see if that helps


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you had your flu or pneumonia shot, Bonzi?
> ...


 
I know several people who are being plagued by sinuses the last week or so. Good luck!


----------



## pillars (Feb 2, 2016)

I has a stomach bug.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 2, 2016)

pillars said:


> I has a stomach bug.


Fuck Pills, are you pregnant?


----------



## pillars (Feb 2, 2016)

God, I hope not.


----------



## playtime (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 2, 2016)

playtime said:


>


Whatcha watching? Nevermind...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 2, 2016)

After knee surgery, Doc said don't do squats ever again. Years later I'm 110% on the hop. my Hadouken moment


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm the lion.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

pillars said:


> I has a stomach bug.



Get the dog to clean that up.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > I has a stomach bug.
> ...



I missed that... until you replied to it.  Gross.... and I'm getting ready to go out to eat!


----------



## pillars (Feb 3, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I missed that... until you replied to it.  Gross.... and I'm getting ready to go out to eat!



Bring home leftovers!  Iz hungry.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I missed that... until you replied to it.  Gross.... and I'm getting ready to go out to eat!
> ...



kay kitty! maybe some bacon


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Will trade mouse tails for bacon.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm still a lion today but more of a sleepy one.


----------



## pillars (Feb 3, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## April (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

I am no longer sleeping.

More like....still mellow but laughing.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Feb 4, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## G.T. (Feb 4, 2016)

pillars said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUUExQUFRUVFxcXFxgXFBQXFxUWFxwWFhoYFxgYHCggGBwlHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGiwkHyQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAMMBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQMGAAECBwj/xAA+EAABAwIEAwQJAwMDAwUAAAABAAIRAyEEEjFBBVFhBiJxgRMyQlKRobHB8BTR4QcjYjNy8YKSohU0Q3PS/8QAGQEAAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQF/8QAIhEAAwABBAIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAECEQMSITETQQRRYTJx/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwCxYngdJ3qgsPNlh5tNvhCW1aFWjr3m+8NPMez9FaCFG9q8Q9UV4LiCa0MRO6TYvhsHNT827f8AT+y4weKQBYaD8hy+w493/F3u+B2+HJG5kpoVmuGV1wbFHYSsQcjjJjuu99vPxG4/dUSET0W5UkrktTEcFy5IUgatFAEDgoXhFEKJwTECFqiexEuC5c2yYgdrlzUW3CCsQIHNrhdTK25qhdISAjrs3CFeUcSha7FIwcuXQvb4KMjZdUXT4hAzp1x10Q72wp3C/j9VybhIDhp33XLh8PoVp1itn6qkxAOLw+aQUlq0C03VjrDflr4c0vx9K6KnJpF4E5JXMop9FcGl0WeDoygYkLnMpntAUZpoGR2WLfo1iMDPZXNXBainMXGVNHMCOal+OwGbvNs7ns7of3TZ7FwWpiEOGrQYNiNQU0p1Mwykxu127Xc/DmOSixuCD+jhofseYQmHe4HK6xH5I6I6EPsLiyZDrObY/uOYOoUn6hxs1vzS8Ui4AiM7dOThqWn7cvMomlj35QWU2/GD1EKkxYCm03ldiidyldbjhY4MfAcRMQTbrExvqi6WLLhMSDpBlPAshDmqJwXWfouSUwOHBROUxUZagRA9soTEYprPWJ8gTHUwLDqVvjXEG4emXu10aOZVXr0qhbnqEl5k7gN3yj88VcQ6JbwWtyheFrhz81Km7m0KUtUMYNC4cFM4KF1lLADqsgqEmDO2hTCoyUHUakM7ezdaDbnqtYapYtPl4LpqQyNzZCibyRZZuh6limgIqgi/5CFrM2+H2RpQ1Zu240VJiF9WWhQmuOYRVYS381VJ4jgMlSAXQbi50T2bn2aTeOC1ZmnXKsDW9FUWYK+rv+4qduCHN3/cUnpr7L8n4Wjuf4rFW/0TevxK0l419h5Pw+gCsDV1lWwoJIXNULmoshRuYmICe1B4zC5hyOx5H7+CYvYh6gTEK8JiajDDtR+SE3pYn2wP945j3h1G/MeCCr05FtdkLRxZnk4H5o6ELO1TQ7FkkyDTpkcoj56FDYbG18Ic9PvMiXUyTlcObfdMcvujeJ0h6Vjti0tjlfMPK5jlpsumGQWuE9coM9DouuJVQZU8Mb4Dj36hs0x0ItLTyI5okVKnJeccRqvw1Q1KNiDDut7ze/S8/VN6Xb6rkAFOnUJ9onIWwJIeNCeRbYzoNFk4foapFyDqm4UWIx4piXmOXM+H5ZUs9vMVnb/7cMMXDXkkO5Au8rxBB1tNfr8TrVZfWc41XjIWw2KMk5mMv3ZiL3gQJT8T9i3r0WR+KOLxHpCe40xTF7Ae0AL3Mmeg6pxVpi8NMDeDdIOy8CI70e9Ykc7b2KsOOxQAgZr8zIHXqAt4wkR2wzhNOKLByH3KJeFHw0H0NOdQxoPiBBjpIUrlyPs1B3odwRNQKFyQEIMKGu267eo3O2SGBVQQfoiqJkA/HxUVYSFFQr5T0Nj480hh5CHqLkYgnZdPSAhKgrc1MuHJoAGqL9ClXEsLmg7tP1Tmoy0crj7oWrz/ACQtAEtPDLtuFnQH4K3UaTHtBIFwpP04Gigrcipf+nu90rFazSK2jIZL00rtRNP5/K7/AD85KBnS5IW4WFMCKo1CVAjSEPVYmICqBLsbTjv8tY3ATSq1CVgmSVbiuMd6VjhYxDW85I9Y7eHx5Jlh8YDOVmZwJDZI23vp8/qkPa+qaJY+DlJjMPZdyPKdR4FBcM4m9znPAhuU+0Gg1C3MWtnXWd4kC+i6NJtIm8DLjZZGUS+oeRbA5jU+fRIaWGa0nNGUSJA0d3QA2/eJzG4n1dswhjRwrnTlGUNMkl2gAByzo299RboUJjPQ1cN6OjWpvrU6rarWtqS52U3a2QLxpqNFaMmR1KA9GWubkq0GMBZb/TcZaWE+tqRvc6aIurVkYqrE06NWkCASXFoa0l4ItlgtMbQbpjiMNTr1S5w7wptZBkAw4ktI96+b4ckVgMCxrTTaA1jqbxWm49HSblJI5BpKN3AsCxzHMykHMXtzMc2A8skTOUQY0E8vJEVsXVfS9G6S9olvssdzHe3AO55wEjPal73UqVLJRpB3oaYdSL6kthodVJMCTEhtxO8JxiauKbSp1m06LszZc0Oc0yCQ4NEayDBnYIa2sE89Fy7P4j0lBpNne03dpk2KNe1VLsZjDUqEgkBzZIMTIMEEagjcddhCt71z0sM2T4B3IZwRT0BxRv8Aaqd4M7j+8TAb3TcnkFOAK7xztbRok5QauX18hEMvFzvrsp+HcboYgNNOo3MQTkJ7wA1svHK2OqAFmncDHTEwL2PwUz+KkGi+nLalEQTa5BtEbR9Sux/GWOOzFa3J7QTKFrNv4ofg3E24ii2q32rOHuuGoPL+UbUEhcWMM3QRw1ktnlYrvECUFg6xa4jZw+Y/hFzKljB3Bcqd7VC9MAasELWCNroJytAH8HfYt5XTItSbhr4qeNk6lSxHQCxdgLSALPTK7BQlJ6KpnmlgskWiulqEgycQoqgRUKN7UwAXtS/ENTZ7UDiKapEsrXaKk19Cox2haZ6byOoifJVSrxBmHYAQHN9UNE3PstaNSfWmdLmVbuNMljh0K8+4bhX1K0m4pgmmzd17wNyLbbLWP0zoeYHAnEUnCu9gfUALKUgMkODsjnE6mHDWL3VdrcLxBxTqT2f23VvSS9sQwEnLlP8AiQ2IOgi2thbSsGHLUzCXAZAY3zNeZgdDujsEHQHNqVGtaBBa57RqYhpO/Pf62razgmoTNf8AqzKlHJUBZXovfTLXDvupSfRudN9IF7yDzW3cW9C2q7JM0qtNsGLublAv1A+CB7RcPeQ7E97MDLi0ONhAAO5vmMnnfRAYjF+lpM9GPSF7gGtaQS5zjEW81ny+jXal2MMLwKhNPF981HAvcxgDGMqCxMunK6b6ECeaMxtZzgLtYxgFNgnKym2wDWtnM7b6yjONUTg6bS+A6GgkuaASRBBzG5AJuBzXnXavtEXPLKXdiWkgzY6hpiYP2WmmnfBleJLv2doObjw8EAOpuzNsJc2G5gORn6L0AulfOnBu0tbDPL2EF0FozXAkySBzThn9ScdIl7I5BgCq9CmyZ1ZR7ZUQHFcIK1GpSJgVGOZPKRE+VlW+Df1CwtTKyo5zXmASW5WE+JNgrYXAgHY7rnqal8mqaro+fMXSe3EejqgMfTPoyDzbO/K+vKFJxTF5mwGAC3ei+Yax0/ZXv+pnCA7LiqYBfTgVW652A2MdJIJ5HoqrxlzH0A5oiSD8tvzZd0aipJnO4abO/wCn/GPRVjSee5VsOQfsfPT4L0wHZeG0JDmxqCPqvacDWL6bHG5Iueq5/lRzlezTQfGDtxgg8jKaioDol1ZqkwdDMLG4K5WdAW6moqlOylFOAoaqQgSohHBEvKgfqrQGqBhwPVPaaQJzh32CGDDAFi0CsQIaU6vijaFX8m351SbCVpEEQ4ai58COYIuD9EwpVEixo1y2Sh6TwpQgRIHLklYuSkM4ehKwRcKCqxNCK/xWlYrzrE4aa7qQJa559JSIJBzAQ9sjyOu69UxlNUPtfgYb6ScoYc8idp1y3cBrlGpG2q20nzgyvoD4dgGNcTUmq91u+LnoHwWv/wCkTfRWVuEcGhpIj3QXxa8HIQTb2Zb1Cr2D44xxDKrIe4DI3TO3YkiALXyCAJ21LGpXZkhr3M5TdpOth7g2G5gnYLSpJTLNwjEMog90DmIAmLCZe46QPLqvPOJ8VZQ4h+ppMhgklrQcgebF4BsLSLc9N01PGadMltRrXRp3pHnyOs+Ko/avjXpXf25a0WMH1ht8L/FXpT6JujfbTtRUxdUye7NhbQADbqCfNVunRc7QE/PqrD2P7M/qnudUcWUWRmIEucToxs2m1zsF6fwilhsO0MoMDcoDS/V7oES50eOkK71p0+EROnV8s8Mcwhcr6Kq4XDvBFSjSfm1z02OJi9yRMyqF2u/p63K7EYQwBLn0SD3WjU094HunkiPkTXfAq0WujzMOT3g3ajFUO62q4s915zN8puPJJjSvAh3gisNwyq5wAYbmLhbUk1yROU+D0zhHFBXZJAk2cLx89Uj4pwLJIZ/pmXAe6T18QB5pvwPhbqDA1xkkTI05WP2TJ1AvaQORI/ZefnbfHR2f1PJ5LiqeR5I0my9E7FcYbVb6M2Ii35+aKm8UoS4iIA0+f7pdhMQ6i8OaSIO1l1VK1JMJexnseIxDWeuQ3XVT8OrAOI5/UfhVeqhmLw4fH9yAQR1tPQiT4fMVHhXHKuFrBriTTzXDtYvoTv1XKtHcnjs28mOz18uQ9WEJhca2qO46eY3G9wpnUyuc1BKiHqFE1QgnlUgNymmCfYJOXJhgH91UwGocsUIesU5JN0KhEERI0mACPdP2Ox8TLOhig4Aif2ixB5EaEKvUMQjqVX2hc+0BJLgLZh1AGm4HMXYywUK35umFGoq9Rq7i4PLkmNDEIGNlE8qOnVUhM/n5+BGAOQVw9dOUbkgBa7Ug41h8zTIB6HTz5qxVQluLZKaZLPHqbvRZ6b3kOzObLhnBB1cORcDG3tc1N+pqsa0MDIue68xysDNrDwTHthw/LVDxEPEGRaRMfGT8El9CRaWXJERIt5SuxUmsnPjDwSYzGF9i2kTv3+9vyHX6ILhfDfSuyNBLnPDRazR7RPQNObyW35mOuWAi2p+QH2TzglPK0vDofWcGNN4yDNmMRuR/4odbVwG3JLjuIDDlmHoR6JpLc03JPtvI3J15Jtw8lt/O82O5ny+RVXxPCnve9pBABIJjWd72n97bqyYJ2VrQ50mBczci6xpLBrOR03EmJJyzrf8Af6qHiPGnUqTxke2QACQAHEmIa64PxVf4h2gpMBLX53iwgZoP06wFzhMc/FENIf6MGSY3Ggc3UCd4UqH3gba6AMNwmhWcaTAadcSRTqhrJ/8ArcLHQ3PJB1MK5jocHtDTctHepnlUYPLvBXTFcCZWbDu65t2VASCwjcEEHUD4JPxHDurUiXOIxOHORzmn/VbPdcTz0ut5tMyc4J+BtqVYoOM5ocwhwIIFy5h3bB1HgQvQqnDGMpBrBGUW6/FIf6fYUnDekcO/JIvO5bPSQHSrpUp2lKgR472s4U5s1GC2/Sf+VSMRRkT8vkvaO0eEDZMdw2cNoP8AK8y4/wAINMkt02+E7p6VY4Y7WeSfsPxD1qRm12mYIveCLzpomXajhbalNz8s1ALObAPOHA6iJ623VN4RUdTrBzbEbzsrXX4pmaWwL7EaAx0+H+4p2nN5Qp5nDB+BY6oALlr6YiT7TdYPMHuhXDhHH21hlMNqbtzA9LHydbovM6eIiqMgyOm5LnRGp7uzbnXmnnD6pZiWPtDXZTocucGDbxdrIHmlq6SfIReC91ggKpujqrpEoCuuNHUDvejMFWIEpbiHgNJOwlc4Gu8tGUHzsrEPxjQtpeKdXk34rFIcEeGrAjVNcNU3H7KmYF+ZodSdbkduia4biD2+sD9lbkRbqVQC9su4tDT7wHunfkb6Gx1N8JBgcdoZumdCqBEeqbD/ABPumduR8uUyIeUHo2m/8/NUjpPhGUsRpv8Anh+SgYwcuMq5p1Zj9/vt/KJLR+fn5dLAAdUIDEBGYwxp+H8hLzV5/n7oEyu8fwIq03MIBOrZ94XH0VFxGHDRIOaRYmZtuSbDXX7L0viTbSNrryzir306r2jQPcZIEQ85h8nEeS30eeDKwP0AzSdjqbX6Hb7KyVKjHAUpENa1oNgWuPe29oOkylGB4WXEVKpsIygxOY7RoLX+u0h8aLqVYVBIa4NPdJANhrHONVq1ueMkp4WS5UHZtpMRO3xG6B4y8wKbJ9I4xYeyRe/NG9nMS17PSNghxjoD1m46ovBsa/LUZ3gWibc7E/EEeQWHTNexHR4JkAIHe3gfeLhP+GmxzES3lMiNRMqetUubEADWPE/YqrdouImkDSZIe9oLjyaSbCdzG+xQs28A2pRbKHHqDzkztl+nn0XXDuGsdUNRvec7MHZWiIJBF9/VBkLyh1XNr+eC9A4BxMsog+k0GkOB+Vzyn/lbPRwuDFamT0Pg2HyFw008E0qVGxcgeK8M4v20xBJAqOA5yJjxi++qEpdtsSR3nzGs6OHWTIP8p+J4Dej2TjdAOaR5fwvNONBzAWObmbcDmANp30CUUu2uJZF8zREA6EcifkDr9iH9pW1PXZIbcwbxA567x+TD06TyXNIUhlIAkZZ28/pBG43S9lZxJtM7c4g3HJWN/D6VRuZr2ukmJifIi89D05pe7hwBAghxAtuJkDuz0K0Vr2Jz9EOFwzWOzPqNzE3EiQL6TM7JhQq0C7JBGfWZPUODiABcNIASuvgiSAbybRt5eX1XVLCAEd6DaJnKOUmZjS4G/wAK75bI6PTpGRobplERcRA5IKuVFwSo51IA6iQSNI2ha4jUDRew1XA1h4OtdC/GPktYN7nwCa4JkJTw5hcS86u+Q2CsGGp9E3wCCAFilAWlAFS45wp9JxxGHFjerTGnVzR9QPHmFJwziTKzeR35hWNVjjvAHB3psNZ2rmDfqwc/8fgt01XDJ6GrMJF2lG4Wq8esJGh5EdVWOEce2Oo1G4VlweNZU5eaik12MdYHEtdYmeRtJ6E+99Re0GGdJg/f+Z/hIGUm7PA8XR4R1lNMNVOjpzC9hOYe8APnrHwlCHmG6fefzyUlQkfn3SYYyP8AmPqLo3D45ptMHyP0QBK4ncfXxQuJoiNEwNRsbFQvugCv1xtt4Kl8fpmnWDrZXgjTRwBgT4aa+qr/AI2gYJCqnHqHpabgLOiWk+y9tx+eKqHhkUso8/xuLe5wZGoLYEWbyE6TY35BMqmNbIFWAxzQWuN2lpAsYGwgRyHgUrq1+82oBAmHDcG4DTvqfOPFcVK4Dcj4NNxJY4zLCSSWkg7FdjnODBPA7wGBfRc52He1zHiXNnSI052OvVb7I9oGMrVGVO417y4EmIMXnlP7pLhQMwBe9ukFsyehA1vve6K4jwY1CDTDjOrnAgbfNJyuqGm/Q6492wotblo99xIO+VsG089BZUqvi31Xue85nOMk9ft/CdM7E1nGNDE7QfC43QOO7NYmie9TcR7zASPO0hXCieibdPsiw1Man8/dMTVLqRDb9SbADWP2SZwLbOkH4ed0yY59OiTzt0jSZaevJUyUIqrjmM6rRM/8reS/Tx+6xlMnb/lWSE4UyJI0tJn4Rub6eCxz3N10Ol9RsfooXCGzvP0XLpgX/hLA8jLD4/KbWkEEczzPP/lWLDY9rmhziHNJAMm7SIjy0/AqzXYCQ0ANkAgzqIuPjdaIIEHeJnbbbrZZ1CZoqwXCpgafLLJ+Ex5xbxseYSjHUTSE2EXkgEwfZdyOl1Jw/impJ0a0GedgfmDdaq430zPRhpc99mtABJIILQAJ0GaeQ5WWc5TKZd+yVF1XDtcwCHTewuLeJ0ReK7IOquBqVg1g9lrS5x8SSAB5Jh2Y4fVZRYwjIGtAjfzhWKnhYXI/6bR0LrAiwvZ6iwWzu8S0fQI1nC2e78yfumoogLMsqQF44cz3R8FiZehWIwgKIsWliChLxvgDaxNSmclYXn2Xke9yPX4ykmC4pBLKsU3gwZsJH0V0S7i/A6WIu6WvAjO2JI2Dh7Q/JWk0nxQmvo5wOGa4Zs8/9Wv7J/hXPZEkW9WBJB+pB0I36KiUWPo1P05fDmxkOUgVG6gi/WCJ2PVPqNTEDlPxnySpYYdnoOCxHpGmKYLh6zSDI6+G4sPsua4qAWogeR+3/wCiqxR4k7uGzHgGXCRJ1ymNQdeatOB4rn9Z5DhEsgZh4mbi1iLKRAf6asTpH58VKMDVAkvsNfBFcb4u2hh6lUx3GEi8yYsIi68NxvGsViM9UVxvLZIsbfBVGm7FVKT1etxalOVtRrnciQNft1lRt4MKgL/TNJOzAC0a9ZOpE21XjAxlJ7IqFwqiwcHGDG+sFa4d2hxFH/TqH48ls/jV6Zn5Z9noHFP6fAkvZXLSdQ6nLTtNiLqtHszXoPyPDH0XbiY8Ggicx22ndG8D/qPWaYrd4fNXVop41ofScKbxN4g3HMaH9kt9xxQbJrlFa4fQw2HimQw1D/8AGwFxbYnvuiZPU+RCe4Cu0tDnMLLTlcfV6EadbJBiOzmMZN2UWAmCGmoSD7TqntEm/mjeH9l3vvWrvePd0Ggmef8AKLx9hP8AhYcE6lUHdM3t0ieaMp0WxqSOU/n4Evx/DZbkptLCBZwbpGxG4vooKAdRs6o53iPKy56bXRrKTJeIcPpOu4A8p/lVTiXD6BnKxvzg7aA3TzHY0OHT5H+EADAmwnT+B91K1KXs18c+ys4rgtLXKQIk3i+28pRxDhBYBBLm6wR6u1/FXLiUAB0jW5tr4mY8lW+MvEiLzrlO2up59f4XZo3TOXViUV80raiR8fmpv0ogmbgbX+I2UdTUWg7qSjTzGA0l3+AM77BdWTnwdVY7p90zEmwHInrdbOMLieUydgNd/iPNN+E9jsXiHQ1uUe88j7XXqPZH+m+Hw0Pq/wB6qLguHcaf8Wc+pk8oWVakT+lzFMoHZrsFicV33f2KJM5nDvuH+DNp5mOkr1fs72Rw+Eb/AG2d4jvPccz3eJ2HQQFYWtDVuJ1XLerVHRMJELWhbKmDF22ksywb0XNSCmpnBahAEWVbXeRaQI81lYCtLSRR2VgWBYgAHjPDW16eU2e27Hbtd4i8Hf47BK+B9pgx3osU0tc05S7r/lyPVWJJuP8AA21xmHdqAQDs4cnfutJa6YmizYavh47t5HOdd0fTFOqCD3Cz1XDVu/mOh/leW8Jxj6D/AENUZSNJ5eO45FXLheN73iR8hP1ASqdrEFceoVauHq0KhyPe0hhNm1CLtYHeyTyO53AleL4hmQuY9rmvaYIuCD1C+gn4ymWHPBEXBuD0VC7VcIp4shzKpY5ohod3gBrGbXebzrstdHVUvDM9SHS4PMaTgDcSEZiqwyhrRCLxXAa8w7LOjbgB3g493yJBQtbg2JbrRq25NLh8RZdm6X7Oba16IZZa11YeznaF1C0S3nKqpU2FfDvFK9NUsMcajl8HsWD7XS25joTBKnodowSD3TuNPybLy0ViBB/P21XVCo4XBiTpM/my4n8b6Z1LWT7R7hg+KscOXNd8RwrarCARey8lwPaCrSI0I6z4qw4LtjlID228x5gzB8NVi9LUn9NN0MX4wVqNUtc1hgG2fK7kDBtBhY7GZgNBIuCQBbxOvgrDX4nh8Wz1GuMEBxMROwOoOngqXi6Bo1Q0XaTEuHdE7E2EXEGVpMqvXJLpole59yHBsezN41BEXGgvZLMJgald5NNpeTNzIaBpBOvPQ7bKy8C4D+pfJDm0m2F/W8wdNF6Vw7hDGAANAAWnk28Izc7uzzbg39OQYNUlx3gkDwEX+KvfCeydGmAGMa0dBr4qy0qAGynCzq6rtlKUugbC4RtMQ0AeCIyytNMld5lBRvJC6a1cyuiUYAybrolQtff8/N1suTA6K2o3PW5SA7zLagL1tAHmqyVpaSLJGrajC2gDsLCVyFtAhbxrg7MQ2/dePVdGnQ82qtYTG1MO80qwII0J0jYzuOquyB4vwpmIbDrOHquGo6dQeS0mvT6E0LsRxUmmcp1HxSXDYlx1K4x/CK+FBcIfT3ImAP8AJurfESOqGp12u9WzuR+3NXs44FksVB8iHQQdQbgjwIR+Fa5t6Tw3/CoSWH/a7VnzA6KtYf0p0B+KZ4fDVidPmFHQxljqeFrd3FUQyodCQAT/ALKjfWHgT1CT4vsphY/tueDscwd8k29FVAyvZmYdiA5v51/BBVwRAmjnaPdeHOZ5Pu5vzTm2umQ4T7RVcbwosNjP5ySxxc08wrJj8QRIe0t+YPg4WS2pw4ZrNdliQ7Mf7hylwHK55aLp06b7MrjHQB+qMLdTFGNdNvv46I0UobJpFzu73JMtzF4vvfK030zLdSnQglrcwz+j1jvZhe22ST4haEEfCuKhrhMxOx+0adExxdb9RUYymTJgEee/yS0NaZyU7g1Q1gc4yW+jFt5gk25K8dkOBiiQ5zIc57LEmWBzAT4mSVnqJLkqX6Lv2a4e2lSa0DQJ/SKRYHEHumIBaJ1uZIJ+Sn/UPFybQPemYHlry2XLtNtw7Llr0iWVqr4zXiDYC08yeijNVwJvq4inyNnZY5+wjaG4btdAWs/5+eCUVKrhEuMhsnYkyYnxsFLSe4M1cXZXHu+tPRG0MjZr1ovSf0xzNnNrTsdblwOaN7fBdYLEExJ2pn4tantDcM2G65a+6U4XEuyl0vPdtmO8tG3isq4tzSOocf8AtaSf/IR5I2huG5ddSZkl/Vl0WifR6H34n6rrD410RezGnQkkmJsPsjaG4YuddYldXHkEj6rFOB5RTpWwVpYpNDsLSxYkB21blYsQByFoLaxMRt2h8R9V5/2qwrKdchjQ0EAkDST02WLFro9kUR8FxL5IzGBEKy4eqeaxYjV/oqehxhapjX8sjqFU5dVixYjYLiMMx85mg+XRVzinBKAkimAYJsXC/kVixbabIsqOMEd0aEg87gHc+JW6bQQ1pAi5iIvpNtVixdT6MkWvgOBptyuDGyYBkB1j/unkrPw6oXSTc+A0Fh8lixc1stDvAiDbkiKNMZpgStLFIHdVgJki/wDytspNk2CxYkB1kEabrrEXbe6xYmMgFJsCwUtNogjZYsQI2TYdP2lCl2ao4G+g8tfqsWJ+gOy0RoPyV0GDLoPyVixICeiwQLLFixID/9k=


I swear like....every day you feel like a pussy.


----------



## pillars (Feb 4, 2016)

Pussy is my spirit animal.

















j/k.


----------



## playtime (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2016)

playtime said:


>


Cute!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2016)

Happy, I'm getting a short haircut tomorrow.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 4, 2016)

Noo0o0o...short hair on girls = kiss if death


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Noo0o0o...short hair on girls = kiss if death


In what way?


----------



## G.T. (Feb 4, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Noo0o0o...short hair on girls = kiss if death
> ...


oh its just my personal preference (longer or.medium length hair 4 women)and its subjective. : )


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Good thing you already have a wife, an online wife and a work wife to be subjective about.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 4, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I am mother fucking Mitt Romney bebe


----------



## playtime (Feb 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)

Currently, I am..........


----------



## RWS (Feb 5, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Happy, I'm getting a short haircut tomorrow.








Separated at birth?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2016)

Mostly Sunny
77° 77° 49°F


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 8, 2016)

I am celebrating the Chinese Year of the Monkey...ta ta tata tatatatatata


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


my back looks pretty in that hat


----------



## pillars (Feb 8, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## G.T. (Feb 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMSEhUSEhMVFhUVFRUVFRUWFRUVFRYVFRUXFxUVFxUYHSggGBolHRUVITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQGisdHR0tLS0tLS0tKy0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLSstMC0tLTItLSstK//AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAIEBQYBBwj/xABCEAABAwEFBAcHAQYEBwEAAAABAAIRAwQSITFBBVFhkQYTInGBofAyQlKxwdHhFBUjYnKS8RaCssIXM0NTY6LSB//EABkBAAMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwAEBf/EACMRAAICAQQCAwEBAAAAAAAAAAABAhEDEiExURNBBCIyYYH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APDykuFJYw5ua1uzHdhZFua1WzD2VLLwdPxnuxW4qNs84o9tUewHFSjwWl+kWco9BRiUazuRx/oGf8MlqNaSRiFIBSeMF3tbHhJ07K2vaJwVVbRIVjaRioFoGCmzpi73KlSG5IJGKkMpmEpVnaNWFOZawq91nduTeockaTHjJotxagndeFUMovUulRKGkbyEs1gg1KwUerZ3aJUrI6cVtJtb6OPqpra6k1LHKCLAjSApNgqlqUR7pVk7Z6hWmjdWRnYGlmrRrcFV0M1eBnZU8rqhsaIFSmolRisS1Aq00YsLiQCEoRXNSc1UsnQFIJ5C41GwDhQSRBUSQsNEQri6VxMKdatTsr2VlmrU7K9lSzcHR8f9CtuSi2EYqXbQo9kEKMeC8l9icAjUQgNKPTac9N+nNGHIMv4ZJaUR2SjdexvtPb5n/TKFW2vSA949wAXZ5Y9njrBN+iJbnwqt9pCtWbRsjnfvqVZw1LajR5QPmtJs9+wwCS03hm2q2qTO6ZIUpZP4dMMVLc87eMZVjY7Q3IrYV9tbMaexRYW6BtAAeBeASog6VWQGG2UxvDaYMb4/KTW36ZVRr2VFN7TkjNoTkxx7mlbnY1roWht6iWmPabEPbOV5v1yVoLPwUnlr0OonnDNnvOVJ/wDSfqijZNX/ALZ8h9V6GLMuizhDysOk8/ZsWqfcHiQjDYNXc0eP4W4fZk1tBDys2lGL/wAPVPib5pDo0/4x4ArZmghmlCHlkHSjJHowT/1D4BAf0Mac6j+QW1bC6aco+SXYNKMVS6FUgZvv8vsp7ejbIiXc1pTSSbTSuTfIVtwZodFqP8XNO/wlQPxc1pAxP6tbUzGY/wAGWfc7+op46FWY6O5lacMT2sRU5dgpGUPQSz/xcymu/wDz+hoX81smNRmsTa5dg0owv/Dyh8T+aS3l3gkjrl2bSuj5xXF1JdZAQWp2R7KywWq2OOypZeDo+P8AoJaEFgRrYYC5ZaBcwu4wPD+6guDom6I7rVGSjPtjt5+aHahBhNsQlwnfuPzCdQT3Iymx3WB5gdl0YfCft8u5Bq0HA48vAGfMLSsszBi1ozgkEHVoMA6mY3eSttlbCDyA8OF28AMMSSQM8Aw4eOWs1iiEpGPsmz3ve03SW5nXstEkeMeadW2YW1nOeYYajwXYmI7RMa+0FvbfZRRgOIDbr+wIBBLXtaN5MQJO9WjOj4tFndjdFSXMMSYvRMbjLoE6jiqKJNyMTbeiZAYWvm+4sE6nGDx9lxw3hR6nRWoHkAjsuAxyjCT3SQPHuW26KUS9tK+ILLQ0EnEyGvcTM4zeA7iFa9LqTqYtGI7Zaxuc+x2iOO/+EcQjoVWDW7o8cNepZ6odTeW1GE4jMjUEajgc16v0V28y2UzgG1GR1jAd+T2nVp8jh30FToc42Y1ag/fYudI94y/EjOCS0/yhZfZNtdZLQKrZ7EXm/FTvlhYfDHvAOijkx2qKxluexXYXbmqfRc17WvaZa4BzTvaYIPJPurkLAC3+6G6nHipLm6JhAhYxGDVwsRSI5rpGCxiFdgpQpFRvNCCBjhakWJwSaNETDLsrrU4tTnNkLGEGp4C4zcnsEImHgJ7ME0YIjQiYdC6uQkiY+bUk4sO48kgw7iu05jgWr2L7Kyt07itXsMdlSy8HR8f9BLc3BW2y7OP07OIJ5uKqNoFX+wcbOzuPk8hQa+pXI9zM7bssGVA2PYTVqQNM4zjgtTt2z4FVuzLUbOC0MvPeIjWAbzgI8FXG7RCZpaFgA/eGO1DbpkiWRFQ4cAJiMMVb7Bsr+tcauDXDDPOCJy1xkDOdcjn7P0opsowB22+0DIN7PMqtp9MrW3tC6GfCZII+XjCopJcknFsubcHV7fcnBvtDuAAxjDEDPQawtzRcGtDG4BrQBAxgAwBGkA92G9YTovtJtormsDcfAvs7sA4c/LLJbKx1XEhoDcHQP5cSeYEeKa2wVRM6J7Je1pcQGkvvhuJAa1t1jfKVP6R7LD3U8+y6/MAiRJjxE8gtFs+hdEnWM/H7ru0KAcw4evpkq3tROvZj7Sf3ZZGBEa4SNdcY8l4/a7JdtLqc4ZNJON0FzsfE4cF7DWaXAXQTjM5A3fakeXesNtrZrLNXdaq7gGiQxmrjoANc58VGRWJc9BLXeoGic6Lw0cab8Wd4m81aI/P16715j0H6QF20LpbdZWa9kfxDttJ49lw/zL057xPz9c+S48kaZdO0Lf69fhMc1K969esFyfXr1ikCDcmhJ5QpWMPOaDWCLVdghVXSFjDAYTi1CcU8O+SBgoEhJqHfA1yzWW2x0nfNyhAHxkST/KDkO9G6GjFy4Ncc0+VhNl7drMd23Go05gnEcQfotnZLU17bzTIPz3HcUU7NKDiTGlOY7FCpmE6cUwpIlJMBCSJihPRSn8A5Lh6I0vhHJbnqQmPY0Ib9jbGHPRGl8I5KNW2bRpYABafb20BTYQ3NYetWLjJStv2ZbcBKtmpu0HJPs1ENENyUcORrOe0O4/RGzNEDbrouxq4cpUXYJDq7i85AE95kAju+vBd6TVbt07jPmqzZ1R7HF+ru0cAdcMDgRkVbH2Smb7pzsui2jSIY2atejTc6PdcYJnuWS6d2EUQ0NbAkNJ4QYC1wtDLbZf0z3RUA/duvTJbiI3OGCh17exzRRt9MteBdc4Nc+nUGV6WglpwnHLQlS+S5xnCcVaXKQIJNNGMsJJptq0aHVvpOAFZrnfvAGgEPacCZBMiPaIjKPWNgDrhQrBsCowOI3anwklZDa+0bO2j1VBrroECGPAjxGfFeg9DqI/TUP4abY7oAXT8acsjcpKl6snkWmNGtpGAF20nsu7kKmUY5Quh8iLgqKdmDQXkR7XdiZJXk+19nm3PrWp5NxjnMpMGUNzJ4k/Jei9Mto9XZ3MYYe5pDRrl+VhtgW4ULOGV2OaCDeMF3ak9qBjBEThmDvXN8pZNFw9DwPOdn2hjK1ncxrhVZWYXnAB37wQGicIGHHFe52iiQccCYMa7sd2a8u2js6kOstYb2cqLSIL3n3y34QvQdi2x1WhRqPJL3UKRcd7i2SealklqSdUVgq2Jl6PXreU0v9eu8clHq1cef+5CfWxn17yhZWgz3Z7vp/ZCL8fXrP5IFa1Rh4eY+yaKsj1u+5Ws1EgPn6JOdIQQ715JrKk+t61go4XJ4egPd5qv2na8LjcCczuB09fVCxqsi7b2nfJp0/ZHtEe8dw4fP51DbOScVLAASa4IFVsthrKACsNnVzSPZ1zGhUS+ka0FazNWbKy2oPEg5ZjUKS1YWlbnMIc04jkeBGq1OytrNrNkYOHtN1HHuTxlZKUGizB4pKOaxSTWIWTtpgaqttm15yKy1ba3FR/1/FKmU0k/aNrvHFV5eFW2q245oItiV2UUS460JzKmOCp/1SNZrRLgN5CCe4XHYZ0mdLVX2Z8NBMQRdMHDLXhKsNtMlpVI1hMN0nOOHmuuBys1uzqL3DsACDewgObAOem+DIW42f2mgVqYeSYkC8Y0kgRGeOCzXRKJa3IDIXYwwnMcM+/Bep7NYA37kn6+oXVGCas5pTaZh9q9H3V6oZSY1lOO0SSDBPaiNYnfidVqbBTbTDabBDGAMaODQrK11IyjFV9iEuJ0BgKqikhdTk9y6omUchR6D081dEoxjunmxKtW7Vpky3E64jLDdi7H8Kt2NPVu62iHPvGBGgMDH1kvQgMIQKlgacYEpZRTMm0jyHpLYKjiXmDdaYaA26yDMTMZgZ4zwhXezuxQphowFNg7oCvOkNhN1wDSScPZk4zOOQHLzVC4kU2twHZExvAPeuX5ENK2LYZWxj3Hvw+/2QX1N/rP7p5fBj16xUeqLxDRrieGH4XGdI2lLnXjkCiXvp/tTqjg0QNPuVFLvXruWMSWvj13pra2frRROu9eSGawzJ9QtZqJFqtV0YZ4wqWpUxnxTbTabxn1CA+ogUUaHvqSkxqY1yd1iwR7iu9XKEHojXb1jDHsKZZnvY680kEevEKQCnFqUZMuaXSDAXmY6wcElTLqOuQvjiZw1n7immtU3FbI2Nm5MNkbuC6vqQtmJe5+5cFR+4rV2izt3IHUN3LXHoKvszorP3FEoWtzXNN04EHkVomWdu5EFnbqAPM8vut9ejfbsbtSicQPqZ8AqmnQLTN1+eRZHIkgc4WhttK80QCcADeddGGGIGXNUzbM2QAaJd8LX1Ce/2u13KmONkpOi/wCi9QU6rS6mS06lmU4TIJXqYDhBb7JEz+F5PsC0Oo1QHik8fCWtZE6y55K9Is9vYWgMpnXATA/HcuzEtKo5cn2dku0ve5ro9oCRulZ/YXSak5/VFwFTEmmTDhjiI1VtStgDouEDDOSFSdJOjbHFtpotiowh0N94eCM2+UV+Pp1VL2ad+2KTAXOe1oGJLiAB4lNs+2WViOpcKk6tIIHEn6LBWKy9fXu1QXDDs8cvuvStkbOp0Wwxob4JYycjp+RDHjVLdssmo10oYqN1nkudc3ecVq3OIjW2zB2Yn15rCbWs0PhuQ+J0DDHN0SFubfaWDMOPOOWSxlupEuc6nVAByBfEY72hT+QriNh2kU76H8TR4l3+kHcuUWNEuv8ADBvGdSPQUp9K0aPLu6qD9Z081Et9eqwQS8ADEumNcZOG5cDjXpnWnfsDVqMPvO/pH/1xUS0VmARLt+QyPjxVfa9rEmGhp43R8xBUZtcHEgg8DI/pd90mw+lk2rWG/wAoVfXrTkVys4nIyPPxCiucErZSMAjnJXwgF+5Nc8BCxqJDqib1iBMrt9E1EgORWlQ21EQVEA0TxUXWOUFtVEFVCw6SzAHBJV4tJ4JIWbQy8cUJxXHVGH3j5KK+sN/MrrOM5XOKEEypaGzmmCtjvQoZEm8dPXijUt+Q3n1ioJtLRx+X5XTW1cY3ak7oH9gsEtbzHNLSLxGInAccAqqo+oAYaxrJ1DA0+L8OWP0LStYB7Ix3nEjjjgPWKFbawd2gYd8Rz/yA5d/yTxlROUSDVtRZjWtLuFOnTAA7gWg6atAOHaV9sPpOGuax7nsJyvuAceJZiW78zkcsJydoMGWiIkz7x4ToJOkKBZ2Xb1R2JBk7+Hi48gHHRdEZWQapnstPacx25HNWDLUIzxjPKePD8ryzZe3HwA86T3DQDeIWgszatT38D6j6JlNoZQTLyz7Vpi0OAcJhskd51C1tht5AEHDOM1gKewA0lwPa3n5qyslK0NyfOGEnBPGQ2SKkuT0Ju0DHtDHhPgVFtm1boLr2WYu5cVk2260M9oDjE4zKodvdJHiQDEQeRgjwPlKMppLgisds0e1elTQCJeQcJbg2dBLfliqU7UpOxc6oyTm0lzOd6Rphd8FmP2i2pJp9mpBlowDwMTdHdjd/KDZ7YHbmk7vZcP4hp4Yd2a4cmSTe51QxxS2NPUtmjLQQdxe7w7Trg5Sodptlrbj1tSMwQ5xbyPzhU9W0MYIOXf7JOMTq071DO27p7LrvcY571G30/wDCqgi3rbRLv+aym877jWu8XNAQKzqTsgW8Gmf/AFdifAqqftdj/bgH4mAA+Lcj4Qolotd3GQRoRl+Fqm/6OtC/haOpnNjge7A8lGqPxxwPLmFVO2jOuO/f+UM7X0MEcfumWFivMiyc/FNFVVjrcDgD4H6FD/VuGh5I+Bg88S46xIvVQLS8+65dDqp9woeFh86LXrAnNqhVNytuAXRZ6upHmt4V2bzPouP1LQl+rVYzZ9Q+/wCSL+x3nOp5LeKHZvLLomfqhvSUP9hf+UpI+PH2DyZOjTvqbw4nvahPqHceY9eajuHD1zXXNEYfOfmiSHueYggeU+vFNDSeA/mTC0ayu02jiPFYaI/qwMmmd+Z8McPnxTRQ7xxnFOJHHmuNfwQ3GpD+pgQJ4nDHw3et0M/SnVx8Udh4IVZ/FbcGxHr0GwQTPMKDaKQu3WtOc+0BjETiDp6xUt0lPpUpER5j6qkXIm4oo6lirF0795B9BXey7daKboglugkTliVOp0BlHMhTaNAbgn1MCgjrekNcERSMYDNuQnirKj0hrFkdQ4H/ACgeBlRmNHDkp9npyIgckybM4IgVdt2qoCDSA0Dp84CzFrsdV5Jc4EkObOPvADHzPkt6bGToVXWuwEZN+SMtYiUTEM2ZVaQW3ZEQSHEgjI4mPJctmzarnEh90HG60QAeAC1T7ORpB7kPqzuUHKZZRiZVmzakXXOJb3Yidx3axvQP2IZxceRWtLTuQnUz+EjyzG8cDNt2KzVzuRRKezGDCTB0+qvC0pr51+SHkn2Hxw6KQ7MpjTzTv0LM4Vk5MxW1y7Doj0Qv0rRoidSI05KQXLl8pdTGUUBZR9ZInU8fNPDyuh5QtjUhrbPGZ8kQUhvHILrXFEBPBBtmEKXEJ7afHzTmXtyMwJbCB6s+oSUzq+5JawFMbG/Urosj/iAKrhbn7139Y/euumcpMdZ3fGJ7k+mx2rlA/UuOZR6dYpWPEmXOPkuMBUY1Sn0qhlKhnZOnBAKfUcQFHvkopitB6Txu8VPpVxrCjWWmPeVzQs9GFeBKQJrgih40TnMp6IlKi0lPQFIDTcbwxVzZnYaplHZ4VjSsbQnjE05qhUyN6DaQ3epj7MwCVAr02FO0Qsr7XTbnIVe54GqnWmiwKufQErlyUdGNidXCA+0hPdRCG6zhc+xXcC+1BMNccEQ2QJhsaXYZMYXtO5MLhwTnWBDNjQ2CNJHBcJG5cNmTeoW2GsL4Lt4bkLqyu3ShsYOCF1jkJoRWNWCFBlEpwmtai02hCjWFBSTwwLq1A1GHATw8IwphcdRC6iFgRURKVRd6oI9GkEroMeQZcnUn4orqadSp4pbKMdUqkBRxXKmVqYhRRSWjQjJdB5OqsqFLDNV9kYryzU1eCRKTYMUSNVKsgM5rrmLtFmKqhFZf2QqfoqezypTC5WTEkh1aVU13PnBXopSMVzqGhaSsRSoydYO1TGSry3saqaqYXHmidOOQ0pjimvehly5tJWwhKYHIbiuSgEKXoTnJSmErGGPCHCI4rhWsNAiE0hEJXAULGQqYRmsTAiNKFmChqJTahgpzXlFAskhJDBKSagWZO6QnB6O5Cc1dFkRl5FpVEFzV1rErGRLJC7TKjyU+m9JRQlVkBgRHVENpRSJtk6ytV7Z6eCpLI5XNKrgrxJyJBhPoRKjEotA4qiERdUGKUFDsz1MCqhZCdVIUWvXRqhCg2iog2KkQ7TUKr6gUms9AJC5MrOjGgFxcLEYuCYXLlbZbYGWpt1PLguFyARsJrmp0pFyJgDwgvaj1HID3rGsYuyhOcmmojQbC30VjlEvorHrUCyYwqRShQGvRqbltJrLIQkooektQLKByGUkl0ImNCIxJJKxkcck1JJYZnXJMSSTIRkygrKgcF1JURORJaUajmupJxUWtlKmOK4kq+hWBqHBVloKSSSQUQnpjkkly5C0RgXCkkoDoYVxJJAIgkkksEDUQXpJIrkAF6GVxJEImorF1JEAempDF1JEAZJJJYB//2Q==


more pussy, lol. ♡♡


----------



## pillars (Feb 8, 2016)

I am the biggest pussy on this board.
































wait, probably not by a long shot, actually.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> I am the biggest pussy on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh this could so in so many different directions. cowardice, cats, sizes of openings....lol. you are not anywhere near it


----------



## Swagger (Feb 8, 2016)

Superstitious.

Just after lunch the wind pick-up and transfered half a brick from the upper scaffold on top of my hardhat, which left me with a pounding headache.


----------



## pillars (Feb 8, 2016)

Ouch.  You might want to get that checked.  Sounds like the wind wanted to clock you.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Short stay at beach. Tide was WAY up so not much path to walk on. So, came home and now I am:






Daid.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm not daid any more. Now I am........


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2016)

Busy sales day plus multiple problems popped up along the way.  My brain is just sort of fuzzy.  Remarkably, things turned out very well.


----------



## pillars (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 8, 2016)

Swagger said:


> Superstitious.
> 
> Just after lunch the *wind pick-up and transfered half a brick from the upper scaffold on top of my hardhat,* which left me with a pounding headache.


That was dropped by one of your pikeys....


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> I am the biggest pussy on this board.


Uh....cool!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 9, 2016)

pillars said:


>



Yes work was just like that, except two other cats were taking swipes to me from either side.


----------



## April (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Feb 9, 2016)

Pillars knocking out Ice Weasel.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 9, 2016)

pillars said:


> Pillars knocking out Ice Weasel.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 9, 2016)

We got this much snow last night:


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 9, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


Too much of the good shit?


----------



## Grandma (Feb 10, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> We got this much snow last night:



Lots more coming straight off the Lake tonight. The City called everyone and told us to stay off the streets.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Feb 10, 2016)

I thought about infecting my collegues at work so they could be miserable too....

But I decided this place is more fun


----------



## G.T. (Feb 10, 2016)

4 of 9 workouts done on the week. Feeling animal.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandma said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > We got this much snow last night:
> ...


I find that so unbelievable, we're on the lake too and there's nothing.  We have cold but sunshine right now.  I always want snowy weather to happen when I have a slow week, that's this week.


----------



## pillars (Feb 10, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 10, 2016)

pillars said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Ok… what do you want? Being cute maybe not going to cut it though….


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Really????


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Is that a question or a comment?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



what's wrong? pills not talking to you ... ?


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> what's wrong? pills not talking to you ... ?


Well….I am not going into details about where the talking part happens….


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > what's wrong? pills not talking to you ... ?
> ...



oh okay you and pills do more than talking ... uh huh I believe that....


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> *oh okay you and pills do more than talking .*.. uh huh I believe that....


I have never said we did anything with pills, did I? If I did it would be a lie. I like your caring.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > *oh okay you and pills do more than talking .*.. uh huh I believe that....
> ...



and you KNOW I don't care!   (well unless it's selfishly motivated.. )


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 10, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


....in the mood, huh?


----------



## April (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2016)

There is no pic of my mood right now. 

Picture it, Scicily.....oh, wait...wrong show...

Picture me just waking up from a nap and not sure what mood I am in cuz I ain't awake yet.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm wide awake *now*. BONZI...get your sleazy ass out of my thread. Either post a pic of your mood or get out. Take your shit to pm.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'm wide awake *now*. BONZI...get your sleazy ass out of my thread. Either post a pic of your mood or get out. Take your shit to pm.



alright alright... slave driver.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 11, 2016)

*I am still glowing today from yesterday's services.............*

Yesterday at 420 the Gadzook Faithful lined up for Ash Wednesday when the ashes from the heavily used temple Bongs are daubed on the foreheads of the "Enhanced Euphoria Freaks"....as I daubed I chanted the Traditional Mantra :

dust to dust
ashes to ashes
the authorities
can just kiss our asses


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)

There is a herd of elephants on my roof. They have been there since 7:30am pounding, sawing the new fascia, thumping, stomping, nail gunning, yelling. I woke up with a fucking headache. Fuckers.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> There is a herd of elephants on my roof. They have been there since 7:30am pounding, sawing the new fascia, thumping, stomping, nail gunning, yelling. I woke up with a fucking headache. Fuckers.


Actually I like it. It puts you into the "right" mood to have a little conversation with some posters


----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)

The beach is calling me. Maybe when I get back, they will be gone for the day. This is fucking awful.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Feb 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> The beach is calling me. Maybe when I get back, they will be gone for the day. This is fucking awful.


That's what I say every time I see you post. ........ So far, I've been disappointed at the results.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 11, 2016)

*Every one feels one way or another I feel that A review of the Super Bowl tape definitely shows the Referees should have thrown a "Backfield in Motion" penalty Flag on Beyonce .*..they should  be suspended....throw "the banner on the agitation booty" next time dude...


----------



## pillars (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 11, 2016)

Gym time radio time. Sukkadikk pussies


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Feb 12, 2016)

Let's get this Happy Hour started! Cheers!


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 13, 2016)

Nap time.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2016)

Minus 5 Windchill.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 13, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Minus 5 Windchill.



I feel your pain here in southcentral Michigan.  More accurately, I wish I could feel your pain, a bit numb.


----------



## playtime (Feb 13, 2016)

lol..............oh yaaaaaaaaa...................


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


thats a real pic of you right bonzi? lol

MINE is of elation for one obvious reason,my sig below.


----------



## mdk (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Minus 5 Windchill.


ohio is that cold huh? bet it has something to do with that cold cleveland lake right? lol.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 63359


Yayyy!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 13, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Minus 5 Windchill.
> ...


Lake Erie.  Ontario, Canada with US states of Ohio, Pennsylvania and New York on its southern and easternmost shores and Michigan on the west.

My city is right on Lake Erie but Canada has more to do with our coldest weather.  We do get lake effect snow though.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)

Wrestling with karma on the bed. She just wore me out!


----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)

Gracie  Image not showing. Is it me?


----------



## Impenitent (Feb 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie  Image not showing. Is it me?


You probably don't want to see Gracie when karma gets through with her.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie  Image not showing. Is it me?


Must be on your end, kat.


----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)

May be. Odd since I see other images in this thread. I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)

My mood is............befuzzled! Not over this thread either..


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)

It's just a pic I found on google of a woman wrestling with her golden retriever on some grass.


----------



## Grandma (Feb 14, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Minus 5 Windchill.
> ...



The _warm_ lake, actually. Until the Great Lakes freeze in the winter (they didn't this year) water vapor over the lakes fuels cloud formation.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 14, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's close about 4 months ago!
I had not heard the news!


----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 14, 2016)

Kat said:


> May be. Odd since I see other images in this thread. I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee



I can't see it either, just a little box.  I see most pics fine on the whole forum, but some not so much.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 14, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


oh yeah that breeze coming off lake Erie as i was thinking you were near,is nasty as hell this time of year.lol


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

Week 5/12.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Start some surveys...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No, I'm boring today - so I'm bored! LOL! 
Just one of those days..... wanting for someone to entertain me...


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> No,* I'm boring today* - so I'm bored! LOL!
> Just one of those days..... wanting for someone to entertain me...


Hmmmm...I got some ideas that you wouldn't seem boring from this angle over here....


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 15, 2016)

I gotta go for a bit now - I should have posted I was bored earlier


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 63600​


thats dope but who is peeing on her tutu


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63600​
> ...


you!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


lol nah man, i dont pee in front of anyone - i go through life pretending im too clean to excrete. Every bathroom door needs a lock, too.


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


so does this mean u don't carry any matches with you?


----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


no and i hate it people blow up bathrooms. I dont even do that shot alone. Courtesy flush mother fucker...even just for yourself. Nobody wants to smell no air freshener mixed with poop scented bathroom.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


i dont believe it. You spray the worlds strongest lavendar for instance in a blown up bathroom and then it smells like the worlds strongest lavendar with a touch of a Samoan's ass hole


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly, but this stuff really works.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...


Lol on ly way youre saying that 4 sure cassy is if youre telling me youve personally tried it up against some mean ones. Cassyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 15, 2016)

Mine's like a gathering of lilacs. I have overnight guests use it, and then we're all happy!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mine's like a gathering of lilacs. I have overnight guests use it, and then we're all happy!


This confused me. But not cuz its confusing. Its because im retarded.


----------



## Swagger (Feb 15, 2016)

Mine usually smell like a bucket of rotting offal.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's like a gathering of lilacs. I have overnight guests use it, and then we're all happy!
> ...



You're not tarded.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

Swagger said:


> Mine usually smell like a bucket of rotting offal.


We were talking about shits, not breath.


----------



## Swagger (Feb 15, 2016)

Personally speaking, I consider it a great accomplishment to comprehensively poison a toilet, to the point that it needs fumigating.


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's like a gathering of lilacs. I have overnight guests use it, and then we're all happy!
> ...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

Swagger said:


> Personally speaking, I consider it a great accomplishment to comprehensively poison a toilet, to the point that it needs fumigating.


No swagger whatsoever


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

Kat said:


>


I cant tell if its catching itself from falling asleep, or if its the gif restarting itself. Lets take a pole, mdk has one


----------



## Swagger (Feb 15, 2016)

I may not have the wealth of Bill Gates or be as big a builder as the likes of Skanska and Balfour Beatty, but one thing I and every other company director have in common is that we reserve the right to pause halfway through a meeting, demand silence, shift onto one buttock and release a fart audible in the next room. It's the perfect way to exert authority and relieve pressure.


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)

It's my mood. So, for me it's falling asleep (or wanting to) and jarring awake.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

Swagger said:


> I may not have the wealth of Bill Gates or be as big a builder as the likes of Skanska and Balfour Beatty, but one thing I and every other company director have in common is that we reserve the right to pause halfway through a meeting, demand silence, shift onto one buttock and release a fart audible in the next room. It's the perfect way to exert authority and relieve pressure.


Your work jeans prolly smell like a gaggle of rats eating a turkey carcass in the desert and then war painting themselves in toy poodle diarrea and dancing by a fire of rubber tires


----------



## Swagger (Feb 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > I may not have the wealth of Bill Gates or be as big a builder as the likes of Skanska and Balfour Beatty, but one thing I and every other company director have in common is that we reserve the right to pause halfway through a meeting, demand silence, shift onto one buttock and release a fart audible in the next room. It's the perfect way to exert authority and relieve pressure.
> ...



They probably smell more like someone's thrown-up in them, actually.


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > I may not have the wealth of Bill Gates or be as big a builder as the likes of Skanska and Balfour Beatty, but one thing I and every other company director have in common is that we reserve the right to pause halfway through a meeting, demand silence, shift onto one buttock and release a fart audible in the next room. It's the perfect way to exert authority and relieve pressure.
> ...


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)

ewww this is waking me up now.


----------



## Swagger (Feb 15, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



...


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)

yucko. That's it. I am off to


----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)

I mentioned pee in passing and now look what I've done to the mood thread it's a f****** bathroom now


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)

Swagger said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


srsly swag?


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> I mentioned pee in passing and now look what I've done to the mood thread it's a f****** bathroom now


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> yucko. That's it. I am off to



Towel?


----------



## G.T. (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, but this stuff really works.


Especially after the prune jelly.....


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > yucko. That's it. I am off to
> ...





Yes please. Only one I have is now on my head.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2016)

Kat said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I can keep my eyes closed promise.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Did Kat talk about a head? Oh..on her head...nevermind...


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I can keep my eyes closed promise.


....right...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I can keep my eyes closed promise.
> ...



Hey, I do not risk friendships over a quick peek.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Hey, I do not risk friendships over a quick peek.


hmmmm...right


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Feb 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I do not risk friendships over a quick peek.
> ...



Has happened twice to me.  Still great friends with one of them and I did not peek.  The other one took advantage of me with me eyes closed.  You really can't go wrong with this strategy.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Has happened twice to me. Still great friends with one of them and I did not peek.* The other one took advantage of me with me eyes closed. *You really can't go wrong with this strategy.


Poor Silver.... 'need a hug? (ask somebody else for it... I am not into the cozying thing with guys)


----------



## G.T. (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Why?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2016)

Intestinal probs.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Intestinal probs.


Sorry to hear....


----------



## pillars (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 16, 2016)

pillars said:


>


----------



## G.T. (Feb 17, 2016)

#4 of 9, finis~ on the week.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 18, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 63839


----------



## G.T. (Feb 18, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63839


Youre not scared of nuffin Defcon. Stop that noise.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2016)

Working hard!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 19, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 64010​


Winner.


----------



## April (Feb 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 64010​
> ...


♥


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Feb 19, 2016)

started out as a quiet day....i had plans..reservations at 7 pm....etc and so forth....that was hours ago.....the cake is baked and delivered....the house looks like it has been the victim of a home invasion....ransacked...i could not find the fucking 100 gift certificate....i did...it was in the last place i looked...isnt that just the way of things?

i have nothing to wear..and refuse to go out and buy shit for just tonight...one thing just leads to another....if i buy a new blouse i need new pants...then i need shoes..fuck that....

and i was without my phone for an hour.....o gosh that caused an uproar...24/7 i carry that phone...nothing...put it down for an hour...everyone calls....lawyers...husbands...etc and so forth


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 19, 2016)

.

In control...


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 19, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> .
> 
> In control...


That looks like Si modo  ruling over the little people


----------



## Gracie (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


>





I'll meet ya at the corner of...


----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


>





LOL!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 20, 2016)

Alone with my coffee this morning.  






It's kind of nice.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 20, 2016)

My moods i need a rack. Not the pervy kind.


----------



## April (Feb 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> My moods i need a rack. Not the pervy kind. View attachment 64137


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> My moods i need a rack. Not the pervy kind. View attachment 64137


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002MVEARO/?tag=ff0d01-20

Weight Racks  | Amazon.com


----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm in the kind of mood where I like my animals more than most people.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2016)

[/QUOTE]


Indeed.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 20, 2016)

rrrrrr....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 20, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> rrrrrr....


I see Si modo is becomeing a "what's your mood" star. She appears in more and more posts.... Hmmmm


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Thread is for everyone, Defcon. Moods change from hour to hour. Right now, I am


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Thread is for everyone, Defcon. Moods change from hour to hour. Right now, I am


This one went way over your head honey. I referred to the doggie picture. People posting doggies matching SI-s avi looking like an English Springer Spaniel. It was a joke.
Lighten up... wrist pain? It is bad shit.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry. I get grumpy when I start aching. And fog rolled in. No more pretty day.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sorry. I get grumpy when I start aching. And fog rolled in. No more pretty day.


I know we will have rain a few days. My wrist forecasted it already yesterday. When cold comes my neck and shoulders tell me a few days before the front comes through.


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2016)

♥​


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 22, 2016)

My son is here for a couple weeks, or thereabout. Yea!


----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)

This was my mood on Saturday evening. Homemade pierogis at the cabin. There were no survivors. lol


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 64390
> This was my mood on Saturday evening. Homemade pierogis at the cabin. There were no survivors. lol


What's the filling? Potato/cheese? Then served with butter sauteed onions?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> My son is here for a couple weeks, or thereabout. Yea!


That's so great.  Hope you have a wonderful time, my daughter lives around the corner and I still love it when she drops by.  

Have fun!


----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 64390
> ...



Yes, sir. The other filling is sauerkraut and those are my absolute favorite. I was a piggy face that evening. lol


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2016)

mdk said:


>


----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Feb 22, 2016)

Notified this morning that one of my funding sources is auditing my program...on Wednesday.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

pillars said:


> Notified this morning that one of my funding sources is auditing my program...on Wednesday.


Youre gunna be great in justifying the funding. Beleeeeeevedatttt


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

mdk said:


>


Does that washer have mother fuckin wood paneling?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Yum!


----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Plastic made to look like wood. It's as ugly as sin but so is doing laundry. lol


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

drifter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


9am munchies? Lol, dass gangster


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


which sins are ugly exactly? Well...gluttony. hrmmm.


----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



lol. Quite a few. Envy and avarice are pretty ugly.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



If I hung out with mdk I'd weigh 400 pounds  He's always making good food !


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2016)

Certainly, the deadly sins are fatal to spiritual progress.  That's pretty ugly.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

I think a soul is lost if its empty of pride. Foolish pride is something seperate to me, but pride being a sin? I dunno. I have to see these sins and their definitions.


----------



## Toro (Feb 22, 2016)

Tired.

I woke up at 1am and couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> I think a soul is lost if its empty of pride. Foolish pride is something seperate to me, but pride being a sin? I dunno. I have to see these sins and their definitions.



By itself? No. In exuberant abundance? Sure. I am not using the Puritan version of _prideful_ when wearing color is a sin. lol


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> I think a soul is lost if its empty of pride. Foolish pride is something seperate to me, but pride being a sin? I dunno. I have to see these sins and their definitions.


Pride = ego.  Yogic philosophers hope to rid themselves of ego and live in the moment.  It's a process, maybe not even achievable.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the show topic.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> Yes, sir. The other filling is sauerkraut and those are my absolute favorite. I was a piggy face that evening. lol


Try sauteeing the sauerkraut until lightly brown and "dry" for your filling if you have not done it like that before. You will love it even more. I do fry bread filling like that. It looks similar to calzone but not baked. See below:


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Thanks for the show topic.


Sounds like a winner.  

I worked with a couple of people from India at one point and we talked about random spiritual issues from time to time.  He told me once that the life span of men in India was 45 years old.  I asked him what about the 200 year old Sages?  He said they're really only 45.


----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, sir. The other filling is sauerkraut and those are my absolute favorite. I was a piggy face that evening. lol
> ...


I love sauerkraut, these things are pretty scrumptious, Sauerkraut balls:


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2016)

mdk , I used to just get these at IGA when I shopped there.  We just put them in the oven and had them as a snack watching TV or playing cards.  I'm gonna look for these at Costco.  I don't like to deep fry here but I do like that kind of food.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk , I used to just get these at IGA when I shopped there.  We just put them in the oven and had them as a snack watching TV or playing cards.  I'm gonna look for these at Costco.  I don't like to deep fry here but I do like that kind of food.



I try not to fry very often either for sauerkraut balls I am willing to make an exception. I attempted to make them once but I forget the freezing aspect of the process and they fell apart in the oil. Most places that have these delights contain pork and I do not eat piggies.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)

I think I am going to fix oven baked cod tonight. I just don't have it in me to do anything else.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I've never had them, I need to look into it. Used to make our own sauerkraut when I was a kid. All natural, no preservatives and shit like sulfates...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk , I used to just get these at IGA when I shopped there.  We just put them in the oven and had them as a snack watching TV or playing cards.  I'm gonna look for these at Costco.  I don't like to deep fry here but I do like that kind of food.
> ...


Yeah, the ones we got had ham in them.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Fuck Grace, are you falling apart?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Feels like it. Fucking HURTS. I don't drink, but I'm starting to drink wine on top of pain pills for extra kick. Anything to make it fucking go away.

Its just a really bad flareup. Worse than I ever had.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Sorry to hear. I have some pains here and there but nothing excruciating, I am knocking on fucking wood as we speak.


----------



## Toro (Feb 22, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 64390
> This was my mood on Saturday evening. Homemade pierogis at the cabin. There were no survivors. lol



I married a Ukrainian girl.

Pierogis are awesome!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 22, 2016)

my mood right now, and i'm about to go bake some brownies and make this


----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2016)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> my mood right now, and i'm about to go bake some brownies and make this


Yum.  That chocolate drizzled over the ice cream.. Fabulous.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 22, 2016)

Yep, hot fudge sauce w/ cookies & cream ice cream on it. i have chocolate fudge brownie ice cream too. might try that with it next time.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)

wine. a whole cup of wine. in about...oh...an hour? I want the pain pill to be already in my system so I dont puke it all out. then my mood will be:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)

i am there ^

i don't swallow whole pills. i CHEW those suckers tp paste.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. relief


----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)

bbwwaaahahahahahha

That's hysterical!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2016)

Dats me right now. First time in DAYS.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Feb 23, 2016)

i am ready for a total meltdown.....i found out late yesterday that i have to have a primary care doctor refer me to the dermo that i have seen for over 10 years.....or insurance wont pay....i have a 3 pm appt today...insurance is giving me the run around...no way it will be fixed by today...i am behind in all things....


----------



## April (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Feb 23, 2016)

i am in the mist of the ....meltdown or just say fuck it.....or a combo of crazy.....hell why not


----------



## G.T. (Feb 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> i am in the mist of the ....meltdown or just say fuck it.....or a combo of crazy.....hell why not


Nah, hold it together old lady theres people depending on your ass, and also people pulling for you too.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 23, 2016)

o its just the continued thing of paperwork...the never ending paper trail and the continued complexities of dealing with insurance companies.....i am gonna load the d/w..see what the hell is not happening in the laundry and then settle into my recliner....i was going to the court house today but i got high af and changed my mind...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 24, 2016)

that was a quick change.... ? all over the place today and it's not even 10am....


----------



## April (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)

Loved this movie


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


who is dat?


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 25, 2016)

G.T. said:


> who is dat?


It is: "Who dat?" properly....


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > who is dat?
> ...


I says what I says, some stubbly guy taught me that......
he ate spinach and then there was a boner sound effect and then He fucked people up.....so he was COOL


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Paulie (Feb 25, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


I'd hit


----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)

Paulie said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Of course u would....u slut.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm gonna be one of those old men in the nursing home that just doesn't give a fuck anymore and just drops trou wherever and whenever I feel like it and go to town on myself... Unless a nice nurse's aide is willing to help a brother out


----------



## Paulie (Feb 25, 2016)

Tbh though, I'm a born again virg... I'm saving myself for pillars' voice


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Tbh though, I'm a born again virg... I'm saving myself for pillars' voice


----------



## Paulie (Feb 25, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Tbh though, I'm a born again virg... I'm saving myself for pillars' voice


There's plenty of that heavenly music to go around


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 26, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 26, 2016)

Peace, baby..


----------



## April (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Feb 26, 2016)

Happy Friday, bitches!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Say it in pics.
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 58026


----------



## pillars (Feb 26, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But am I the cat or the dog?  That's the real question.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 26, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Say it in pics.
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Park City Utah the week after next....Heaven on earth.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 26, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


Oh have a great time, I know you will.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2016)

The time I have stressed about has arrived. Fixing to lose my beach and home. We have until summer.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> The time I have stressed about has arrived. Fixing to lose my beach and home. We have until summer.



Sorry you are losing your house I hope you find something better or just as good.


----------



## April (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> The time I have stressed about has arrived. Fixing to lose my beach and home. We have until summer.


check your inbox


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> The time I have stressed about has arrived. Fixing to lose my beach and home. We have until summer.


Sorry you are losing your place.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> The time I have stressed about has arrived. Fixing to lose my beach and home. We have until summer.



I'm so sorry, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2016)

I shouldn't have said anything. Y'all are making me cry. But thank you.
It's not a 30 day notice. I have until "summer" to find another abode. So I figure 4 to 5 months. Maybe. At least 4 months.


----------



## April (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I shouldn't have said anything. Y'all are making me cry. But thank you.
> It's not a 30 day notice. I have until "summer" to find another abode. So I figure 4 to 5 months. Maybe. At least 4 months.


you are 'our gracie' no matter .. (((gracie)))


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 26, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> ​
> .​


So that's where you've been lately....nice


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I shouldn't have said anything. Y'all are making me cry. But thank you.
> It's not a 30 day notice. I have until "summer" to find another abode. So I figure 4 to 5 months. Maybe. At least 4 months.


Sorry to hear Grace... remember, one door closes another opens... I hope for the best for you...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 27, 2016)

Im sorry Gracie : /


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 27, 2016)

Just a little positive energy this morning, Gracie.  I had to move twice in 2013/2014 but I finally got into the place that I want to stay in forever.

It's hard to move but things will be better.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Just a little positive energy this morning, Gracie.  I had to move twice in 2013/2014 but I finally got into the place that I want to stay in forever.
> 
> It's hard to move but things will be better.


Unexpected response, but a good one. Thank you!


----------



## Tilly (Feb 29, 2016)

Hope you find something soon, Gracie


----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Feb 29, 2016)

well i was  in a damn good mood.....i am one notary sig away from having caught up on paperwork....

sorry to hear that gracie..moving is a hard life event...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 2, 2016)

Disappointed over the lack of back bone on this board


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Disappointed over the lack of back bone on this board








  Where??? Who????


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Disappointed over the lack of back bone on this board


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 2, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Swagger (Mar 2, 2016)

I was in a foul mood this morning on account of being summoned up to Aldershot by the site manager to discuss mistakes they alleged my lads had made, but once I got there it was obvious no mistakes had been made. Anyway, the youngsters are all up there and I spent all day showing them how to set-out masonry corners. It's such a joy to oversee the little'uns. So full of life, wonder and curiousity. Hard workers, too, even if they do make mistakes. They're really coming out of themselves, too. In the canteen the older trowels were all putting them on the spot: asking if they had girlfriends, hair on their balls, etc. One of them piped-up by saying: "I'm not a boy I'm a bricklayer, wanker", which triggered laughter among the lads. 

Not yet, son, but you're getting there.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 2, 2016)

Swagger said:


> I was in a foul mood this morning on account of being summoned up to Aldershot by the site manager to discuss mistakes they alleged my lads had made, but once I got there it was obvious no mistakes had been made. Anyway, the youngsters are all up there and I spent all day showing them how to set-out masonry corners. It's such a joy to oversee the little'uns. So full of life, wonder and curiousity. Hard workers, too, even if they do make mistakes. They're really coming out of themselves, too. In the canteen the older trowels were all putting them on the spot: asking if they had girlfriends, hair on their balls, etc. One of them piped-up by saying: "I'm not a boy I'm a bricklayer, wanker", which triggered laughter among the lads.
> 
> Not yet, son, but you're getting there.



How old are these "kids"?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> How old are these "kids"?


----------



## Swagger (Mar 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > I was in a foul mood this morning on account of being summoned up to Aldershot by the site manager to discuss mistakes they alleged my lads had made, but once I got there it was obvious no mistakes had been made. Anyway, the youngsters are all up there and I spent all day showing them how to set-out masonry corners. It's such a joy to oversee the little'uns. So full of life, wonder and curiousity. Hard workers, too, even if they do make mistakes. They're really coming out of themselves, too. In the canteen the older trowels were all putting them on the spot: asking if they had girlfriends, hair on their balls, etc. One of them piped-up by saying: "I'm not a boy I'm a bricklayer, wanker", which triggered laughter among the lads.
> ...



Between sixteen and eighteen. I know they aren't kids, but in contrast to the weathered faces of full money men, they're fresh-faced kids.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 2, 2016)

Swagger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



I can relate to teens and young adults, but the younger ones (2-9) .... ugh.....
I had one sitting behind me at a hockey game last night - he kicked the back of my chair ALL NIGHT NON STOP
talked and screamed non stop.  Seems like anytime I am around kids they are like this... drives me nuts


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



So posting on USMB must be like some sort of prescribed shock therapy.

Is it working?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 2, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



It's shocking how thin skinned people are
Of course, this is coming from the woman that can't handle a bratty child for a few hours....


----------



## G.T. (Mar 3, 2016)

1st impression... 

 



reality...
.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Impenitent (Mar 3, 2016)

G.T. said:


> 1st impression... View attachment 65728
> 
> 
> 
> ...





G.T. said:


> 1st impression... View attachment 65728
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you draw that?


----------



## G.T. (Mar 3, 2016)

Impenitent said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > 1st impression... View attachment 65728
> ...


No, but itll be on me tomorrow. Cant wait 4 the pain. BzzzzzzZZZZZzz


----------



## Impenitent (Mar 3, 2016)

reality...
.[ATTACH=full said:
			
		

> 65729[/ATTACH]





G.T. said:


> 1st impression... View attachment 65728
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you draw that?[/QUOTE]No, but itll be on me tomorrow. Cant wait 4 the pain. BzzzzzzZZZZZzz[/QUOTE]
Well, you almost had a compliment! 

Other than that, I really don't follow your answer....?


----------



## G.T. (Mar 3, 2016)

Impenitent said:


> reality...
> .[ATTACH=full said:
> 
> 
> ...


No, but itll be on me tomorrow. Cant wait 4 the pain. BzzzzzzZZZZZzz[/QUOTE]
Well, you almost had a compliment! 

Other than that, I really don't follow your answer....?[/QUOTE]Its getting tattoed on my back tomorrow morning. The dress will be red, and there will be pops of red in the wings....she wont have that round thingy behind her head and she wont have the cross on her necklace


----------



## Impenitent (Mar 3, 2016)

It's very pretty.  Hope the finished product looks just as nice!


----------



## G.T. (Mar 3, 2016)

Impenitent said:


> It's very pretty.  Hope the finished product looks just as nice!


Thats the hope - best I could control it was scouting down and choosing an award winning tattoo artist with an extensive reputation, and I was able to do just that so......its in his hands really. So long as he doesnt come down with tourettes tomorrow, my hope is high.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 3, 2016)

Tao says that pain is weakness which is escaping from the body.

He was probably a suburban mom soccer baby.


----------



## mdk (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 3, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 65794


----------



## G.T. (Mar 3, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 65794


i pack more than a woman when i travel myslf. My gram was a BEAST doin laundry


----------



## mdk (Mar 3, 2016)

G.T. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 65794
> ...



I always overpack. When I go on vacation it is mostly basketball shorts and t-shirts. Two nice outfits but I am mostly leisure attire. As always, we're packing a lot of board games.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 3, 2016)

mdk said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


you dress like me in the leisure...hoop shorts, graphic tee (love those rlly soft ones, half polyester). and im good. Mdk only place you and I stray are which to use as doors, exits, door stops, lolly pops and split top buns.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 4, 2016)

Im thru it. Cant post a pic just yet shes wrapped up & bleeding. But shes on my back


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2016)

at people who don't READ FUCKING ADS!!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Im thru it. Cant post a pic just yet shes wrapped up & bleeding. But shes on my back View attachment 65910


I'm just really curious and you don't have to answer if you don't want to.  How much does a tat that extensive cost?  How long did it take you?  

I wouldn't have added the color, I like it just like that but that's just me.  I would like to see how it looks when it heals.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Im thru it. Cant post a pic just yet shes wrapped up & bleeding. But shes on my back View attachment 65910


I wanna see your back when it's done. It's very nice. The tat. Not yer back. Then again, yer back might be nice too. Fuckit. I wanna see the final results. lol


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Im thru it. Cant post a pic just yet shes wrapped up & bleeding. But shes on my back View attachment 65910
> ...


i go back march 24th for the white shading (eyes, face, pearls, nose etc.) And he says the white will bring the beauty of her skin alive.......  And her dress and lips will be red (all my tats are black annd red)....and when its healed the black will be a softer gray in the shaded areas so this isnt the final product yet. And above her head is my last name getting recolored in black and red with a black background. All march 24th too. Plus the paper towel indentations in this photo are obv. Not rlly there lol.  this thing sarah took 4 hours and he said its typically about 800 for a piece like this but when he LIKES the tattoo hes working on he charges less....he charged me $500 for the 1st sit down, and i dont know yet how much march 24th will cost. I shot him $550. She very big, cant tell that in the this pic though, i had to keep my name outta the photo.....mebbe when its all done ill do some photoshop and just take out a few letters n show it.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

3 nails and a crown of thorns....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> 3 nails and a crown of thorns....


The nails are not on the actual tattoo if you look at it closely...the crown of thorns is there


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > 3 nails and a crown of thorns....
> ...


Also dropped the cross. 

There's a reason for everything.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > 3 nails and a crown of thorns....
> ...



yeah i see that, and the cross on her necklace was removed (although many non-Christian's wear crosses)
but the artist's intent was for them to be there.. *nothing wrong with altering it to suit your beliefs/wishes however......*


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

yes, most of us can read between the lines....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Also dropped the cross.
> 
> There's a reason for everything.


Although this one resembles to the Calvary Cross, it is not. It means something else:


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

We were joking around the whole time when I wasn't crying in pain and he said he was going to add a nice hidden dick in there for me and so I printed out the one Paulie pmd me for his reference but I cant find it in the image. 

and i mean in the pm image, either.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Also dropped the cross.
> ...



I have no idea... have not seen that before...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Also dropped the cross.
> ...


What sucks, is that I like to accessorize my outfits and things when I'm headed out on the town, but all the really cool necklaces on sale for men are depictions of a cross in one way or another. 

So, it takes me quite a search when I buy my charms but.....hooray for me lucky ones. 

I also didn't like that thingy above her head. 

I'm an agnostic - but I do have a Guardian Angel.


----------



## NLT (Mar 5, 2016)

pillars Ravi 

Spring break Baby!

emerald coast florida bound!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I chose a picture where the proportions are expressly displayed for a reason. It is displayed without inner lines.....


----------



## NLT (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

#hds


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

Training Camp half way done, good progress... needs 2 be better. NLT is coming to spar next weekend wearing his hair helmet. Also clean that mirror u fuckin slob.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

G.T. said:


> We were joking around the whole time when I wasn't crying in pain and he said he was going to add a nice hidden dick in there for me and so I printed out the one Paulie pmd me for his reference but I cant find it in the image.
> 
> and i mean in the pm image, either.


It's there


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > We were joking around the whole time when I wasn't crying in pain and he said he was going to add a nice hidden dick in there for me and so I printed out the one Paulie pmd me for his reference but I cant find it in the image.
> ...



your turn to post a pic now....


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

This is how my training camp is coming along. Step your swole game up sonnnnnn


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

I lift things up and I put them down


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> This is how my training camp is coming along. Step your swole game up sonnnnnn View attachment 66006


Good shit man. 

Im on a cut not a swole....shreddin like kenny's cheddar


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > This is how my training camp is coming along. Step your swole game up sonnnnnn View attachment 66006
> ...


Nah I actually am too. I don't bulk anymore after pretty much my entire adult life I finally learned to accept my size and that my frame is only gonna get so big


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

NLT said:


> pillars Ravi
> 
> Spring break Baby!
> 
> emerald coast florida bound!



We're on our way to Hitlon Head Island. Woot! Safe travels!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > pillars Ravi
> ...



Tennis Heaven!!!


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


in 18 weeks i have to decide....am u gunna give Spunk and his lil black goons their ut oh the italian boy with the speed and the power is back.... Im on a high right now but time will tell. 

Mid 20s i dabbled with my psyche professor and learned a lot, hes a semi pro trainer......but for a real camp he needed to have money i couldnt do that at the time, he wanted me to.

Then at 30 my felonious Friend's uncle wanted to trian me for free. I molly whopped all his other students in sparring and the reason i left was cuz it got Racial. He started using me as a motivational tool to all the black kids cuz i didnt slack and stuff....."you gunna let white boy do this and this...blah blah white boy white biy white boy......" NO. Fuck you dude.......and I left.

I was 30 - I was trying to get serious and not fuck around with this ghetto as fuck operation. I left. Then i bought my house and had my baby girl. 

The thing about age and fighting, is its the damage to your head that makes you worse as you age ...... and not necessarily your physical abilities.

 I am as fast and as strong as Ive ever been, actually i will be faster because Im using science and also have the discipline never to let up..... and unlike the other 34yr olds i dont have the miles of damage to my head.

 So if i keep training harder than as if it was an actual fight camp, like ive been.....i will drop the $ on Mr. Schott and jump in the local circuit and perhaps do 5 fights, get them on video to be laughed at or looked at when im 60 like im al bundy..   and hang it up.


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Our rackets are packed and ready to go.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



you know I'm so jealous.... 

going to Myrtle Beach in 2 weeks for hubby to golf so he will owe me a HH trip for tennis!  And, at least one day of tennis at MB!


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> you know I'm so jealous....
> 
> going to Myrtle Beach in 2 weeks for hubby to golf so he will owe me a HH trip for tennis! And, at least one day of tennis at MB!



I love Myrtle Beach. I used vacation there with my best friend's family every year. We stayed in North Myrtle, though. I am too old for the hip areas now. lol


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > you know I'm so jealous....
> ...



exactly, we just came back from MB last weekend, the Kingston Plantation area - was very nice!  I'm not sure where we are staying this time though cause we need to be near the other peeps.  Hubby is dealing with that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > you know I'm so jealous....
> ...



You aren't old!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I don't fight or anything. I just keep in shape so I don't look like 70% of the population that looks like a bag of shit


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I know right? I feel like mdk could probably drink most of these kids these days under the table lol


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


I almost fell too far, kids are hard. But....im back, im gunna come see the shore so that we can "grill" and careful not to call it "barbecue" or ms. P will use that charming voice to shred us 2 pieces


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



..... so he can tame some cougars......


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

I mean I'm not gonna lie it definitely helps with the women for sure. But I do it for me. I'm pretty fucking attracted to myself


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie, MDK and GT are some cute looking guys!    Am I right ladies?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Dude no doubt you should def come down this way. Some beach volleyball, football, Wiffle ball with the kids, whatev. Jersey shore in the summer is the tits


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Paulie, MDK and GT are some cute looking guys!    Am I right ladies?



ummm yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> I mean I'm not gonna lie it definitely helps with the women for sure. But I do it for me. I'm pretty fucking attracted to myself



Oh me, me, MEEEEE!     I can relate, Paulie.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Paulie, MDK and GT are some cute looking guys!    Am I right ladies?



but the only one I like personality wise is mdk and he's not only married but gay!
(of course I'm married too, so, it's all irrelevant.. but, here in fantasy land.....!)


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


ill be kid free when i head over...i might take a week and just jog down the whole east coast in my accord. Ill let you know sir, def will


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie, MDK and GT are some cute looking guys!    Am I right ladies?
> ...



Hey, if Elaine could make a guy switch teams . . .


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Lol da fuck is wrong with my personality??


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Lol da fuck is wrong with my personality??



Well hey, you can't have it all Paulie!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Lol da fuck is wrong with my personality??



it's not your personality really - I like most of it but there are parts of your personality... total deal breakers!  Even for a quickie!


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I am too old to stay in nightlife hot spots at the beach. Vomitous teens and twenty year olds are not my cup of tea anymore. I like pot and board games. lol


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Lol da fuck is wrong with my personality??


shes fronting. 


Hey tho if you mention rapping over pink floyd, im packing up my balls and leaving. Lol


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Lol da fuck is wrong with my personality??
> ...



well most guys with great looks fuck it up .... 
yet, there are hot women that can be smart, successful and committed to their man.
No chance a hot man does that.  ZERO!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Lol da fuck is wrong with my personality??
> ...


It's probably an indictment on my personality that if I had to choose between the 2 I wouldn't choose personality


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



shut up I can't take it anymore!  (you're not open for visitors are you?)


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



you don't have to choose.. see.. this is ... oh just never mind!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



That's sexist!!!


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I do have two hollow legs. lol


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



not only that.  True!
but, never give up hope.
I love these conversations, makes me love my husband so much more!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm pretty intelligent too though, so as far as I'm concerned personality can suck it


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> I'm pretty intelligent too though, so as far as I'm concerned personality can suck it


... and tact


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


that half your jokes go over my head is what keep us together honey


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> I'm pretty intelligent too though, so as far as I'm concerned personality can suck it



Giggity.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Society ruined me. I used to actually be a pretty cool person with a pretty cool personality. But since 99% of everyone else sucks anyway I decided it wasn't worth my time


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Society ruined me. I used to actually be a pretty cool person with a pretty cool personality. But since 99% of everyone else sucks anyway I decided it wasn't worth my time


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

I've never even seen mdk. I get the feeling I'm the last one left


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

G.T. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



We are a power couple, Your Grace.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


hah. True. U said two hollow legs, and how dumb i am is I thought pirate. Dont mind me. Im comig down.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

G.T. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



He said hollow legs, not wooden legs!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Lol da fuck is wrong with my personality??
> ...


Do me a favor and list these parts so I can pretend to work on them


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I'll send you a script later
You can audition


----------



## Capstone (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > pillars Ravi
> ...


So my phone rings at 06:30 this morning; it's my daughter, who went shopping with a couple of her friends in Lancaster, Ohio, last night. She says, "Dad, please don't be mad...*but I'm in Maryland.* We're heading down to Virginia Beach, so I probably won't be home until 8 or 9 Sunday night.". She's 18 and all, and while I really don't have a problem with _what_ she's done here, the _how_ she's done it DOES kind of irk me!

Then, like 5 minutes after hanging up with her, the phone rings again. This time it's her boyfriend, who asks, "Do you know about what [my daughter's name] did last night?!". He's obviously very emotional about it, so I spend a good 15 minutes trying to put his mind at ease, the whole time being acutely aware of _my own_ uneasiness over the whole thing.

I blame you, MDK, 'cuz the ring-leader is a gay kid she's been friends with since their freshman year together in HS. They're attending the same University too.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


There's that many parts huh?


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> I've never even seen mdk. I get the feeling I'm the last one left




 
This is a picture of me as a child. lol


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I probably already know too much... pity... it would have been blast... esp. if alcohol was present...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I've never even seen mdk. I get the feeling I'm the last one left
> ...


did they say cute or demon


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Kinda looks like a horror movie dvd cover


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

Capstone said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Your daughter's friend and I discussed the trip at the local gay meeting this week. I should have warned you.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Bye Felecia!


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Kinda looks like a horror movie dvd cover



That is Damien Thorn from _The Omen. _


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I've never even seen mdk. I get the feeling I'm the last one left
> ...



Awwww.  Precious little demon spawn.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Your daughter's friend and I discussed the trip at the local gay meeting this week. I should have warned you.


What is a gay meeting? Uh.. maybe I don't want to know....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I've never even seen mdk. I get the feeling I'm the last one left
> ...



seems so sweet and innocent... but inside.......


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



ummmm I don't get it...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda looks like a horror movie dvd cover
> ...


yew catfishing jared fogul? Stawppit


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

maybe a character on desperate housewives......?  (the blonde?)   I'd rather be the redhead personally.......


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Nevermind lol


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Damien.  

Little cutie but trouble.


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Your daughter's friend and I discussed the trip at the local gay meeting this week. I should have warned you.
> ...



You have to know the secret hand shake to attend.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

well I'm crushed... again.... such is life!!!!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> You have to know the secret hand shake to attend.


Uh... Thanks...but I am OK....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> well I'm crushed... again.... such is life!!!!


You'll bounce back quick I'm sure of it


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> well I'm crushed... again.... such is life!!!!


Put up that Molly Ringwald gif.  That was good.


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

Urban Dictionary's _use it in a sentence _of  'Bye Felicia' is priceless by the way. lol


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Now it's girl bye

But that's basic bitch to the max if you ask me. it goes real well with "I can't even"


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Now it's girl bye
> 
> But that's basic bitch to the max if you ask me. it goes real well with "I can't even"



OMG, I can't even . . . .


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Now it's girl bye
> 
> But that's basic bitch to the max if you ask me. it goes real well with "I can't even"



As person with strong ties to the drag community, all of these quips are a little dated. Those bitches are at the forefront of catch phraseology.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > well I'm crushed... again.... such is life!!!!
> ...



it WAS good but I can't find it now!  I should have saved it! I post so damn much I got tired of looking for it and can't "re-find" it on Google!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

nothing will ever replace 

whatever

 for me.. men feel about that like women feel about the "c" word.....


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's girl bye
> ...


I can't EVEN keep up with all of it


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

Don't even try to tell me something is "on fleek" or I'm stabbing you right in the vocal cords


----------



## mdk (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Don't even try to tell me something is "on fleek" or I'm stabbing you right in the vocal cords


I wouldn't dare. So not cashish!


----------



## Capstone (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> What is a gay meeting? ...


It's a regional weekly get-together where gay people secretly plan to undermine the moral fabric of America. Jeremiah alerted me to the nefarious conspiracy several years ago.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Capstone said:


> It's a regional weekly get-together where gay people secretly plan to undermine the moral fabric of America. Jeremiah alerted me to the nefarious conspiracy several years ago.


Are they infiltrated by the FBI?


----------



## Capstone (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Are they infiltrated by the FBI?


Oh, it's worse than that by far:

How *the CIA* Came Out of the Closet
​


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 5, 2016)

The next gay meeting will be today at 3pm, don't be late. Today's lecture we took down the bakeries, next is flo from progessive bitch need to get fired!.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

drifter said:


> The next gay meeting will be today at 3pm, don't be late. Today's lecture we took down the bakeries, next is flo from progessive bitch need to get fired!.


----------



## NLT (Mar 5, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Training Camp half way done, good progress... needs 2 be better. NLT is coming to spar next weekend wearing his hair helmet. Also clean that mirror u fuckin slob. View attachment 66005


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > well I'm crushed... again.... such is life!!!!
> ...



no, I'm very sensitive and tenderhearted and you should feel bad having squashed my fragile feelings...


----------



## NLT (Mar 5, 2016)

Chiilin on the balcony Perdido Key Florida. Just watched the sunset an feeling fine. Going to the Florabama later to listen to the live band.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## NLT (Mar 5, 2016)

Sarah G said:


>


Who is Felicia?


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2016)

NLT said:


> Chiilin on the balcony Perdido Key Florida. Just watched the sunset an feeling fine. Going to the Florabama later to listen to the live band.


im having my 1st drinks in like 4 weeks, jack and ice tho. Comb that hair though


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 5, 2016)

What I want to know is how Progressive justifies keeping Flo on their commercials for all these years.  That woman is obnoxious.

Bye Felicia.


----------



## NLT (Mar 6, 2016)

Sunrise on the beach ..


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 7, 2016)

Missing my goon squad 2day


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Sbiker (Mar 7, 2016)

Look through the window - spring is coming! ))


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 7, 2016)

*OM*


----------



## April (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Sbiker (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear women!

Tomorrow is a not-tolerant, gender oriented big holiday - International Women Day (8 of March), which a greately celebrated in almost all ex-USSR countries (dont' know about official Ukraine) and also in a lot of countries in the world too. Historically it was a day of struggle for female suffrage, feminizm and so on, but the tables have turned and now it's a holiday of women's beauty, tenderness and uniqueness... Happy this holiday, dear ladies!!!


----------



## G.T. (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 8, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


>


Its coffee or nap pick your poison, but at the end of each - you will need to pee.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

I probably wouldn't have used Neil Patrick Harris as the face of a meme lecturing about what it takes to be a man


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> I probably wouldn't have used Neil Patrick Harris as the face of a meme lecturing about what it takes to be a man


He's gay, but, still a man   You gonna tell mdk he's not a man???


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I probably wouldn't have used Neil Patrick Harris as the face of a meme lecturing about what it takes to be a man
> ...


If I did at least he would laugh about it


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



he's the most awesome.... you are OK


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

I think you you though I was fucking wacko and looney tunes and you found me unattractive you would tell me (maybe?) -- maybe not....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I laugh at your insults and call outs on me ... cause they are so lame... but you have parts that I'm sure are not lame that would make me forget about that............


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

When do I insult you?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> When do I insult you?



alright insult is the wrong word, you call me out on stuff.... which I find insulting


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd pay to have a wrestling match with paulie.....


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > When do I insult you?
> ...


Lol what are you talking about no I don't. I'm a ball buster. You can either hang or you can't


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'd pay to have a wrestling match with paulie.....


I'm strong you'll lose. But really you'll win


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I can hang.  All I have to do is agree to fuck you.  Lightweight


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd pay to have a wrestling match with paulie.....
> ...



I'm stronger than I look.  I fight dirty and know a few trick that don't really require strength..... and I bite


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Is it just me, or does anyone else suspect Paulie and Bonzi are eventually going to hook up?

Get it, girl.


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Headed to the beach tomorrow morning for 2 days of training (which means not working in my office!).


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else suspect Paulie and Bonzi are eventually going to hook up?
> 
> Get it, girl.



there is never a 100% impossibility.. but it's close.. not for lack it curiosity.... he plays a good game, I enjoy it....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

I hate this shit. Even with a woman doc. But..I'm due. Over due.

Anyway..my mood is.......SIGH.


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or does anyone else suspect Paulie and Bonzi are eventually going to hook up?
> ...



He's hot.  You should get him to send you a dick pic.


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I hate this shit. Even with a woman doc. But..I'm due. Over due.
> 
> Anyway..my mood is.......SIGH.



At first, I thought this pic was about getting your spring bikini wax.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...



Oh I know... but, I'm an enterprising women when it comes to men.
I'm afraid I would lose in the end.  And I just would not have that.
Plus, I think I scared him telling him I would bite him...


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Oh I know... but, I'm an enterprising women when it comes to men.
> I'm afraid I would lose in the end.  And I just would not have that.
> Plus, I think I scared him telling him I would bite him...



He'd probably like it if you bit him, he's a freak.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

i see paulie and I'm distracted for 20 minutes... I hate even saying it out loud like he needs more pumping up... fucking bitch


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

If you saw his picture, you'd really be distracted.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

that's what I mean... and he laughs at me... well fuck him, he's not the only hot guy on the planet....


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

The only downside to Paulie, and I have no doubt that he'd give you a few screamers, is that he'd blab all your business on the forum.

No man can ever keep his mouth shut about getting his dick wet.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


>



oh you will pay dearly.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> The only downside to Paulie, and I have no doubt that he'd give you a few screamers, is that he'd blab all your business on the forum.
> 
> No man can ever keep his mouth shut about getting his dick wet.



yeah.. he's a douche.... we all know that.... but he lets it be known, which, ironically, I also find to be a turn on because I'm one fucked up individual!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> The only downside to Paulie, and I have no doubt that he'd give you a few screamers, is that he'd blab all your business on the forum.
> 
> No man can ever keep his mouth shut about getting his dick wet.


I stayed quiet about EZ for 5 years. I didn't even really blab that immediately I had just mentioned once that I hooked up with someone from here in a related conversation and everyone bugged me to tell who it was


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

but there are others I'm fascinated with.  I usually run them off......


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

You blabbed.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > The only downside to Paulie, and I have no doubt that he'd give you a few screamers, is that he'd blab all your business on the forum.
> ...



plus he has "standards" - I don't like have sex under performance pressure


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> You blabbed.


And you really wanted me to


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm getting old though, time is running out.... so, may be time to retire.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > You blabbed.
> ...



do you always do what other people want you to do?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

I mean you already admitted you were a shitty person.
What more needs to be said?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Actually wait a minute I didn't even tell who it was publicly. I told a few privately and one of THEM blabbed. And pillz I think it was YOU now that I think about it!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Maybe it wasn't you i don't remember. I only told about 5 people privately though.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

... and they we have the "pretend" faithful on here.... and closet fags....


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I mean you already admitted you were a shitty person.
> What more needs to be said?


Bonz jeez girl calm down its gonna be ok. Yes, I'm a shitty person. And yes, you like it


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I mean you already admitted you were a shitty person.
> ...



what makes you think I'm excited...?


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> plus he has "standards" - I don't like have sex under performance pressure



I don't think his standards are that high, tbh.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

you keep telling me to calm down - if you think I'm that hyped up you should either be encouraged or nervous


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > You blabbed.
> ...



True, I love secrets.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > plus he has "standards" - I don't like have sex under performance pressure
> ...



well no, not for a "one timer" but for a repeat performance...


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > plus he has "standards" - I don't like have sex under performance pressure
> ...


They're not


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Actually wait a minute I didn't even tell who it was publicly. I told a few privately and one of THEM blabbed. And pillz I think it was YOU now that I think about it!



IT WAS NOT ME.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...



I like flat out truth.  You want someone, tell the world!  Fuck the consequences!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



yeah I know, and it's hard to believe that being said you have only done ONE girl on here....


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Maybe there are more and he's keeping it on the down low.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Nope. Never did it again and that's the truth.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm way too egotistical and full of myself to be one of many.... hot as he is, my narcissism comes first


----------



## G.T. (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Maybe it wasn't you i don't remember. I only told about 5 people privately though.


Some guy who gets his gym shorts at pac sun told me by private message.... but i was ready to take this board gossip to my grave bud. And now. Everyone knows


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it wasn't you i don't remember. I only told about 5 people privately though.
> ...


Lol I totally get my shit from there


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

...you seem real upset about it...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


I know u man. Type of guy who might hop into a basketball game by random chance wearing new balances with orange socks and hugging people like a newb soccer player. But id pick you 1st thinking you were trying to hustle like Billy hustled sydney dean


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

I own


G.T. said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


way off bro. I don't rock orange


----------



## G.T. (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> I own
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> ...


Im only joshin anyhow this bromance is the real fire


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

My basketball skills are ass crack too


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2016)

Paulie said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > The only downside to Paulie, and I have no doubt that he'd give you a few screamers, is that he'd blab all your business on the forum.
> ...


You just blabbed about that recently and then there was the other hook up.  These were more than 5 years ago so you must have talked about it before.

Someone else told me about the other one.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...


Someone gave you false information because I never hooked up with anyone else


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

or


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi is such a fucking tease.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2016)

No, not Pillars.


Paulie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


So you and Lulu is a rumor?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> Bonzi is such a fucking tease.


Hey, she's going for it.  He seems interested.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> Bonzi is such a fucking tease.



It gets old fast... I have to keep moving.... 
So pillars....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi is such a fucking tease.
> ...



You always have to see HOW interested... there are ways to test and tell.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

... so who is EZ (initials are ironic... no?)


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

EZ was a cool chick, and good peeps.  You'll never hear me say anything bad about her.  And if she got some, good for her.  She wasn't married, and I've always thought Paulie was a charmer and a good guy.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ... so who is EZ (initials are ironic... no?)


Well, you should just be careful.  These things get around, at least keep it in pms or something.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> EZ was a cool chick, and good peeps.  You'll never hear me say anything bad about her.  And if she got some, good for her.  She wasn't married, and I've always thought Paulie was a charmer and a good guy.



Yeah, I agree, it pisses me off too cause I don't want to like him.  I'll get used to it.... 
No chance I'm going there, so, I'll miss messing with him.... there are a few cuties here I love to toy with, but, they are too young, too married, whatever....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... so who is EZ (initials are ironic... no?)
> ...



Nah, I'm not fooling around with anyone here.  I have never cheated and have no intention to....
I like to talk a lot - it's fun, it gives people the wrong impression, I do understand that.... but..... if I get weak and fail, you'll hear it from me first.  I'm pretty honest about stuff like that.

I will admit any fault I'm accuse of if it's true.   And will answer just about any question...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I'm always the last to hear about anything and I don't care or judge.  I'm thinking the rumors here could hurt though.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't take much seriously here.
And when I do, it becomes a major drama (mostly my fault, i will admit)

So it's better for me to just talk like a wild freak and not do any PMs etc.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

HELLOOOOOO? Bonzi and Paulie can take it to pm or something but get the fuck outta my Mood thread. Jeez.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyway...BACK ON TOPIC.....

She found cobwebs. I told her to leave them there.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 8, 2016)

come on gracie...both their moods randy...randy as hell


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

Then they can say it in pics. That will be different, lol.


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

I just want to get Pauli and Bonzi to hook up for the entertainment value of it.

what's so wrong with that?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> I just want to get Pauli and Bonzi to hook up for the entertainment value of it.
> 
> what's so wrong with that?


Oh, he would tell, thats for sure.
Meanwhile, he will fuck anything. Even a hole in the pavement.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> I just want to get Pauli and Bonzi to hook up for the entertainment value of it.
> 
> what's so wrong with that?


It might not be pretty when he finds out she really is Mebelle.

J/K


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

I have pauli on ignore, so pics from Bonzi's horny mood might not be pretty either. She leaks.


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

I like them both, I think we should encourage romance in the flame zone.

The humor potential is incredible.  Just look how well Mebelle/Cabbie turned out.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> I like them both, I think we should encourage romance in the flame zone.
> 
> The humor potential is incredible.  Just look how well Mebelle/Cabbie turned out.


Yeah, they're both nice.  There's something just a little pathetic about romance in the FZ though.  It has to be said.  There.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't much care for Pauli, which is obvious. Bonzi is just annoying.

But, it would be something different to express their "mood" in pic form. Although it might be gross. Knotholes, wet spots, etc.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> No, not Pillars.
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> ...


Ha yeah that's a rumor. We're friends but I've never met her


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

pillars said:


> I like them both, I think we should encourage romance in the flame zone.
> 
> The humor potential is incredible.  Just look how well Mebelle/Cabbie turned out.


She's married. 

Oh right that didn't stop mebelle


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

Gracie would put the fucking pope on ignore


----------



## pillars (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't want to see a pictorial of what bonzi and Pauli are feeling.  But if they got together, they could be the couple known as ponzi.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

My thread turned into the Ponzi Wetlands. They can take it somewhere else because I'm really not interested in either one of them.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not quite getting the message from Gracie. I wish she would just stop beating around the bush


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd prefer witnessing a Dante/Manifold romance unfolding


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2016)

drifter said:


> I'd prefer witnessing a Dante/Manifold romance unfolding


I'm getting ready to go to bed, you want to give me nightmares?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

Meanwhile...my current mood is


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

Clarification on my comment about the Ponzi Wetlands...........

Y'all can chitchat all you want. Post pics of your mood..whatever. But this thread is NOT going to turn into yet another Bonzi Wet Vagina Flirt thread. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Clarification on my comment about the Ponzi Wetlands...........
> 
> Y'all can chitchat all you want. Post pics of your mood..whatever. But this thread is NOT going to turn into yet another Bonzi Wet Vagina Flirt thread. Ain't gonna happen.


OK


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 8, 2016)

Right now, my mood is happy, thankful, appreciative, and optimistic about tomorrow.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2016)

my mood.....when the phone rings...'what new hell is this'....

i think that is why i like the night...no one calls....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)

This is the most amazing vid of two animals playing, that I have ever seen. Keep watching til the end!


So now I am all smiles.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2016)

bath time....lol cute video


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)

When the horse laid down to play with the dog with rolling and stuff....my heart melted.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 66456


I heard that saying describing our troops at war and it gave me chills.  They run toward gunfire, never away.  It made me think about what they actually sign up for.  They're brave.

Sorry to get so serious already this morning but I like your meme.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2016)

My week has been so bad it's still Monday...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm just very tired.  Lol.  Tried taking a nap because I have to work tonight.  Can't sleep.  Posting here should help!    Lol.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm just very tired.  Lol.  Tried taking a nap because I have to work tonight.  Can't sleep.  Posting here should help!    Lol.


Just read your old post and sleep will occur...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just very tired.  Lol.  Tried taking a nap because I have to work tonight.  Can't sleep.  Posting here should help!    Lol.
> ...



Which one?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 9, 2016)

There's no such thing as a bad day.................. it's just that some days are better than others.
If you woke up this morning above ground, it's a good day
If you think that you're having a bad day, then you haven't seen those that are really having a bad day.
Even a bad day is better than the alternative
When you think that you can't go on, can't reach the top of the mountain, that's the time to take one more step.
When you feel the weight of the world on your shoulders, and you can't bear it any longer, with faith, you'll soon be standing on top of it.
When you reach the absolute bottom, there's nowhere to go but up.
When you're alone and lost, be still, be quiet, and a thousand voices will direct your path.
Without the scars of life, you'll never be worthy of the spoils afforded the victor.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm just very tired.  Lol.  Tried taking a nap because I have to work tonight.  Can't sleep.  Posting here should help!    Lol.


Yes, some of it will surely put you to sleep. Just keep reading, you'll fine it.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Any..she's already out..So you are back to stripping at night?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



She's already out?  Who is she?  Yeah, stripping pays so well.  Suckers!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


As long as you are not on the B squad...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## Swagger (Mar 9, 2016)

Soaked. Absolutely fucking soaked. The driver's seat in my car is drenched, too. I was half tempted to chuck a bucket of cold water over the missus so she didn't feel left out.

Time for a big helping of red wine. Probably going to polish off the 2009 Burgundy I got for Christmas.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2016)

Swagger said:


> Soaked. Absolutely fucking soaked. The driver's seat in my car is drenched, too. I was half tempted to chuck a bucket of cold water over the missus so she didn't feel left out.
> 
> Time for a big helping of red wine. Probably going to polish off the 2009 Burgundy I got for Christmas.


Oh yeah...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2016)

okay swag....why didnt you roll up the window?


----------



## Impenitent (Mar 9, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> okay swag....why didnt you roll up the window?


He forgot to put the boot over the seats of that old MG-T.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Swagger (Mar 9, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> okay swag....why didnt you roll up the window?



I was on site all day laying bricks. I've got until next Wednesday to finish the last plot before penalties are incurred and I can't afford to move men from Aldershot (my biggest contract), so there was no other option but to jump in with the lads. We were tented in under the scaffold but the rain was pooling on the plastic sheeting above us and fell steadily all day. We should be finished by Friday.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 9, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Soaked. Absolutely fucking soaked. The driver's seat in my car is drenched, too. I was half tempted to chuck a bucket of cold water over the missus so she didn't feel left out.
> ...



Yeah.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2016)

grumpy is sick....gonna be a long night


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 9, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> grumpy is sick....gonna be a long night


OK


----------



## Dhara (Mar 9, 2016)

My mood is happy.  I'm aware of so many blessings.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's Sarah G !!! Hey SourG....you got busted!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 10, 2016)

mood changing from meme to meme lol


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sarah G said:


>


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm feeling good.  I slept all day.  Lol.  Tylenol PM works very well, FYI.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm in a kicking someones ass mood, time to start a thread and proceed I guess...


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm in the mood for chocolate


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 10, 2016)

nice chocolates!


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 10, 2016)

drifter said:


> I'm in the mood for chocolate


.​

*Me Too!*




.​


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the mood for chocolate
> ...



mmm looks good!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2016)

Almost bedtime for me.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Almost bedtime for me.


Feel free to go, moron.


----------



## pillars (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


>


Hold on Here I come....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 10, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


>


Need an umbrella?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



She does, find a nice one


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 10, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Too late.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 10, 2016)

drifter said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2016)

Arrggghhh.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Almost bedtime for me.
> ...


Why are you always picking on Sarah G., it bores me and I suspect everyone else...

Granted, I could be wrong...


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Why are you always picking on Sarah G., *it bores me *and I suspect everyone else...
> 
> Granted, I could be wrong...


Where?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



 Put on your glasses tootsie ...

 ... Like Mom used to say, no matter how good looking you think you are, there's always someone better looking.. damn it...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you always picking on Sarah G., *it bores me *and I suspect everyone else...
> ...


 Only you would ask ..  Where?

Think about that...


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Only you would ask .. Where?
> 
> Think about that...


Lighten up Lumps... it is just a fucking message board... Why so serious?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Lies!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Only you would ask .. Where?
> ...



You're the emotional wreck, I'm the happy one who could care less...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Embrace them as your own...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


He is very boring and he's looking for my attention.  Thanks for being nice, Lumpy.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> You're the emotional wreck, I'm the happy one who could care less...


Lumpster, thank you for the diagnosis... now, I don't have to go to a psychiatrist.. can you send me a prescription too while you are at it? "Emotional wreck" I like that. It is very precise in describing the underlying issue...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm feeling tired and stuff...


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> He is very boring and he's looking for my attention. Thanks for being nice, Lumpy.


Wow... it is so nice... a real tearjerker....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Are you trying to say that I'm NOT sexy?  Puhleese.  We both know who is lying in this instance and it ain't moi!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Mar 11, 2016)

My mood when dealing with other drivers:


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Too much Gollum and not enough Smeagol  but either way icky complex.. I've heard of it...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

mdk said:


> My mood when dealing with other drivers:
> 
> View attachment 66814




This Guy just Retired... I think Trump is the replacement


----------



## mdk (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > My mood when dealing with other drivers:
> ...



I'll tell you what, these SC drivers are super aggressive. Almost to NC! Woot!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

mdk said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



You are driving and posting at the same time?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2016)

mdk said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Where you going now?


----------



## mdk (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I am always the passenger/entertainment/navigator on these long trips.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > You're the emotional wreck, I'm the happy one who could care less...
> ...



Get a second opinion though.. I recommend the  Ravi, Valerie, Pillars and Jillian, their motto is, "we'll kick your ass and you'll like it, or else".


----------



## mdk (Mar 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Charlotte. ETA to Casa de Homo: 6 hours 24 minutes. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Have a good time!    Are you going away for the weekend?


----------



## mdk (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Thanks. We're on our way back from a week at Hilton Head. The weather was splendid the whole time. I even got a bit of sun.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If you feel sexy enjoy it... it doesn't matter what I think, I was just messin with you for fun..sheesh..


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Nice.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Awesome!    The weather hasn't been too bad here either.  It's been near 60 degrees, and the other day we actually got close to 70!  Come on summer!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Nah, they don't pay any attention to him either.


----------



## mdk (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When we left there was snow on the ground. My sister tells that the weather in our region was lovely as well. I am hoping to get home see some of spring flowers starting to breach the soil. I redid my beds last fall and planted about 80 bulbs so I most excited to see the effects of my hard work.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Well, Good Morning Lady Sarah, I just realized how early it is..

I think I'll cook my Darlin some breakfast, catch you later...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Have a good day,


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Get a second opinion though.. I recommend the Ravi, Valerie, Pillars and Jillian, their motto is, "we'll kick your ass and you'll like it, or else".


They sure kick your ass on a regular base, don't they?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Capstone (Mar 11, 2016)

^^Anger reminds me of constipation, especially around the eyes.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2016)

pouring here. heading east. huge storm. get ready.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 11, 2016)

AngelsNDemons member her?


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons member her?  View attachment 66848


Yesss....♥


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2016)

and






and






while in that window, reading. until....................................


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > My mood when dealing with other drivers:
> ...


About damn time, too (the dude retiring).


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons member her?  View attachment 66848
> ...


I can't wait to see the one you had tatted all finished ...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 11, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


march 24th!!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 11, 2016)

my current mood, seriously, after reading some of the 'meltdown' replies in the political section:


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Get a second opinion though.. I recommend the Ravi, Valerie, Pillars and Jillian, their motto is, "we'll kick your ass and you'll like it, or else".
> ...



Well, they certainly have from time to time but not so much anymore, oh well....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2016)

Had a small nap. Woke up briefly with throbs so popped half another pill. Fell back to sleep for a little bit.

 My mood right now is


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2016)

This one fits better.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 11, 2016)

.​




​.​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2016)

Bone density scan in the morning.  Rather be home having a second cuppa coffee.


----------



## mdk (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Vicodin.  Last time I had it was for a sciatic nerve issue which went away after stretches for about 6 months.  That stuff didn't make me high but it did take the pain completely away.

I took it about every 3 or 4 nights.  Good stuff.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2016)

mdk said:


>


Welcome back, MDK.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2016)

My mood is hopeful

Hopeful for America

Hopeful that Trump will be President

My mood is HOPE


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bone density scan in the morning.  Rather be home having a second cuppa coffee.


Thats what it looks like? Let me know what they do cuz mine is on the 16th.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > and
> ...


No pain all day. But I took another one about half an hour ago, then I will take half of one just before going to bed.

This was another really bad flareup but it is slowly mellowing out now, thank God.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Meanwhile...after reading Twitter...my mood was






Now..its more of a:


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bone density scan in the morning.  Rather be home having a second cuppa coffee.
> ...


I've had one before.  That arm over the top just scans your whole body.  It's very easy and quick.  My bones were fine last year so hoping all is still fine.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

Do you have to unclothe or can you lay there with them all on? I hate wearing those damn robe thingies.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2016)

I hope your results are good, when you get the report.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Do you have to unclothe or can you lay there with them all on? I hate wearing those damn robe thingies.


Clothes on.  Some of the tests and scans are annoying but this one is so easy.  I also have to get a mammogram and echo.  Neither of them are all that bad either.  

I hate the ones where a machine comes close to your face or makes you feel claustrophobic.  I get Xanax for those but I don't get those every year.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 12, 2016)

I actually had two beers, for me, that means drunk...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Paulie (Mar 12, 2016)

Bones and drifter are making me wanna get some weed


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2016)

drifter said:


>


It's so pretty and I'm not even high.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bones and drifter are making me wanna get some weed



Come hang with us Friend.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2016)

drifter said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Bones and drifter are making me wanna get some weed
> ...


You're incorrigible.


----------



## April (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 13, 2016)

I am in a Sunday go to Church and talk politics Mood


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 13, 2016)

Waiting for it...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Waiting for it...


Got my first cup a few minutes ago.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for it...
> ...


Fatso needs go get up her ass and make some. Nobody is going to make it and bring it to her.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 13, 2016)

why does defcon keep calling you fat Sarah???


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I have a Keurig. I can make a cup in less than 30 seconds. I make mine and my wife's, it's easy.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> why does defcon keep calling you fat Sarah???


I don't know. Ask him.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 13, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > why does defcon keep calling you fat Sarah???
> ...



are you Sarah???  No, I didn't think so!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> why does defcon keep calling you fat Sarah???


He's looking for my attention.  I am slim and actually pretty good looking.  Not like I used to be but who is?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 13, 2016)

Oops got caught in the


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 13, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > why does defcon keep calling you fat Sarah???
> ...



I figured you were, when JR used to be on top of you all the time (not literally, gross...)


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 13, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > why does defcon keep calling you fat Sarah???
> ...



he does that to ChrisL - he's mean to her to get her attention... not sure why some women get the "white knight" routine and others get the "insult routine" (I know Sonny, I have to ask defcon... )


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If I was there I'd bring it to her


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> why does defcon keep calling you fat Sarah???


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Yeah, ask him.  I don't care enough to speculate.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> *are you Sarah???* No, I didn't think so!


Fuck yeah she is... She had her fat hand as her avi....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2016)

drifter said:


> If I was there I'd bring it to her


Awww....that's so nice!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 13, 2016)

well she is not going to carry on with you I'm afraid.  she'll just keep calling you Dudcon.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> well she is not going to carry on with you I'm afraid.  *she'll just keep calling you Dudcon*.


That's how the whole thing started. I am minding my own business and out of no-fucking-where she comes with it (I thought it was funny) I did not even talk to her. So... the saga continues....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 13, 2016)

kinda like Sonny and Bones.... I need to find a nemesis (don't even say it out loud!)


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 13, 2016)

I have to go soon.....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> kinda like Sonny and Bones.... I need to find a nemesis (don't even say it out loud!)


I'll leave that one alone......


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 13, 2016)

... I mean a FUN nemesis!  not a REAL one!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have to go soon.....


Don't be late!  
Have a great day!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 13, 2016)

New puppy we got last night. It was an adoption. Never did one before. The process was so comprehensive I felt like I was adopting a child


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 13, 2016)

Paulie said:


> View attachment 67123
> 
> New puppy we got last night. It was an adoption. Never did one before. The process was so comprehensive I felt like I was adopting a child


Cute.  Did she poop on that carpet yet?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2016)

Paulie said:


> *New puppy we got last night*. It was an adoption. *Never did one before.* The process was so comprehensive I felt like I was adopting a child


OK...maybe it is TMI....
Also, a blurrier picture would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## pillars (Mar 13, 2016)

How I feel every Sunday since I stopped believing in Christianity:  relieved that I don't have to go to church.


----------



## pillars (Mar 13, 2016)

Paulie said:


> [New puppy we got last night. It was an adoption. Never did one before. The process was so comprehensive I felt like I was adopting a child



She is adorable!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 13, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 67123
> ...


Ha yeah last night. She's already made herself at home now. She only wants my other dog's toys. He's being so good about it but I know it's killing him lol


----------



## pillars (Mar 13, 2016)

I think our almost 10 year old dog looks back longingly to the days before our puppy, when she ruled the roost and nobody ever messed with her, except maybe an occasional cat.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 13, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


  That's her inaugural poop.  She looks like a good doggie.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 13, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > *New puppy we got last night*. It was an adoption. *Never did one before.* The process was so comprehensive I felt like I was adopting a child
> ...


First of all, very weird attempt at humor. Second, I have iPhone 6 and it still takes shitty pictures. Maybe I'm doing something wrong idk. I have zero knowledge of photography


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2016)

Paulie said:


> First of all, very weird attempt at humor. Second, I have iPhone 6 and it still takes shitty pictures. Maybe I'm doing something wrong idk. I have zero knowledge of photography


Lighten up....


----------



## Paulie (Mar 13, 2016)

pillars said:


> I think our almost 10 year old dog looks back longingly to the days before our puppy, when she ruled the roost and nobody ever messed with her, except maybe an occasional cat.


I'm hoping they become best friends because he used to have a girl dog in his life until she died. But in that situation he was the new kid. He's being really good about it so far though. But he's definitely worried about his status now because he's just being super extra friendly and begging for attention


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Mar 13, 2016)

Dog is under the bed hiding because thunder storms.  Poor baby.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2016)

pillars said:


> Dog is under the bed hiding because thunder storms.  Poor baby.


Crawl under there with him to make him feel safe.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 14, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 67237


Precious


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 67237


She's so pretty.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bone density scan in the morning.  Rather be home having a second cuppa coffee.


Dexa scan:  Normal.  Take calcium and vitamin D going forward.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2016)

great news sarah....we can use all the good news we can get....

i am pissed...i did this order on ruffle butts for da baby and did it with paypal....well apparently they arent really set up for paypal....so the order is lost?  wtf?  fuck em...back to zulily


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2016)

Ruffle butts are so cute.    Hope you find some.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2016)

ahh damn it.....they are cute and bestest baby would look cute but i am not gonna pay this damn game with them.....fired off a hot comment on facebook....man facebook is the bomb for bitching at companies...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2016)

mama bear cant look at zulily till this afternoon lol....we are both  not suppose to look at zulily...sillie spouses....dont be louses


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2016)

got a cute as shit ladybug rain coat and matching boots......this shit is not cheap even on zulily


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 14, 2016)

strollingbones  superman vs. Batman


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 14, 2016)

wow


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 14, 2016)

Nam Miojo Renge Kyo and Happy Birthday Albert Einstein enjoy a piece of birthday  pi...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2016)

^^ Pretty..


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 14, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## G.T. (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2016)

I rented the room today. He paid the deposit, and next months rent. He moves in April 1st. Month to month agreement by both parties. Whew and Yay!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I rented the room today. He paid the deposit, and next months rent. He moves in April 1st. Month to month agreement by both parties. Whew and Yay!


Congrats.  Load off your mind, huh?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I rented the room today. He paid the deposit, and next months rent. He moves in April 1st. Month to month agreement by both parties. Whew and Yay!
> ...


Very much! Now I can sock away as much as possible until the dreaded day..whenever that will be. And new roomie is aware of the wonkiness of the owner, so the month to month was fine with him. 

Yard sale this weekend. Selling all my treasures and just hanging on to the basics. Then my mood will be


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

@430am the bigger voice


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 15, 2016)

save me from men.....grumpy's eye is acting up....apparently it bothered him all day yesterday...did he mention it...no he did not....so he gets home and is in pain with the eye...i cannot find anything in it....so i google...says refresh pm may help...i call around and find it and venture out in the dark and rain....leaving a note...now this am...he wants to just show up at the eye doctors office...the one that was open till 6 last night....the one that i could have called yesterday ....but nooooooo
so that is my mood right now....he is in so much pain....his eye is just pouring tears...and its his right eye....if thy right eye offends thee....okay that is not the verse to look to today lol...why do men do this....hide being sick or feeling bad..does he really think i wont notice....so off we go with no appointment to be worked in....i hope....i am not even dressed yet


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 15, 2016)

o course we cant leave till we do morning chores..lol i guess that would go faster if i helped


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 15, 2016)

.​



​
.​


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 15, 2016)

Answers to the name "Skippy"


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Shoot me in the face. Just got my Ga. Itinerary ---- photos? Tsk tsk the easy part. They want me to do a 2minute Video Interview to show at our big convention in New Orleans. Just killmenow


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> *Shoot me in the face.* Just got my Ga. Itinerary ---- photos? Tsk tsk the easy part. They want me to do a 2minute Video Interview to show at our big convention in New Orleans. Just killmenow


Uh....try Aaron maybe he is available...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > *Shoot me in the face.* Just got my Ga. Itinerary ---- photos? Tsk tsk the easy part. They want me to do a 2minute Video Interview to show at our big convention in New Orleans. Just killmenow
> ...


hes bad aim


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Shoot me in the face. Just got my Ga. Itinerary ---- photos? Tsk tsk the easy part. They want me to do a 2minute Video Interview to show at our big convention in New Orleans. Just killmenow


You can do it.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

He's fine - he's just showing off as usual.....


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> He's fine - he's just showing off as usual.....


naw Bon.....this shit gives me wicked anxiety. The email began, "1st, id like to thank you for agreeing to participate." NOOOooooo I agreed to do a mugshot not a 2 minute interview. Eh. Least she gave me the questions.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > He's fine - he's just showing off as usual.....
> ...


So, that's what you call getting the face shot..... OK....got it!


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


youre what the flower said to the mushroom


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > He's fine - he's just showing off as usual.....
> ...



please you do a podcast all the time.. you really sound nervous in those... NOT!


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


But I am. Im not comfortable doing those at all, youve been tricked. Ask my buddy who does them with me. He knows, we talk b4 we record them. And you dont see that many of them for that reason.... I am comfortable in front of any number of warm bodies face to face, and comfortable with my craft on a microphone......but for on the spot shooting or a podcast im pretty shy.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi is really giving it her all trying to bring back the not! thing


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



you know yourself better than I do.  I find it difficult to believe... but iffin you say so


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi is really giving it her all trying to bring back the not! thing



bring it back?  hmmm do I strike you as someone that is "trendy" - no, I say what I want, don't care if it's "in" or "out".... FAIL!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi is really giving it her all trying to bring back the not! thing
> ...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


i had a panic attack b4 the busiest show we had and i went on anyhow cuz i promised. It wasnt really related but the added pressure didnt help it. It was my 1st panic attack in like 7 years or something too. Im off meds since ive been exercising tho


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I would sweat bullets and choke...then puke, then perform..


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi is really giving it her all trying to bring back the not! thing



...


G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You'll be fine.  Just look at your "Batman" pic - if that doesn't give you confidence, nothing will.... I wish you would take that pic down!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi is really giving it her all trying to bring back the not! thing
> ...


Jeez girl relax


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


...happens all the time ...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



you wouldn't want that would you?

put up yer dukes!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi is really giving it her all trying to bring back the not! thing
> ...



I'm not kidding I have to avoid looking at it - takes my breath away....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



yeah? how much do you charge?  do you play dress up?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Depends what kind of dress it is..


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

It's more interesting to me lately that people can think they're properly extrapolating someone's personality off of whats posted on a message board though. There's so many layers of a person youll never get in this kind of thing.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



it would be better to figure out if I saw you - but I see you in a pretty yellow sun dress.....


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> It's more interesting to me lately that people can think they're properly extrapolating someone's personality off of whats posted on a message board though. There's so many layers of a person youll never get in this kind of thing.


You kind of can with me though. This is literally exactly how I am. I'm an offensive asshole. I do extended door holds for people though. And if someone holds one for me I give the little half a jog to appear like I care enough to shorten their hold time


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > It's more interesting to me lately that people can think they're properly extrapolating someone's personality off of whats posted on a message board though. There's so many layers of a person youll never get in this kind of thing.
> ...


Guess it all varies but what I really mean is that youll have all kinds of layers to how you roll unseen through posts and shit. Its literally not even possible...and then theres the aspect where you can read into a post 15 different ways whereas if they SAID it to you, it can be the exact OPPOSITE of what you think. 

Ive met ppl through music that I knew for over ten years on the net and they were upside down world from what I thought, it was wild.


----------



## mdk (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

If you are like paulie, and just lay it all out there.... you are what you are
you feel what you feel.....

if I were to be with paulie, it is no secret, it would be 100% sexual and just a piece of meat.  No deeper meaning or complexity.

We all have a bottom line core.  You just have to face it.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

mdk said:


>



still?????? are you taking any meds?????


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> If you are like paulie, and just lay it all out there.... you are what you are
> you feel what you feel.....
> 
> if I were to be with paulie, it is no secret, it would be 100% sexual and just a piece of meat.  No deeper meaning or complexity.
> ...


i think what youre always alluding to by "face it" is....."say it to everyone on the internet."       & I mean, I think I share enough to not have you always jabbing me like you do about hiding something. Im not gunna tell this board my whole life. Fuck that. Plus, they aint ready.


----------



## mdk (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Other than an expectorant, I am not one to take much medication. It has been a long time since I was ill so they tend to drag on.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Yeah I get ya. In reality there's definitely a lot more to me than meets the eye here. I'm actually a pretty good person for the most part. I have my bad parts though just like the rest of us. In person most people bore the living shit out of me, and with my ADD added in to that I tend to spend minimal time being social with people as possible. I usually find myself drifting off during conversations with most people by about 2 or 3 minutes into them so I just try to avoid even having them. It's amazing to me that I'm able to run a business that requires me to frequently be friendly and social. But my customers don't necessarily bore me since they almost all have very deep pockets lol


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > If you are like paulie, and just lay it all out there.... you are what you are
> ...



I'm not jabbing at you.  I'm challenging you.  You can blow me off like you normally do.  I don't think you should post personal stuff if YOU are not ready to do it.  You can't judge for others whether THEY are ready for it or not.... that's a bit presumptuous... since I'm not allowed to do certain things this is as much as I can say anyway... so I'm handcuffed


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



situational ADD

that means, if it matters to you, you can pay attention...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



fever?


----------



## mdk (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Head and chest cold.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


That's very true. There's just so fucking little that matters to me that's the problem


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Why do you always do that thing where you pretend im hiding something and youre handcuffed from saying it cuz of board rules or some shot? Stop that, its corny. I dont know that I hide a god damn thing but not revealing my whole entire self, which mind ya isnt even possible.....is not the same as hiding it. Its you who presumes i owe it to anybody to say anything. At all. Ever.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 15, 2016)

mdk said:


>



You need a little hair of the dog that bit ya ... 

.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I think she means not allowed by her husband. maybe I'm wrong though


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2016)

Weird how USMB attention whores are shy in RL.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


we've been at this, its some game or somethin i dunno


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Weird how USMB attention whores are shy in RL.


shuddup slut.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Weird how USMB attention whores are shy in RL.


Why would that be weird? Shy people typically are lacking attention and this would be the perfect way to receive it. Makes sense to me


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



you're your own God.  welcome to the human race.  at least you are self aware enough to recognize it and confident enough to admit it


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



holding that hostage..... response?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I think she has a vitamin D deficiency if you know what I mean


----------



## pillars (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

camera shy=/=shy but anyway


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You are twisting my words, I never said you owed anyone anything.
I am only handcuffed by promises I have made.... if it meant that much to me to say something, rules or not, I would say it


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Weird how USMB attention whores are shy in RL.


What is RL?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I actually worry about it sometimes. There's really very little that intrigues me and I feel like that's not normal. I'm not really sure what I enjoy about life anymore these days other than traveling and seeing new shit. I'm working towards a goal that will allow me to do that more frequently but in the meantime my life is mostly a bunch of sacrifices that I've required of myself to be able to get there. I'm close though


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



no, promises I have made ... not to my husband ... that's as far as I can go ... back to statement 1


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


why dont u shoot me a pm as to what the fuck youre trying to say then


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Weird how USMB attention whores are shy in RL.
> ...



Pretty much everything you do away from the computer Sonny.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Tour with G.T.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> why dont u shoot me a pm as to what the fuck youre trying to say then



Think spider and fly...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I see. Thanks. I was guessing that it meant "real life" ( RL ).


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

I did get a new puppy though and she kinda stole my heart I'm not gonna lie lol


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

... I hope you are smart enough to keep it up ... or ready for the repercussions.....


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ... I hope you are smart enough to keep it up ... or ready for the repercussions.....


Is that to me?


----------



## pillars (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> I actually worry about it sometimes. There's really very little that intrigues me and I feel like that's not normal. I'm not really sure what I enjoy about life anymore these days other than traveling and seeing new shit. I'm working towards a goal that will allow me to do that more frequently but in the meantime my life is mostly a bunch of sacrifices that I've required of myself to be able to get there. I'm close though



My husband is like that.  I am always passionate about shit and moving from one great cause to another, and he sits back and watches me.  I think he cares about 20% as much as I do about stuff.  I think I'm just more emotional than he is, he's more intellectual.

But, we need to work on finding him stuff to do.  Actually, he needs to work on that, but that's easier said than done with a really introverted guy.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anyone know how to obtain a fucking gag order? I need one to effectively shut down Bonzi 's fucking flirting....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

Paulie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... I hope you are smart enough to keep it up ... or ready for the repercussions.....
> ...



yep


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Does anyone know how to obtain a fucking gag order? I need one to effectively shut down Bonzi 's fucking flirting....



you are the only one that loves me Defcon.
I'm all yours


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Does anyone know how to obtain a fucking gag order? I need one to effectively shut down Bonzi 's fucking flirting....



you've got nothing to be jealous about......


----------



## Paulie (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


About the puppy? I already have a dog it's not a huge life change or anything. It was better than having another child. I want zero more kids


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> you've got nothing to be jealous about......


It sure doesn't fucking look like from this angle I am looking at it.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> It sure doesn't fucking look like from this angle I am looking at it.



Get on your knees ... Might be clearer that way ... 

.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Hes already on them


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 15, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Hes already on them


Oh.. fuck you too G.T. Where is the fucking male solidarity?


----------



## pillars (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Hes already on them
> ...



You forfeited your man card when you became digitally pussy whipped.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


>


What's wrong with you people? No solidarity. It looks like a dog eating dog world... Fuck... I wanted t get away from that...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Hes already on them
> ...


im solid with myself and every other ass hole is just a wild card


----------



## Dhara (Mar 15, 2016)

For SL:


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > you've got nothing to be jealous about......
> ...



I flirt with everyone all the time.  This is no different...


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 15, 2016)

pillars said:


> You forfeited your man card when you became digitally pussy whipped.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

there's a difference between flaming and just being vicious for no reason at all
you need to be able to handle it, no doubt, but some flaming is "frivolous" and some, not so much ... esp. for the thin skinned.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > You forfeited your man card when you became digitally pussy whipped.



oh stop that.  You are not DPW - you have everyone fooled!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I flirt with everyone all the time. This is no different...


Oh yeah???? Then I am just going to man up and say "fuck it!" Where is ChrisL...lemme see what I can do....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

some people are DPW for real though, they just don't talk about it on the FZ or USMB cause they aren't man enough.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

can't take the hits.... get in a rage and cry foul... babies!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I flirt with everyone all the time. This is no different...
> ...



yeah well good luck with that Creeper


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

look at Dhara checkin' me out


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> look at Dhara checkin' me out


A little female action. That's OK.... No prob there....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

guess she is shy...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2016)

...or she just got smarter...

...almost like she had a coach...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...



I'll leave out a saucer of milk...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ...or she just got smarter...
> 
> ...almost like she had a coach...



was it you? beware!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 15, 2016)

Not saying I did a thing.  Looks like a better mousetrap is all


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

**Never apologize for where you get your drive, and fuck what people say to spite you**


*

 *


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2016)

Hah. Wow, coward.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

HumpDay. Rose, Grinded.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

save me from men....lol.....grumpy and i went to the eye doctor at 8 am yesterday ..they worked him in.....nothing in his eye but the cornea showed trauma....he got eye drops that are a thick kind...which for some reason he cannot do himself....yes ladies and gentleman ...we were seen at the walmart in spruce pine parking lot with grumpy laid back in the passengers seat and me putting this shit in his eye...thankfu ly its just twice a day...he hurt his eye about a year ago and they think it may be the layers of the eye have separated (?) ....he needs to be seen as soon as it begins....odd concept there dude....not after it begins to heal...taking care of a man makes me look forward to taking care of the toddler .....


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


>



amen sister!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 16, 2016)

I am in the mood for hot chocolate and secondary  pivot move  to the "Miracle" side of  things ...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 67651


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 67651


Very sad........... sad indeed........... wow ...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 67651
> ...


 which one mr clark : /


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

left ...darker one


----------



## Judicial review (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm incredibly gassy.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


BLUE


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 16, 2016)

Judicial review said:


> I'm incredibly gassy.



As long as we're not in the same vicinity, who cares.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

Judicial review said:


> I'm incredibly gassy.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


And day 2 for my white shirt....(dont mind the J. Garcia, Bones was stoned when she bought that for me). I always lean black but that navy blue one is tickling me. 


Also please come iron for me


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

just a tie and white shirt...go with far right one....no the 2nd from right...the one with the blue swirl.....


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> just a tie and white shirt...go with far right one


I call that one the Earl Dinklemeyer.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

lol no the one with the swirl i had to edit.....no vest?


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

every damn time i look at the pic i see another tie... lol....


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Well, the blue looks nice. I'm sure that you'll look great tomorrow. Besides, you don't get any points for what you wear. As long as you're neat, clean, and wear a smile, you score very high. Also, your personality and the way you present yourself offset what you wear. Your friendly personality, your humor, and your professionalism will carry the day regardless of colors you wear.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


The picture didn't come through for me. It was blank.

First one did, second one didn't.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> just a tie and white shirt...go with far right one....no the 2nd from right...the one with the blue swirl.....


blue swirl is the jerry garcia you crazy pot head. Lol you went right for it. Ill bring my Vest Nana but Im not guaranteed to wear it.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I see the picture now. For tomorrow, the GREEN, whatelse on St. Patty Day? Also, the one on the far left ( blue/black/cream checkered ) is very nice.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Thanks Sonny. Some would disagree. But theyve not actually sat and spoken with me. : )


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > just a tie and white shirt...go with far right one....no the 2nd from right...the one with the blue swirl.....
> ...


A vest would be over-doing it a bit. Don't wear the vest. A simple suit and a nice tie does the trick in most settings. You want to look nice, but you don't want to over-do it.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


i wasnt gunna....now Nanas got me all flucked upp....they said "business to business casual," implying a range for others but i have to look sharpest.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Well, you have the personality to impress anyone. Your cloths are just an accent to what's already there. Smile and have fun. Just be yourself and everyone will love you and be glad you came.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


quick question......evening weather for bar hopping are yall still into jeans, or is it shorts now.......says like 74degrees for day........


----------



## Dhara (Mar 16, 2016)

Happy Day----

So grateful for all my blessings...

May all beings benefit.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I understand. Without requesting dress for formal settings, a vest is not necessarily required. If it's only a face-to-face business meeting, a suit with a nice tie is the norm. Remember, you wont be graded on whether you wear a vest or not. Your personality, friendliness, and professionalism is what scores the points. Greet everyone with a smile and firm handshake, then let your friendly personality take over from there. If you're comfortable, and make others feel comfortable in your company, you've hit the mark.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


The temps fall quite a bit after the sun goes down. I wouldn't wear shorts. Wear jeans and long sleeves, and you might want to take a light jacket for the late hours.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Its a coffee balance for me. Lil caffeine and my jokes and demeanor put everyone comfy and wanna play. Too much caffeine and when that camera comes on for my interview i might talk like that little mexican puppy dogg frm taco bell


----------



## G.T. (Mar 16, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


i have JUST the thing 4secksi


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


KEY WORD ------- Moderation


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

gt is it always better to be overdressed than underdressed....simple as that...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 17, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> gt is it always better to be overdressed than underdressed....simple as that...


you wearing & smoking green today misses? Im down in the gym with green on not even on purpose like a Leprachaun told me


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

no green.....normal attire...jeans/long sleeve shirt under short sleeved shirt.....its toddler day....lol....


----------



## G.T. (Mar 17, 2016)

Get your green game up. & Hair of the Dog. 


Superman w0n Batman Hamper.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

and a fuck you right back .....lol...i see that middle finger


----------



## G.T. (Mar 17, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> and a fuck you right back .....lol...i see that middle finger


that was a reflex cuz the yearbook photo person i keep employed in my gym chose the "lazers & cartooning" effect and it cost $2.99 more


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

i got to git to the toddler.....and its cold again here....i really wanted a warm day to play outside...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

worse part.....i have to wear a bra to the damned park ....i hate that.....you got all these fancy pants moms .....and me lol....i take a bra in my bag...last week ...toddler took it out and put in on her head...then i realize later....its hooked around her foot and she is dragging my purple bra across the floor....lol...way tmi


----------



## G.T. (Mar 17, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> worse part.....i have to wear a bra to the damned park ....i hate that.....you got all these fancy pants moms .....and me lol....i take a bra in my bag...last week ...toddler took it out and put in on her head...then i realize later....its hooked around her foot and she is dragging my purple bra across the floor....lol...way tmi


you usually just let them swing-attack ya all day, Bones? Ahh, youre such a Mountain Lady. Id love to smoke with ya sometime and have a panic attack.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2016)

I think that's what happened to me when I smoked pot.  Panic attacks.  I just stopped everything including drinking after awhile.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 17, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> I think that's what happened to me when I smoked pot.  Panic attacks.  I just stopped everything including drinking after awhile.


my was self induced though. I smoked a whole blunt of an unknown purple furry playing halo 3 and drinking a large turbo ice from dunkin donuts....1st 15mins i was a boss....after that? Hah


----------



## G.T. (Mar 17, 2016)

The TSA has stepped their game up. Any Talibanese run through the airport they now drop iron spikes onto their person.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 17, 2016)

My mood is quiet, relaxed and happy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 17, 2016)

Mood's like.....restless leg and butterflies. Feel like a lone new kid at a school or something.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 17, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Mood's like.....restless leg and butterflies. Feel like a lone new kid at a school or something. View attachment 67763



You'll do great, and leave 'em reeling.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

my mood...i opened by verizon bill and have a 160 bones early termination fee....from son terminating his contract


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

so i am on the fucking phone waiting for upper management when grumpy starts bitching at me....he is now waiting on upper management.....


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

verizon is saying his contract is was not up till march 10......and he cancelled on feb 19.....no one mention this fee in the numerous calls i made to verizon.....o fuck that....i told them flat out i will not pay this bullshit....now lets see how grumpy does...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2016)

That happened to me too.  Next, you're not going to want another contract because of that fee and they charge more for no contract phone service.

They really get you.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

well now i am just pissed at them all.....verizon.....son....grumpy.....i refuse to do all the bitching for something i could care less about...cell phones not the 160 bones....i dont do the fucking upgrades etc and so forth......i get a phone when the one i have is so outdated they refuse to service it ....i miss flip phones....i could dial on speed dial with one mother fucking button......minimal of 4 on this damn phone...okay i have to chill .....chilling...mother fuckers..chilling.....


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

and it just keeps getting worse....seems i left part of my charger at bestest babys house....grumpy is all pissy ...how hard is it to remember blah blah blah....then he annouces its time for his eye drops....fucking baby....him not bestest baby....apparently bestest baby nows nods when i ask her if she is sleepy and then fusses when i put her down for her nap....we had a great day....her aunt gave her this little playhouse...has a real door bell and a fake shutter....i would say...lets go in the house ...she would go in the play house and shut the shutters...if she cant see me...lol....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 17, 2016)

seems like people around here have been cranky too. But now that appts are getting set up & things are moving foreward....we're settling down a bit.

I am so glad we didn't get into contract phones with any company. I made the family go with Tracfone because of cost. Right now we're just buying cards as needed. But they do have a monthly plan too. We had that before and it wasn't too bad. For the four of us, it cost around $50-$60 per month and would get 100 minutes each, except hubby got twice that because of being primary phone. They do have other plan options too, if you are interested just check out their website Prepaid Phones | No Contract Plans | TracFone Wireless  It is kind of a pain in the rump that your minutes are limited, but you can cancel at any time or add more minutes or upgrades. Another pain is when you call them about an issue, well......communication can be a problem


----------



## Dhara (Mar 17, 2016)

Open, clear and very happy.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 17, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> and it just keeps getting worse....seems i left part of my charger at bestest babys house....grumpy is all pissy ...how hard is it to remember blah blah blah....then he annouces its time for his eye drops....fucking baby....him not bestest baby....apparently bestest baby nows nods when i ask her if she is sleepy and then fusses when i put her down for her nap....we had a great day....her aunt gave her this little playhouse...has a real door bell and a fake shutter....i would say...lets go in the house ...she would go in the play house and shut the shutters...if she cant see me...lol....


I dumped Verizon about a year ago. I'm on T-Maybe now. The service definitely leaves something to be desired but I'm not getting fucked in my ass anymore


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2016)

well they told grumpy there was no one in retention to talk to him and they would call back in 45 minutes....over 2 hours ago....i am gonna let him handle this shit and now he needs to go back to eye doctor first thing tomorrow.....


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2016)

Mood is quiet here.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2016)

Earlier today cuz I made 570 bucks on my yard sale and still have over half of it left for tomorrows sale....

After trying to catch up on stuff I have missed.............................................. and


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 19, 2016)

quiet here...i am the only person up.....but its is time to get this house rocking...grumpy needs to get up..dogs need to be feed...i need meds.....so let the day begin....


----------



## Alex. (Mar 19, 2016)

Relief! Made a life changing decision and am looking forward to what comes next.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Relief! Made a life changing decision and am looking forward to what comes next.


Give it to us in general terms.  Sounds interesting.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 19, 2016)

Just covered the starter plants from frost..Now is the time for breakfast...Bonged weed..


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2016)

Im feeling quiet again this morning.  Not sure why.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Just covered the starter plants from frost..Now is the time for breakfast...Bonged weed..


  You are such a weirdo..


----------



## Alex. (Mar 19, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Relief! Made a life changing decision and am looking forward to what comes next.
> ...


Made a decision  about a relationship. It was difficult but now that it is done I feel a sense of equanimity, emotional balance and curiously enough a feeling of positive personal empowerment.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 19, 2016)

Mood: Get the fuck up. & Fanta. Look good feel better.


Aint no stoppin till the 12th round, fuck you.


----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 19, 2016)

Just google 'messy kitchens'. A great motivator for not putting things off! 

I can only stand for a limited time without experiencing pain, but I'd be on my hands and knees before letting my house get this bad. It
has to be hell, living that way.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 19, 2016)

Needed some beach time so I had a little fun there....








Then I had a yen so I had a ton of this:








Now I feel like a new man


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Needed some beach time so I had a little fun there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got that for a yen? That's a great bargain!


----------



## Alex. (Mar 19, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Needed some beach time so I had a little fun there....
> ...


Depends on the exchange rate.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm exhausted. Helped my son move into his new home. It is nicer than the  first three homes I owned....and he is still 27. 

And yes......you are right if you think that I am beaming with pride. But...there is more. 

Just now....as he drove me home...he told me that he was named as his department's newest Field Training Officer AND he has been asked to put in for a detective position that opens up in May. 

Yes....that's right. My son might make fucking detective this year. 

That is all.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm exhausted. Helped my son move into his new home. It is nicer than the  first three homes I owned....and he is still 27.
> 
> And yes......you are right if you think that I am beaming with pride. But...there is more.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.  It's always good to see your kids do well.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm exhausted. Helped my son move into his new home. It is nicer than the  first three homes I owned....and he is still 27.
> ...


Thanks! It's a good day.


----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm exhausted. Helped my son move into his new home. It is nicer than the  first three homes I owned....and he is still 27.
> 
> And yes......you are right if you think that I am beaming with pride. But...there is more.
> 
> ...


Proud Papa indeed! Awesome Lone...


----------



## Alex. (Mar 19, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm exhausted. Helped my son move into his new home. It is nicer than the  first three homes I owned....and he is still 27.
> 
> And yes......you are right if you think that I am beaming with pride. But...there is more.
> 
> ...


That is fabulous. Son made you proud, you helped make him a man! Cannot think of a better way to spend your day.


----------



## April (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 20, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 68295​


Beautiful.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 20, 2016)

great news lone...its always nice when our kidlets make us proud....

thanks for sharing...


----------



## Dhara (Mar 21, 2016)

Happy. Optimistic. Strong. Grateful.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm in the mood for fun!  Going up to the casinos today.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 21, 2016)

Slight discontent that it is Monday morning again....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Slight discontent that it is Monday morning again....


It's almost as good to plan something good for Monday's as Fridays.  Postpone going back to work one more day.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Slight discontent that it is Monday morning again....
> ...



Here is what I do...

Monday...I will have a nice lunch with one of my kids or an office buddy. Something good to look forward to that long morning.
Tuesday...hey its' not Monday,
Wednesday...hump day! Tomorrow is Thursday!!
Thursday...go out for dinner and watch a movie...treat the night almost like a Friday night.
Fri, Sat and Sun...ahhhh


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Ima try it your way.  For now, I have Monday to look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I have to work on Saturdays and Sundays.  I have Monday off, so I don't mind Monday as much as everyone else.    I actually look forward to Monday.  Lol.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Ohh, I worked Saturdays for awhile.  Hated it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I have to work on Saturdays and Sundays.  I have Monday off, so I don't mind Monday as much as everyone else.    I actually look forward to Monday.  Lol.



Health Industry?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have to work on Saturdays and Sundays.  I have Monday off, so I don't mind Monday as much as everyone else.    I actually look forward to Monday.  Lol.
> ...



I work at the hospital, yep!  That is my part-time job.  My full time job is medical transcription.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You might have to work Christmas or Thanksgiving.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My daughter is an RT, she works a revolving three 12's. Required to work a Fri/Sat/Sun every month. She also does sleep studies twice a month...which is of course at night..but she gets really well for those two nights.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yup.  No holidays off unless I make a request 35-40 days in advance.  They don't like it if you take both Thanksgiving and Christmas.  I usually work at least one of those holidays.  I don't really celebrate any other holidays.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I'm just an operator at the hospital.  Really hard to get hired there, so when I saw they had an opening, I grabbed it.  Now that I'm in, when something else better opens up, I'm hoping to be "seen" for the position.    They do most of their hiring from within.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't mind working Thanksgiving.   I never worked on Christmas in fact I always saved one of my weeks for between Christmas and NY.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You get double time for Christmas/Thanksgiving?
The hospital my daughter worked at first paid nothing over standard, the one she is at now pays time and half on 5 holidays.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)

I love working - it's the only time I feel like I am by myself (since I don't work in an office)

I also love the evening, when I get to watch my shows.

I also love bed time, cause my bed is comfy and I love to sleep.

I'm pretty much never unhappy - except for today, I'm just in a shitty mood for no reason (but, maybe it's because I went to a funeral first thing this morning...)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Not for my transcription job because I'm considered a "subcontractor."


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Then the hospital job probably depends on the number of hours you get every week.  You should ask about that.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 21, 2016)

Belief in self.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I started per diem, but now I work every weekend.  I've only worked at the hospital for a few months, since January.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 21, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>




Oink!


Chuckle...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


So, like 16 hours a week?  Overtime may start at 28 - 30 but you never know.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

It's been a long day.  I'm looking forward to this:


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> It's been a long day.  I'm looking forward to this:



I've been having to take Tylenol PMs in order to sleep without dreams.  My sleeping and eating schedules are all fucked up.  Lol.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a long day.  I'm looking forward to this:
> ...


I don't take the PM ones because I thought they'd give me vivid dreams.  Do they have melatonin for the sleep part?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Belief in self.


Just make sure you wash it...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


the ingredients are listed on der bottle..I doubt there is melatonin  in them...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

Just be careful which plants and bacteria you give it to..
Melatonin, chemically N-acetyl-5-methoxy tryptamine, is a substance found in animals, plants, fungi, and bacteria. In animals, it is a hormone that anticipates the daily onset of darkness; however in other organisms, it may have different functions.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I don't know.  I just know they work for me!  I sleep soundly all night, no dreams.

Or day.  Having two different schedules is really hard.  I'm going to have to change something because I'm just exhausted lately.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 21, 2016)

Any OTC pill I take to help me sleep only works for 2 nights, and then I'm back to tossing and turning. If I wait about a week, they'll usually work for 2 nights again. Just about useless.


----------



## NLT (Mar 21, 2016)

my mood right now?.....need munchies...starving


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Part of getting old..Heh-heh...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

I just looked and it has diphenhydramine.  Anyways, works great for me!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

NLT said:


> my mood right now?.....need munchies...straving


Eat shit and live...


----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2016)

Mood is good today


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You're old!  And stupid.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 21, 2016)

Happy, tender, open hearted


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Any OTC pill I take to help me sleep only works for 2 nights, and then I'm back to tossing and turning. If I wait about a week, they'll usually work for 2 nights again. Just about useless.


I wish there was something out there that wasn't addictive, you could take it every night and sleep all the way through.

I've had sleeping meds from time to time that were amazing but there are so many side effects with that stuff.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Glad to see you are succumbing and joining the club...Now shave those ears....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Joining the club??  Fuck off.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Any OTC pill I take to help me sleep only works for 2 nights, and then I'm back to tossing and turning. If I wait about a week, they'll usually work for 2 nights again. Just about useless.
> ...


i have not slept a full night in 25 years...Most of us super geniuses seldom do...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> I wish there was something out there that wasn't addictive, you could take it every night and sleep all the way through.
> 
> I've had sleeping meds from time to time that were amazing but there are so many side effects with that stuff.



Yeah, it's all so frustrating.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)

Melatonin works great for me but I haven't had a need to take any for the past two days. And, you are supposed to take a 10 day break from them anyway, every now and then...so...one more week and I will start them again. Usually 10 mgs works for me.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Just be careful which plants and bacteria you give it to..
> Melatonin, chemically N-acetyl-5-methoxy tryptamine, is a substance found in animals, plants, fungi, and bacteria. In animals, it is a hormone that anticipates the daily onset of darkness; however in other organisms, it may have different functions.


This is the sleep ingredient in those pain relievers:  
Diphenhydramine Citrate

This link compares that stuff to melatonin:  Compare Diphenhydramine Citrate vs Melatonin - Comprehensive Analysis by Treato


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You have no choice.......One of us, one of us...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)

Another really great item to help you sleep is regular ol benedryl. Doc told me that long ago...and the ER said on sunday to pop one if I can keep it down.
Just 25mgs. That includes dogs, children and people. No more than that.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Another really great item to help you sleep is regular ol benedryl. Doc told me that long ago...and the ER said on sunday to pop one if I can keep it down.
> Just 25mgs. That includes dogs, children and people. No more than that.


Benedryl is pretty benign.  My sis told me about that for sleep, just about anyone can take it.  I doubt you can take it for too many nights in a row without it wearing off.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Another really great item to help you sleep is regular ol benedryl. Doc told me that long ago...and the ER said on sunday to pop one if I can keep it down.
> ...


Yep. Which is why the bottle of melatonin says to take a week off after awhile. Same with benedryl.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

I can remember a great sleep aid of the '70's, blue Valium...


----------



## NLT (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> I can remember a great sleep aid of the '70's, blue Valium...


quaaludes were better


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> I can remember a great sleep aid of the '70's, blue Valium...


Omg, I used to love Valium.    Addictive tho.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I can remember a great sleep aid of the '70's, blue Valium...
> ...


Gave me a bitchin' hang over...but you could get a 100 lot for 30 dollars....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

NLT said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I can remember a great sleep aid of the '70's, blue Valium...
> ...


I never liked them....maybe a Red now and again....


----------



## NLT (Mar 21, 2016)

Tuninal and lemmon 714 ...fogetta bout it


----------



## NLT (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


if you like turning into a mushroom.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

NLT said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I can remember a great sleep aid of the '70's, blue Valium...
> ...


I never liked those either.  I didn't do too many drugs of that type.  I didn't do acid or mushrooms either.  Mostly pot, some coke, no really hard drugs.


----------



## NLT (Mar 21, 2016)

75-79 I was more into weed, mushrooms and black beauties, oh and blotter acid


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

I'll just stick with the Tylenol PM.  Lol.    It's mild.  I don't feel "hung over" when I wake up and I sleep well without dreams.  If I'm really tired, I won't take them.  I don't want to become dependent on them to sleep, but it's tough with my schedule to get any sleep without help sometimes.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

NLT said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


That was mescal either chocolate or strawberry...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'll just stick with the Tylenol PM.  Lol.    It's mild.  I don't feel "hung over" when I wake up and I sleep well without dreams.  If I'm really tired, I won't take them.  I don't want to become dependent on them to sleep, but it's tough with my schedule to get any sleep without help sometimes.


Yeah definitely, whatever works for you.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

NLT said:


> 75-79 I was more into weed, mushrooms and black beauties, oh and blotter acid


I like the Christmas trees....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)

Buncha druggies in here. I swear 



Tiny glass of wine, a melatonin, maybe a benedryl....or just warm milk...and off ya go to lalaland.


----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2016)

If I don't sleep well I am not human LOL  so I understand all those who don't...

sleep means the world to me......


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)

Being old, one tends to not sleep as much. Yeah, it sucks. But, one plus is....if yer old AND retired...why not stay up all night? Don't hafta go to work the next morning!


----------



## NLT (Mar 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Buncha druggies in here. I swear
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny glass of wine, a melatonin, maybe a benedryl....or just warm milk...and off ya go to lalaland.


Gracie we are talking about HS in the 70's ...jeeez loueeze...30+ years a go


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

skye said:


> If I don't sleep well I am not human LOL  so I understand all those who don't...
> 
> sleep means the world to me......


I hear you.  It's sad when it's happening, you open your eyes at 2 am and say oh no, not again...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just stick with the Tylenol PM.  Lol.    It's mild.  I don't feel "hung over" when I wake up and I sleep well without dreams.  If I'm really tired, I won't take them.  I don't want to become dependent on them to sleep, but it's tough with my schedule to get any sleep without help sometimes.
> ...



I like it because it just makes me relaxed enough to fall asleep.  I don't feel "drugged" from it.


----------



## browsing deer (Mar 21, 2016)

This is confusing


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Being old, one tends to not sleep as much. Yeah, it sucks. But, one plus is....if yer old AND retired...why not stay up all night? Don't hafta go to work the next morning!



I had a six hour nap last week, which was five-and-a-half hours longer than I'd slept the night before. LOL


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)

NLT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Buncha druggies in here. I swear
> ...


Yes. I know. Jeeeeez. I was just playin'.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I fall asleep right away, I don't stay asleep though.  I need one of those meds they give you in the hospital but I don't want them to be addictive.  I'm not asking for much.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah, falling asleep and STAYING asleep are two whole different critters.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I didn't have a problem when I had a normal schedule.  I would fall asleep right away and stay asleep.  Now, I have to sleep in the daytime sometimes, or I don't get home until after 12:30 a.m. and I'm wound up.  I don't require as much sleep as most people.  I only require about 5 or 6 hours per night.  My dad was the same way.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I never got much sleep.  I always said that too, I only need about 5 or 6 but now, I love it when I sleep 7 or 8.  I want that.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2016)

Did I make everyone sleepy talking about this?   

Nitey nite..


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Did I make everyone sleepy talking about this?
> 
> Nitey nite..



Nope, I'm still wide awake, and that's the problem.  Lol.    I'll go to bed tonight because I've been up since the morning because I have things to do on my day off, and then I have to try to sleep during the day tomorrow before starting work at 9 PM.  Sucks!


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm sick and I want my mommy.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 22, 2016)

Little bored...I come to work at 5:30, but I don;t always really have anything to do till 7-7:30.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> I'm sick and I want my mommy.


If my kid was crying like that, I'd go lock myself in the bathroom or something.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 22, 2016)

that is how they do ya...zero to full on lung screaming cries...for no fucking reason....i put your left shoe back on you ...get over it....nope cried for a good 3 to 5 minutes....which in toddler scream times seems like hours....


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2016)

Working away..  I did get a little sleep last night so I feel better.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sick and I want my mommy.
> ...


LOL You witch.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I'm sure your nice mommy wouldn't do that tho.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

She's no longer here, but she didn't do stuff like locking herself in the bathroom.   But, then, I  never remember crying like that.

Every once in a while she got in the car and left for a day or half a day.  And sometimes she had a 'migraine' headache for a couple of days and stayed in bed in the dark --we weren't allowed to disturb her. She never saw a doctor about those headaches, so I think they were an excuse to excuse her from being a mom for a couple of days. 

It wasn't me that drove her to such actions, though.  It was my dad and the other kids, of course.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> She's no longer here, but she didn't do stuff like locking herself in the bathroom.   But, then, I  never remember crying like that.
> 
> Every once in a while she got in the car and left for a day or half a day.  And sometimes she had a 'migraine' headache for a couple of days and stayed in bed in the dark --we weren't allowed to disturb her. She never saw a doctor about those headaches, so I think they were an excuse to excuse her from being a mom for a couple of days.
> 
> It wasn't me that drove her to such actions, though.  It was my dad and the other kids, of course.


  It's just the image of that kid.  It's been posted here lots of times, she doesn't even look sad, she looks like a little brat thus I'm just not that sympathetic to whatever her issue is.  

Hope you feel better though.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 22, 2016)

Mood is lean, strong, fast & ready to Murder.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Mood is lean, strong, fast & ready to Murder. View attachment 68555



.
I see G.T. is going out to the wine bar tonight to seduce 60 year old rich widows again.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 22, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Mood is lean, strong, fast & ready to Murder. View attachment 68555
> ...


ya gotta be broke if you dont ever make any sense


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

looking for compliments... I'm an expert at it so I know


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## percysunshine (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> looking for compliments... I'm an expert at it so I know


.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> looking for compliments... I'm an expert at it so I know


Thats right. And its a progress report to let the voices know Im still hunting.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


6.5


----------



## Dhara (Mar 22, 2016)

My mood is relaxed and happy.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2016)

Dhara said:


> My mood is relaxed and happy.


You're supposed to say it with pictures.


----------



## pillars (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Mar 22, 2016)

Sad.
Sad for Belgium, for Europe, for my home, and for all the lives lost and destroyed. And for the relatives of the dead and maimed. SAD.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 22, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > My mood is relaxed and happy.
> ...


LOL.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

Want!!!!






but instead am


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Want!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

Not there yet, but trying really hard. When it gets REALLY bad, I light up the stub I have been taking 2 puffs of, then snub out for the next "can't take it any more. Gotta have a puff". Doc said cold turkey is fine...but not so soon after the ER visit. If I need a puff..DO IT, he said.
So I have. About every 4 hours...2 puffs...stub out.....4 hours later...relight, 2 puffs, stub out. And eat lifesavers. And tootsie pops. And gum.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Want!!!!
> ...


You like that dear? Sucking instead of smoking?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Go creep on Bonzi, perv.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Not there yet, but trying really hard. When it gets REALLY bad, I light up the stub I have been taking 2 puffs of, then snub out for the next "can't take it any more. Gotta have a puff". Doc said cold turkey is fine...but not so soon after the ER visit. If I need a puff..DO IT, he said.
> So I have. About every 4 hours...2 puffs...stub out.....4 hours later...relight, 2 puffs, stub out. And eat lifesavers. And tootsie pops. And gum.


Go to the American Lung Association website, it helps to read all of their tips and the forum.  The patch is a big help too.  It takes the edge off.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

No patch. Cold turkey or not at all cuz I tried the patch and it made me sick. And I have been to all the websites that help. Hence...the lifesavers, the hard candies, the gum, the straws I chew on and pretend they are a cig so my hand has something in it but it's plastic instead of tobacco.

MIGHT try the gum though. But I am stubborn...so....cold turkey is the plan.


----------



## pillars (Mar 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Not there yet, but trying really hard. When it gets REALLY bad, I light up the stub I have been taking 2 puffs of, then snub out for the next "can't take it any more. Gotta have a puff". Doc said cold turkey is fine...but not so soon after the ER visit. If I need a puff..DO IT, he said.
> So I have. About every 4 hours...2 puffs...stub out.....4 hours later...relight, 2 puffs, stub out. And eat lifesavers. And tootsie pops. And gum.



I am proud of you for doing this for yourself.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> No patch. Cold turkey or not at all cuz I tried the patch and it made me sick. And I have been to all the websites that help. Hence...the lifesavers, the hard candies, the gum, the straws I chew on and pretend they are a cig so my hand has something in it but it's plastic instead of tobacco.
> 
> MIGHT try the gum though. But I am stubborn...so....cold turkey is the plan.


Well, good luck.  I really liked hearing real people talking about how they felt week by week after they quit.  It motivates you but you're in a place right now where you are afraid to give them up completely.  Hope you make it.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Go creep on Bonzi, perv.


If you interpreted my post in the wrong way then you are the perv, no?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Go creep on Bonzi, perv.
> ...


No.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Mar 22, 2016)

Defcon is that dog at the dog park who just humps people as his way of saying hi.

I don't think he means any harm, even if you are a duck.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

pillars said:


> Defcon is that dog at the dog park who just humps people as his way of saying hi.
> 
> I don't think he means any harm, even if you are a duck.


Aren't you sweet..???


----------



## Capstone (Mar 22, 2016)

pillars said:


> Defcon is that dog at the dog park who just humps people as his way of saying hi. ...



The one whose owner usually says something like, "Don't worry, he'll stop when he cums."?


----------



## Dhara (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dhara said:


> View attachment 68609


Who dat?


----------



## Dhara (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 68609
> ...


A friend.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 22, 2016)

Dhara said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Thought it might be Princess Leia.. But I'd have to see the bikini...


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dhara said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


You are in a mood for that friend? I mean.... you posted it on this thread


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 22, 2016)

... and no MoonGlow -- I'm not taking a dump..


----------



## Dhara (Mar 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


The expression in my dear friend's face speaks of my mood.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 23, 2016)

Off to the dentist today.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Off to the dentist today.


  Have fun!


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 23, 2016)

full moon last night...i slept well in the moon beams


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> *full moon last night.*..i slept well in the moon beams


It is today...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > *full moon last night.*..i slept well in the moon beams
> ...


It's a partial eclipse, nothing spectacular but still.  Don't fight with anybody, stay calm and happy.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Let me see what can I do in that department. It is hard to resist the temptation since you are here.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Focus on somebody who likes you like Bonzi.  She's already pissed that Paulie isn't paying attention to her.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Focus on somebody who likes you like* Bonzi.* She's already pissed that Paulie isn't paying attention to her.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 23, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Off to the dentist today.




.
If your Dentists' assistant only has two teeth...this might be a warning sign...

.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Off to the dentist today.
> ...


Oh, I thought they were going for Mick Jagger.


----------



## April (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 23, 2016)

Glad today is almost over. Been a long one.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 23, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> Glad today is almost over. Been a long one.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 23, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Glad today is almost over. Been a long one.


Yes, it's that time already.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

*What's your mood right now? *

Amused.........


----------



## G.T. (Mar 24, 2016)

Gyms and needles


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2016)

♥


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2016)

with baby..she decided not to eat lunch and point to fridge for ice cream....hard life...she is down,..it quiet


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2016)

she would shake her head at mac and cheese a nd point to the fridge. ...no ice cream for her


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2016)

they have a day care interview today so i hope to have her clean and happy


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 24, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> they have a day care interview today so i hope to have her clean and happy



Daycare interview, you say? Feed that kid chocolate, sugar, coke, anything that will hype her up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 24, 2016)

My mood right now, since I'm at work:


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2016)

this  house is full of stuff i cant eat....i know he has cookies and has hid them...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2016)

do you ever wonder what toddlers think?


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2016)

do they wonder why adults dont sniff each others butts?  i mean how many times a day do you pick up a toddler and sniff their butts.....today the loudest fit happened as mom and dad get home...they walk in to the house....normally we are right there...we arent and kidlet is screaming at the top of her lungs.....i hear her dad...softgly go..hello...and i yell...we are back here....hell like you couldnt find us...i was changing her diaper...you would have thought i was pinching her to death.....and they are all about loving on her..and i am still changing her diaper...she is still tossing a fit....toddlers....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> do they wonder why adults dont sniff each others butts?  i mean how many times a day do you pick up a toddler and sniff their butts.....today the loudest fit happened as mom and dad get home...they walk in to the house....normally we are right there...we arent and kidlet is screaming at the top of her lungs.....i hear her dad...softgly go..hello...and i yell...we are back here....hell like you couldnt find us...i was changing her diaper...you would have thought i was pinching her to death.....and they are all about loving on her..and i am still changing her diaper...she is still tossing a fit....toddlers....


Well since you're changing diapers at least half the board needs attention.........


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2016)

no thank you...this wiggles and stuff needs to stop...she is just getting stronger and she did not appreciate the day with her chocolate ice cream.....i keep some in freezer just for her.....she just got into a mood....shaking her head at peas and mac/cheese....with this mean look ....like she knew i knew what she wanted and just didnt come across...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Mar 24, 2016)

Did you ever have a day when you couldn't even find your fucking ears?


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2016)

i am still totally dismayed by the finger painting.....she does like her hands dirty with finger paint....same kid who will smear food all over the tray....and you gotta watch her...she will pick her plate up and pretend she is gonna hand it to ya....you both know damn well she is just gonna dump it in the floor...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> Did you ever have a day when you couldn't even find your fucking ears?


Yes every time I forget to put them back in their box..........


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2016)

those are pricey ears


----------



## G.T. (Mar 24, 2016)

Next appointment, she gets white highlights in her eyes, necklace, hair and dress. In 2-3 weeks. She wasnt healed enough fully in her face to do that today. Looks best with my whole name.....but obv reasoning had to crop like cornfield.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 24, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Next appointment, she gets white highlights in her eyes, necklace, hair and dress. In 2-3 weeks. She wasnt healed enough fully in her face to do that today. Looks best with my whole name.....but obv reasoning had to crop like cornfield. View attachment 68824



your tattoo has tattoo's.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 24, 2016)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Next appointment, she gets white highlights in her eyes, necklace, hair and dress. In 2-3 weeks. She wasnt healed enough fully in her face to do that today. Looks best with my whole name.....but obv reasoning had to crop like cornfield. View attachment 68824
> ...


I know, thats one of the major points I love about her.


----------



## Capstone (Mar 24, 2016)

strollingbones said:
			
		

> ...i mean how many times a day do you pick up a toddler and sniff their butts...


Delta4Embassy


----------



## Capstone (Mar 24, 2016)

...figured I'd ask an expert.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2016)

Capstone said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He took a powder...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Anthrax?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...


One can only hope...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2016)

I sent him hoof-n-mouth...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 24, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> I sent him hoof-n-mouth...


Too late.......


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> Did you ever have a day when you couldn't even find your fucking ears?


That. Is. Adorable!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2016)

I guess I have watched too much Ink Master. The shading on her boob is a tad dark. Sorry, GT. I like it, but...I can't help it. It's the first thing my eye landed on. Like...does she have a tan line or something?


----------



## G.T. (Mar 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I guess I have watched too much Ink Master. The shading on her boob is a tad dark. Sorry, GT. I like it, but...I can't help it. It's the first thing my eye landed on. Like...does she have a tan line or something?


U gotta watch the show more. Everything heals lighter....but i like it even that dark personally. To each their own dont be sorry gracie i dont take offense to that shit lol. My artist is an award winner, i have complete trust.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2016)

I watch Ink Master faithfully..every season, lol. It's a great job, so I am glad it will heal lighter in that one area. I LOVE the tattoo having a tattoo! And the face is great too. Once the highlights are in...it's gonna rock! Where is it, anyway? On yer back?


----------



## G.T. (Mar 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I watch Ink Master faithfully..every season, lol. It's a great job, so I am glad it will heal lighter in that one area. I LOVE the tattoo having a tattoo! And the face is great too. Once the highlights are in...it's gonna rock! Where is it, anyway? On yer back?


Yes maam. On my back. And it hurt like lost love. Lol


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2016)

It's a bigg'n! What are the words above her? I like the font he used.


----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> It's a bigg'n! What are the words above her? I like the font he used.


My last name, so I cannot say. Lol


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bigg'n! What are the words above her? I like the font he used.
> ...


We won't tell anybody.


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2016)

Cocktail hour!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 26, 2016)

mdk said:


>


What are you cooking?  I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## mdk (Mar 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



We're making a traditional bread that my family uses to make ham sandwiches called Croffins. It is a tradition that is centuries old in my husband's family. It is sort of like a light donut and slightly sweet donut. I'll post pics after I finish frying them. lol


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 26, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Yummy.  Just looking for ideas.  I don't even know what I'm hungry for.


----------



## mdk (Mar 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We have the ham smoking in the back yard right now. We have one dinner today and another dinner tomorrow. Busy bees! Happy Easter, darling.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 26, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Thanks, Michael.  Hope you have a couple of lovely days to celebrate.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Yummy. Just looking for ideas. I don't even know what I'm hungry for.


I have some ideas about what you could eat....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2016)

Started at around 11am. Carpet cleaning with a steamer machine the motel MrG used to work at that loaned it to us. Heavy duty sucker, that thing. Did my room first, then MrGs room, then the dining/den rooms, patio rooms, by then, roomie was out and turned in his keys so did his room and last one done was hallway. And all the persian rugs, throw rugs, etc to boot. Not counting washing all the windows in the new roomies room and figured I may as well do ALL the windows in the whole house...inside and out.

I'm daid. So is MrG. We are just too old for this shit.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 26, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 68968​


Id like to see this again like....4 to eleven times in the future if possible


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 27, 2016)

I hope everyone has a very nice Easter.


----------



## April (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2016)

It's that time again when I start thinking of sleepy time:


----------



## G.T. (Mar 27, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> It's that time again when I start thinking of sleepy time:


Asmr vids on youtube....dooo itttt


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 27, 2016)

i have watched hours of how to fucking make hairbows....these russian chicks are killer with this stuff....


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 28, 2016)

my son and his g/f took us out to brunch at a nice place and paid.....i know i will never recover the total investment but one nice dinner is a good start lol


----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 30, 2016)

getting better


----------



## G.T. (Mar 30, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> getting better


If those are full.of weed....i will quit.my life right now and come and chill with you


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 30, 2016)

G.T. said:


> If those are full.of weed....i will quit.my life right now and come and chill with you



They're mini-blinds for a dollhouse.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 30, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > If those are full.of weed....i will quit.my life right now and come and chill with you
> ...


Dont talk to me like Im an Officer Ms Cassy

: 0.    I'm hip, me kewl


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > If those are full.of weed....i will quit.my life right now and come and chill with you
> ...



I thought they were candles.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 30, 2016)

Coolest, oldest fuckin 4yr old I ever met.


----------



## April (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 31, 2016)

Working, working, working...  Again.


----------



## mdk (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 31, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 69625


Wow, it looks so nice.


----------



## mdk (Mar 31, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 69625
> ...



It's that damn queer eye. lol


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 31, 2016)

I loved that show.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 1, 2016)

Stomach tied in knots. Something major to be worried about.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 69777


What's going on?  Storms?


----------



## mdk (Apr 1, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 69777
> ...



Windy.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Okay, we were supposed to get rained out this evening but it turned out nice.  Chilly but sunny.


----------



## mdk (Apr 1, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah, it was supposed to be rainy and deary all day but it was sunny but cool. I went for nice long run in the morning. Lovely day.

The power literally just came back on. lol. Yay!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Oh great.  It's so strange when everything goes out like that.  Dead silence.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2016)

Sarah G said:


>


Oh! Oh! Yeah! Me too! Gonna do that tonight!


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 1, 2016)

tired....do tax paper work.....into town...just a long day...lurked a lot with out much to say....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2016)

Meanwhile...all day today.........


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2016)

And.....I dug in the trash and pulled that summer dress back out. Washed it. It's hanging in the closet, waiting for my sewing kit. All I have to do is stitch up the front V a bit smaller and my scar won't show.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> tired....do tax paper work.....into town...just a long day...lurked a lot with out much to say....


Wanna get in a tub with me and Sarah? No worries, Sarah..it's a BIG tub. Plenty of room for us wimmens to just sit back, floaty candles and hot water lapping around.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 1, 2016)

why not a matching scarf across the shoulder?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 1, 2016)

cant do hot tubs...i tend to get the temps too high...and then pass out...its not pretty...made bows tonight....figured its time to stop watching tutorials and do it....

true story...grumpy and i rented a cabin with a hot tub....i got a bunch of floating candles....for the hot tub.....my hair was below my shoulders...then....we iz in the hot tub and i keep feeling him tense and then move his arm..finally i am like wtf are you doing....his reply...'keeping your hair from catching fire'


----------



## mdk (Apr 1, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We played a card game by lantern on the 3rd floor. I lost. lol.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2016)

A hot bath sounds so good right now, for me. Sorry to hear you can't do hot tubs. I actually don't either. Not public ones anyway. Just a hot bath. I am a shower person but....not tonight. I'm gonna soak. No floaty candles either. Just a regular one on the corner of the tub.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> A hot bath sounds so good right now, for me. Sorry to hear you can't do hot tubs. I actually don't either. Not public ones anyway. Just a hot bath. I am a shower person but....not tonight. I'm gonna soak. No floaty candles either. Just a regular one on the corner of the tub.


I already did and I feel like going to sleep right now.  Soon.  He's sleeping on the couch right now, I'll try and wake him up.  Maybe.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2016)

I know. The hot water tends to make ya melt, doesn't it? I COULD go to the motel fancy jacuzzi where MrG used to work, but it's a 10 minute drive there....then 10 minutes back home. I'd fall asleep behind the wheel!

My tub will suffice. But I sure would love to yank that sucker out of there and put in one of those old fashioned claw foot tubs. Nice and deep! And feels so good on sore joints!


----------



## mdk (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 2, 2016)

*"Do Right Use your Head everybody must be Fed"*


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 2, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *"Do Right Use your Head everybody must be Fed"*



This is a very nice post.  I didn't mean to detract from it with my desire to get blitzed today!  Just wanted you to know...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> This is a very nice post.  I didn't mean to detract from it with my desire to get blitzed today!  Just wanted you to know...



I felt no detraction and I am grateful that you took the time to post with kindness towards me ... May unexpected and yet pleasant coincidences be with you ..






...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 2, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very nice post.  I didn't mean to detract from it with my desire to get blitzed today!  Just wanted you to know...
> ...


Those kinds of coincidences are the very best kind.  I like your posts.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 3, 2016)

hungry diabetics are always hungry lol....


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 3, 2016)

really? snow and 33?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 3, 2016)

Im thinking...

If Dennis is the name of a Dentist, how does he know what you're calling him?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 3, 2016)

29 degrees ...no friggin snow...


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 3, 2016)

we just have a dusting.... nothing to write home about


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 3, 2016)

still an insult this late into spring


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Apr 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 68963
> Cocktail hour!



OH MY GOD, I've totally been to the place where you bought those cups, if there are from the place in South Carolina. mdk


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 4, 2016)

anyone going down 1 95 has been to south of the border....when i was young.....people would elope and go to south of the border to honey moon...sad just plain sad...


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Apr 4, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> anyone going down 1 95 has been to south of the border....when i was young.....people would elope and go to south of the border to honey moon...sad just plain sad...



Hell yeah! I was just there on my way to Hitlon Head. We used to go as kids when traveling with my grandparents. lol

 

These are the glasses I bought:


----------



## Dhara (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>



So cute.


----------



## pillars (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


chris,

i love
















50% discounts


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What's not to love about a 50% discount?    Shopping should be on there too.  Clothes shopping.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 5, 2016)

im a little girl at the mall and everyone makes fun of me for that (in real life).


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2016)

Wishing I had some lasagna.....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 5, 2016)

drifter said:


> Wishing I had some lasagna.....


waddapp garfield


----------



## April (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


     Everything will be okay, Cassy.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks, Sarah. I thought of you when I saw this one...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Thanks, Sarah. I thought of you when I saw this one...


Aww, that's beautiful.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2016)

You okay, Miss Cassy?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes, and thanks, Sarah. I think I let myself get overly tired, so will be off with my Kindle in hand, soon. Dentist tomorrow....GAH.


----------



## mdk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hope all is well Ms. Cassy!


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Hope all is well Ms. Cassy!


A few shots could help to mellow out and sleep well.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Yes, and thanks, Sarah. I think I let myself get overly tired, so will be off with my Kindle in hand, soon. Dentist tomorrow....GAH.


Nitey nite.  I'm headed that way soon.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and thanks, Sarah. I think I let myself get overly tired, so will be off with my Kindle in hand, soon. Dentist tomorrow....GAH.
> ...


How many shots did you have? Are you sure you are ready?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...


I don't drink.  Even when I did, it never helped me sleep.  

My kingdom for a full night's sleep...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> Hope all is well Ms. Cassy!



I'm good. Just need to get off my butt and go to bed, and the morning will bring a whole new outlook on things. I simply got too tired today, and then felt a need to whine. 

Thank you, mdk


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks, all, and good night.

Sarah, I hope you sleep the whole night through!


----------



## mdk (Apr 5, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Hope all is well Ms. Cassy!
> ...



We all have these days my dear. Get a good night's sleep and all will be right in the morn.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> I don't drink. Even when I did, it never helped me sleep.
> 
> My kingdom for a full night's sleep...


I don't know, I rarely drink anymore but when I do, I sleep like marmot.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 6, 2016)

i dont know why...more relaxed than i have been in months...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 6, 2016)

make me stop


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 6, 2016)

i got ribbons yesterday ....i am too broke to do anything but clean this house


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2016)

Lazy


----------



## mdk (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2016)

How's your mouth, Cassy Mo?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2016)

Tonight, I stop worrying whether I'll wake up at 2am.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 6, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> How's your mouth, Cassy Mo?



Cassy Mo's mouth is happy tonight. Once I was actually in the chair, it couldn't have taken more than 10 minutes. A breeze!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > How's your mouth, Cassy Mo?
> ...


That's great.  Did you have a good day then?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 6, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> That's great. Did you have a good day then?



A very good one, thanks!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 7, 2016)

The mood is good, but this head cold is a bitch. Late season head colds are miserable. My mood is ready for the day, I woke up above ground this morning.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 70550


----------



## G.T. (Apr 7, 2016)

the artist couldnt even give the brother a LITTLE buldge? not even a shadow? poor dude


----------



## April (Apr 7, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 70550


----------



## pillars (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 7, 2016)

One more day...


----------



## G.T. (Apr 7, 2016)

mdk said:


>


slightly resembles your husband aka your mistress


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 7, 2016)

We're getting 1-3" of snow tomorrow so I'm thinking....  Cherry Blossoms.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> We're getting 1-3" of snow tomorrow so I'm thinking.... Cherry Blossoms.



Pretty! I like your signature, also.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 7, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting 1-3" of snow tomorrow so I'm thinking.... Cherry Blossoms.
> ...


Well thank you.  A nice lady gave me that sig.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## PixieStix (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 9, 2016)

Nitey nite!


----------



## ZackB (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

My mood? STABBerrriffffiiiiccccc


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> My mood? STABBerrriffffiiiiccccc


Just keep your hands out of Boo Boo's pants..


----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> My mood? STABBerrriffffiiiiccccc


----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 70958​


 good gawd shes hot. I would eat a hotdog out of her ass.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 11, 2016)

but would you break her arm and piss on her first?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> but would you break her arm and piss on her first?


 that's some dark shit bones........


----------



## G.T. (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 70958​
> ...


is that your sweet talk man? lol jeezus


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

G.T. said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


 lol no
One time my cousin whispered in a girls ear that she was wetter than an igloo! LOL


----------



## G.T. (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


It sounds gross to tell a girl what shes wetter than and then my brain tolllld me igloos arent wet except under a fat ass


----------



## G.T. (Apr 11, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 70960​


if this is what you wear while on the telephone i think theres a couple things we need to talk about. 

numbers still 911 alllllllrighty then


----------



## G.T. (Apr 11, 2016)

to keep it all the way picky i dont like buttons and collars


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 11, 2016)

Whoo hoo! I think I jumped the gun and was calling myself 67, when in reality I have several more months of 66 to enjoy. Hold me back!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


>


thats amazing. i cant tell if its real


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Whoo hoo! I think I jumped the gun and was calling myself 67, when in reality I have several more months of 66 to enjoy. Hold me back!


I've done that, sister! Yes, the dance and forgetting I am not as old as I thought. 
The confusion is due to age.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I've done that, sister! Yes, the dance and forgetting I am not as old as I thought.
> The confusion is due to age.



It was a nice little surprise. Maybe we can do it again.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2016)

lol. Ok! Kinda like finding money in yer pocket of something you wore last year, ain't it?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2016)

*4:30 in the pouring rain, because May28th. 
*
*

 *​


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 12, 2016)

you look cold


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> you look cold


and calculated.


----------



## xband (Apr 12, 2016)

I do not have the skill to copy and paste so have to write with my written word; contemplative.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 12, 2016)

xband said:


> I do not have the skill to copy and paste so have to write with my written word; contemplative.


contemplative - Google Search

Google a mood and then images. Click on an image and then click on 'copy image location' or 'properties.' Go back to the thread, and click on the picture icon (next to the smiley face, under the B, above).  Insert the copy location/image url into the the box that comes up and click post.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 12, 2016)

Contemplative


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 12, 2016)

Dedicated to my head of department.


----------



## mdk (Apr 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> *4:30 in the pouring rain, because May28th.
> *
> *View attachment 71030 *​


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> *4:30 in the pouring rain, because May28th.
> *
> *View attachment 71030 *​


I wouldn't want to run into you lookin like that at 4:30 am.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > *4:30 in the pouring rain, because May28th.
> ...


it was dark and raining, very peaceful


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


How far do you run?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Today was Sprints, not distance..... 

10 x 100-Meter Dashes with the break between being the walk back to the line.

Then 6 suicides. The lines being distanced @ a standard college basketball court. 

Yes my neighbors probably think Im nuts, lol, I measured this all out using landmarks last year out on my street when I worked from home.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


What's the purpose of doing it that way as opposed to distance?  I walk 2 miles a day and I feel like I'm doing my lungs a lot of good but the sprints might be for strength as well maybe?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


High intensity short burst cardio burns fat at just about twice the rate, time-wise.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 12, 2016)

that is cross fit shit dude.....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 12, 2016)

i have had to put the ramp back up for thor.....his days are numbered


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Not only does every study show this.....but I've been a witness to it myself.

2 summers ago I was running close to 6miles a day, same diet, but now my rate of weight loss has been way faster/a shorter period of time.

I still do distance 3x a week just because my ocd wants me to know that I can hit pavement and just go.......its a weird accomplished feeling.

But its literally right about halved. 20minutes of high intensity training torches the calories of 40minutes of steady-state cardio.

Its something about the body's fight or flight mechanism being turn onto "maximum" as though your body is tapping into its evolutionary design and thinks its being hunted, or hunting. I've heard a few Doctors speak about it in those terms. The studies are pretty cool to read.....the how/whats and whys.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> that is cross fit shit dude.....


Except I dont like to call it that because its a trendy/gimmicky name and I'd like to think that cross fit is a different species altogether. Im doing classical things you'd do to prepare for physical combat - training fast twitch muscles and the difference between that and cross fit is that cross-fit integrates weight-training with the cardio and I keep those seperated so that my weight training doesn't suffer strength wise.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 12, 2016)

why did you funny the post telling you my dog is on his last leg.....damn gt i have been crying all morning.....i think i will walk about and go 'damn' for a while....


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I always looked at fitness as doing or getting into a physical activity that you can carry into your golden years though.  Like a sport, tennis, golf, swimming or anything you can do for a long time..  

I know a gal who really does crossfit.  She is in amazing shape but I see her slowing down at some point and all this work could end up being too much.  Maybe it's our age difference and I have different goals because of my mindset.  She likes it that I'm consistent and she feels it's enough.

Meh.  I'm not sitting on my ass all day so it's enough for me.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Yea Im not some hard ass on what other people should do.

Some people DO sit on their asses all day and are skinny little fucks, so.....

Im with you, do something you enjoy.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


No matter what your weight is, you have to keep your lungs and heart going strong.  Nobody should be sitting on their butts.  You really have a lot of energy so I'm not saying you're doing anything wrong either.  When you feel like quitting, keep doing something your whole life.  

Stay fit, whatever that means to you.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Ready to kill, and looks like it.

Thats my barometer for fitness for myself.

Im there, but, working on perfecting things.... I have a Video Shoot May 28th.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Oh.  Congratulations!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Say it in pics.
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 58026








Fell 2 years ago and fractured my right wrist. My wife fell onto her tush off the back of our new pickup 3 weeks ago.

So? Middle of the night yesterday, going back to bed after one of my midnight trips to pee and somehow fell on my butt - fracturing my LEFT wrist, the one I do everything with. Now, po'd 'cause I've got to ask my wife to help me doing embarrassing and simple things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 12, 2016)

I


strollingbones said:


> why did you funny the post telling you my dog is on his last leg.....damn gt i have been crying all morning.....i think i will walk about and go 'damn' for a while....


I think the person must not have understood your post.

I am sorry about your dog. I know how you feel, have been through it too.  There is as much pain and sorrow in losing a pet as there is in losing a person you love.  I acknowledge your pain.  Allow yourself to mourn and to feel what you feel.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> I
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> ...


He didn't.  He would never laugh about something like that especially knowing how much she loves those dogs.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> why did you funny the post telling you my dog is on his last leg.....damn gt i have been crying all morning.....i think i will walk about and go 'damn' for a while....


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)

This sort of looks like our moon tonight.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2016)

drifter said:


>


Your sis is very pretty.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, she was.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 13, 2016)

Sunny but Im bummy. Sooookay, I still push we still ride. 

Got a Trivia Contest Im in tonight. Imma need yall in my back pocket


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 13, 2016)

on a podcast or what?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 13, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> on a podcast or what?


No, its a Corporate Event. Fancy white table cloths, an MC, all of that crud.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 13, 2016)

cheat...lol....the questions wont be hard not an an event like that


----------



## G.T. (Apr 13, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> cheat...lol....the questions wont be hard not an an event like that


I wouldnt really cheat, they picked me cuz Im somewhat intelligent bereeaveitornawt.

Playing for charity money.


Speaking of the Podcast though - yesterday as I was contemplating other things besides secks, it hit me. 

Im paying $40/month on a BLOGTALK channel I dont even use, really.

So what I did was - got on the internet and did a pot of research.

Found a Camera that's Norotiously great for Filming Music videos. 

No interest.

Replaced my BTR payment (canceled it) with the camera. 

Had a friend over last night to discuss the directing/editing, told him the day the camera gets to my house I'll be giving it to him.

Its his new baby. Familiarize. Learn EVERYTHING.

He was enthused. 

Its all going to work out. And my abs are like YUPP, lets doo disssss


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 13, 2016)

Those are three men in the background, I work for 4 and working hard this morning too.  My job is easier than it used to be though, I only have to deal with them and they can't remember most of their requests.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## percysunshine (Apr 13, 2016)

'What is your mood?'

.
Sanguine


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 13, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awww.


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2016)

headache...big time. Allergies due to the high winds.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 14, 2016)

i am with the toddler today.....i will be full of energy till about 2.....then i will realize she has beat on me all day......i have to remember not to put her shoes on ......till after we fly......she kicked me in the mouth last week with shoes on....when she flys she gets all excited and tries to run in the air....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 14, 2016)

baby either goes into bathroom with me...or stands at the door screaming.....i prefer her going with me....where she points and laughs at my panties....


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> why did you funny the post telling you my dog is on his last leg.....damn gt i have been crying all morning.....i think i will walk about and go 'damn' for a while....


I missed this too. I'm so sorry Bones.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2016)

dog story:  thor my doberman is up there in age .....his hips are not great..he has had one knee replaced  when he was young....he and buddy the dont give a fuck dog...took off friday and ran off day...both came back worse from the wear and tear..thor limping bad...then i couldnt find his new meds....and the cold snap hit...so i go to vet saturday am...get more meds....he looks like hell....cant push any weight on back leg..etc and so forth....i am worried....i have a fuss with grumpy over putting up the old ramp we had for thor when he had his knee done....i won that fuss pretty quickly....thor had fallen twice on steps...sooooo i am all upset over thor and how he is doing so badly...i go out wednesday to mow...apparently i left the door crack or the back door open and buddy and thor get out and disappear again....how the hell can a dog that can barely walk get up that damn hill behind our house....its straight up...so he is apparently doing better than i thought....i know this is his last summer.....too cruel to force him into another winter...he is at the point a good fall on the ice would break his hip or leg....the nightmare neither my vet nor i want to have...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> dog story:  thor my doberman is up there in age .....his hips are not great..he has had one knee replaced  when he was young....he and buddy the dont give a fuck dog...took off friday and ran off day...both came back worse from the wear and tear..thor limping bad...then i couldnt find his new meds....and the cold snap hit...so i go to vet saturday am...get more meds....he looks like hell....cant push any weight on back leg..etc and so forth....i am worried....i have a fuss with grumpy over putting up the old ramp we had for thor when he had his knee done....i won that fuss pretty quickly....thor had fallen twice on steps...sooooo i am all upset over thor and how he is doing so badly...i go out wednesday to mow...apparently i left the door crack or the back door open and buddy and thor get out and disappear again....how the hell can a dog that can barely walk get up that damn hill behind our house....its straight up...so he is apparently doing better than i thought....i know this is his last summer.....too cruel to force him into another winter...he is at the point a good fall on the ice would break his hip or leg....the nightmare neither my vet nor i want to have...


I saw these things on my local news channel the other day, would this work for him?


----------



## April (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2016)

so saturday we have lunch at a popular q place......i left my purse.....and being a normal q place....it wont open till wednesday......if only i could remember the owners last name....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2016)

thanks sarah but no....its his spinal column....its a common problem in aging dobermans...his back legs will get wobbly and he will begin to lose control of his bowels and bladder as the nerves are more damaged....he is lucky unlike humans he wont have to endure this ....that much....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 18, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> so saturday we have lunch at a popular q place......i left my purse.....and being a normal q place....it wont open till wednesday......if only i could remember the owners last name....



Gads, that's a conspicuous purse, flamboyantly unattractive...


----------



## G.T. (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2016)

mdk said:


>


You had an argument and worked too hard yesterday.  Calm down and don't sleep today.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Since you're agreeable to that advice, don't eat too many carbs today either.  Protein, fat and a few veggies.


----------



## mdk (Apr 19, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Thanks. That quarrel yesterday had me up all evening thinking. I am running on two hours and I have gaggle of guests coming over for dinner this evening. I may need an IV coffee drip. lol


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Parents can be tough to deal with.  Mine are both gone now but I remember all too well.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 19, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


A Tuesday dinner party is awesome though.

I saw this thing it was either here or inner office....that said like, looking forward to Fridays means your mind is lost. 

Its a good food for thought, I try not to waste my weeknights but its hard mon, tue and wednesday nights cuz i do cardios 1st thing on tue, wed, thu. 

carpe diem -


----------



## mdk (Apr 19, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



They both love drama. All day, every day. I've spent the vast majority of my days shunning and culling such people from my life. I love them dearly, but I hate that they thrive on such nonsense.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I know what you mean, they really need that and you don't.


----------



## mdk (Apr 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> A Tuesday dinner party is awesome though.
> 
> I saw this thing it was either here or inner office....that said like, looking forward to Fridays means your mind is lost.
> 
> ...



I do all my workouts very early in the morning so hosting in the middle of the week isn't that big of a deal. You are also far busier than I with kiddies and whatnot. My two cats are pretty self-sufficient. lol


----------



## G.T. (Apr 19, 2016)

mdk said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > A Tuesday dinner party is awesome though.
> ...


My days are kinda awesome if someone saw them through one of those time warp videos. Run at 4 something...breakfast shake. play with kids and watch the news(right now), I go to shower 630 while I listen to a podcast (i stay plugged into the matrix lol). flex. get dressed. listen to my most recent mix in the car as i enjoy a medium iced coffee(black/gross), arrive at work hyper as a donkey getting chased by a cheetah(never happens), tell or listen to some morning banter....my whole days work is done by like ten, then i sit and "oversee," or "USMB," lunch i grab straight meat from the deli and chew it like a carnivore.....listen to rush limbaugh and giggle at his narcissism and know it all fakesmarts. then gum cuz bad breath irks me. next coffee at 2 and i usually start getting visitors cuz they know ill be hyper as shit.

the elevator with these 2 other guys at 425, and all we talk is inappropriate shit. one day i said "going down" to this girl when the doors opened then it was silent and everyone busted out laughing. that was embarrassing. home by 440 or 445. grab a plain greek yogurt, almonds, water, workout like an animal 5 until 615ish. make dinner with goons hanging off of me. wrestle match with kylie, or she has gymnastics class now. read to her. movie, or make music. ASMR video, bed.

thats a weekday.


i dont know what my wife does. laundry, kids also. sometimes the coffee straws and receipts disappear out of my car.

my weekends i go fucking animal with landscaping. saturday night my friend and i sat on my big screen and watched tutorials on shooting and editing video. gunna be such a great summer


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 19, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 72045​


Hang in there Angel.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


I don't think it's pity with him.  He's been your friend, maybe it can help if you need someone to talk to.

Eod for me.  Just sayin, girlie.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2016)

7:30 meeting then busy all day.  Have a good one, I'll be in and out.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been up all night, I'm feeling tired and possibly grumpy.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 20, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 72045​



 ...................................  .................................  .............................. ................................

.





AngelsNDemons


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 72045​
> ...


You are so sweet...thank you...


----------



## mdk (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 20, 2016)

mdk said:


>


My confusion lasted eleven seconds.


& that's what she said


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone ever have Skippy PB Bites before?  They taste exactly like the inside of a Reese's PB cup.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>


God I love that guy.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 20, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


_Red Headed Stranger_ was the first album I bought..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He has the most beautiful voice.  He isn't that great looking but he always got the girls.  I heard him once many years ago and never stopped listening.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 20, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I lived in OKC and that was where a lot of kountry and weestern musician's had their resturaunts(Twitty Burger, Conway Twitty)and lived in the 1970's..So I was exposed to him in the early 70's, but he was just a short hair guitar player then..


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 21, 2016)

Easier day today, got the coffee going, watching the news and weather, waking up...


----------



## G.T. (Apr 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Easier day today, got the coffee going, watching the news and weather, waking up...


Morning Sarah. 

Today we all shine. The sun is perfect.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning GT.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 21, 2016)

Gym time, with a twist. Four arms not....forearms.

 Another two to drive to quit or - rebuild once they're broken. Lets see.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 21, 2016)

this is the set up so when the Mother gets back home she can say Daddy doesnt know what hes doing. goofy but she cant wait.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 22, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 72567​


something similar to this will hover me while i rest


----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 24, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Same here. I was sick once this year with a bad cold.  I only took expectorant and pain pills for the sore throat and headache.  It started out very badly and lasted just 2 weeks.  About the regular time for a cold.  I might only have one cold a year, and often none.  But I live in a warm, dry climate.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 24, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm feeling tired and stuff...
> 
> View attachment 66812







That's how I feel about you.  Go figure.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 24, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the mood for chocolate
> ...


There's always room for chocolate!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 24, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


----------



## pillars (Apr 24, 2016)

I was a hair model this morning for my regular hair stylist who just went through some new cutting training and had to demonstrate her skills.  Hair looks good!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2016)

If you've ever thought your couch was ugly, go give it a hug right this minute.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 24, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> If you've ever thought your couch was ugly, go give it a hug right this minute.





I'd kinda like to have that sofa.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > If you've ever thought your couch was ugly, go give it a hug right this minute.
> ...


I knew someone was gonna say that.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 24, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...




It would go great with this chair.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I see where you're going with it.  Nice.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 24, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





I'm thinking 1970's fur feet rugs and a lava lamp!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> I was a hair model this morning for my regular hair stylist who just went through some new cutting training and had to demonstrate her skills.  Hair looks good!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


I've never seen that movie but I did see that clip.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 25, 2016)

G.T. said:


> View attachment 72875



Hot!  Even if you hate me, still.... it is what it is.... YUMMY!  
Waiting for a matching pic of paulie to drool over


----------



## pillars (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It is a great movie. I love Hitchcock.  I have DVDs for almost all his movies.


Little known Hitchcock film.  It's a comedy.  Cute and funny. Just for chilling. Cast includes a very young and beautiful Shirley MacClaine.

The Trouble with Harry (1955)


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


I might have seen that at one point.  I love Shirley MacClaine.  

Did you see the movie or read The Girl?  It was about the turbulent relationship between Tippi Hedren and Hitchcock.  The movie was so well made.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I saw the movie on TV ...some months ago.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2016)

Right now? My mood?

About 10 minutes ago it was






Now, its


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2016)

Stealing pic for my pinterest ^ (said to nobody in particular).


----------



## G.T. (Apr 26, 2016)

Sprints into Darkness


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 26, 2016)

Too drunk to give a fuck......wanna fight?


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2016)

A love note for my head of department.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 28, 2016)

Mood: Enchanted, and full of wonderment. Sky is the limit, and standing in front of me is suicide by highway. ♡ is strong.


----------



## April (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 29, 2016)

Have a great day!


----------



## G.T. (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 29, 2016)

Thankful.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 30, 2016)

*Perfect Saturday beginning.....5 more weeks.



 





*​


----------



## Paulie (Apr 30, 2016)

G.T. said:


> this is the set up so when the Mother gets back home she can say Daddy doesnt know what hes doing. goofy but she cant wait.
> 
> View attachment 72430


She's a cutie.  No D4E


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2016)

G.T. said:


> *Perfect Saturday beginning.....5 more weeks.
> 
> View attachment 73429
> 
> ...


Lookin good, GT.  You've been working hard for it.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Awwww..


----------



## April (Apr 30, 2016)

G.T. said:


> 5 more weeks


----------



## G.T. (Apr 30, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > 5 more weeks


lol teenager sleeper


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 30, 2016)

.​


.​


----------



## G.T. (Apr 30, 2016)

​


----------



## Esmeralda (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 1, 2016)

_My Mood is: relieved._

_Goodbye, good riddance, better days. _​


----------



## G.T. (May 1, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> .​


Turn that inward towards your soul, might work.


----------



## G.T. (May 1, 2016)

G.T. said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > .​
> ...


Look, good. You did the right thing. Now instead of doing it half way give the rest a try HighHorsey.


----------



## BlackSand (May 1, 2016)

.​
​
.​


----------



## G.T. (May 1, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 1, 2016)

fuck off


----------



## G.T. (May 1, 2016)

fu


----------



## G.T. (May 1, 2016)

fu


----------



## G.T. (May 1, 2016)

When Ayn Rand died the Narcissists wept confusion - lost a hypocritical Moral Fascist, but RIP to a terrible human, assa llama bacons.


----------



## G.T. (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2016)

Thinking about it..


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

hahahaha


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2016)

I'm gonna start a sleeping pic thread. Hope y'all join in.


----------



## 007 (May 2, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Thinking about it..


She's hot...


----------



## Sarah G (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


I love Tina Fey.


----------



## ZackB (May 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Wow. I don't think you could of picked a less flattering pic of her. She usually has that perky, nerdy cute vibe happening. But she looks like a dude in this photo.


----------



## ZackB (May 3, 2016)

That photo makes Rachel Maddow look like Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

Me too. Love her eye roll, lol.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 4, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

Irritated and annoyed.  I was supposed to have the house to myself today - free day to do what I want.  But no!..........


----------



## strollingbones (May 4, 2016)

doesnt take much to ruin your day now does it....i got up at 3 am to do paperwork.....i got a major trip into town....i have the opposite problem....i have a lot of time alone with the house...the house is okay ...quiet this am


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

well it would not be bad if he was pleasant to be around.
he bitches and complains all day.  he just had a guy ask him to go golfing which he loves but because he doesn't like the course he turns him down.
now he's playing games on the internet and cursing his head off it's very agitating.


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

my day is not ruined, it's just more inconvenient.  I have quite a few errands to run so today may be the day to do it.
Dinner is already taken care of and in the crock pot.
I had another "issue" come up this morning as well, if you know what I mean...


----------



## strollingbones (May 4, 2016)

grumpy is fun...grumpy is always trying to get laid.....smh


----------



## strollingbones (May 4, 2016)

lol yea i know what you mean *looking in the rear view mirror*


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> lol yea i know what you mean *looking in the rear view mirror*



I was almost a week late, I was hoping I would be able to look back as well.... I'm going on 53 it's time!


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

... and hopefully this won't be me in 6 years....good Lord!

At age 59, Claudette Cook thought motherhood was out of reach – but not impossible. She and her husband are now expecting two bundles of joy:59-Year-Old Woman Expecting Twins


----------



## Grandma (May 4, 2016)

She'll be 77 when they graduate high school.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

Grandma said:


> She'll be 77 when they graduate high school.



Crazy!


----------



## Sarah G (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


Swaggah!


----------



## mdk (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

mdk said:


>



oh no you didn't!


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

we'll see how you do without Letang tonight... he should have gotten 2!


----------



## ZackB (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> well it would not be bad if he was pleasant to be around.
> he bitches and complains all day.  he just had a guy ask him to go golfing which he loves but because he doesn't like the course he turns him down.
> now he's playing games on the internet and cursing his head off it's very agitating.


Bonzi is living every girl's dream!


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL has got that Crack Whore Swag working this morning!


----------



## percysunshine (May 4, 2016)

.
Anticipation...is making me wait...


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

You are anticipating eating a fish?


----------



## percysunshine (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You are anticipating eating a fish?



It is a metaphor...I am anticipating other stuff...


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > You are anticipating eating a fish?
> ...



yes, I know, my poor attempt at humor.  Care to share?


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

mdk said:


>



I'm reporting this post....


----------



## percysunshine (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



If I share it with you, it might not happen...


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Oh no! Superstitious!  Okay well then share if it DOES happen


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You can laugh cause you know you'll probably take the series in 6.  I would like to kick Crosby in the face.


----------



## mdk (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I would like to lick Crosby's face.


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You can lick the blood off after I'm done with him.


----------



## mdk (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



he's a good players, other than that, I'd kick his ass.  I fight dirty.

Here's my favorite Caps player(s);

JOHN CARLSON


----------



## mdk (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Holtby is hot as hell. lol


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

TOM WILSON


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



If I can "get him" (Holtby) will you join us?


----------



## mdk (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You can hold the camera. lol


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

I'll have to find a pic of his wife.... that may make things a bit tricky.....


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



You have not even met me yet!  I'm not like most women!  Be a little open minded!


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

He looks damn good her.  Wife is pretty but, nothing extra....


----------



## mdk (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> He looks damn good her.  Wife is pretty but, nothing extra....



His wife is quite pretty, but he is surface of the sun hot. Meow!


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

I like this one of him too....

She's in the way though - move over bitch!


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 5, 2016)

Better watch it or Tyrone will be talking about your bodily fluids next.


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

.... there there were "headache waves" emanating from her head, it would be nearly perfect (and if she were about 20 years older!)


----------



## ZackB (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... there there were "headache waves" emanating from her head, it would be nearly perfect (and if she were about 20 years older!)


Well hell, may as well hit the prescription pain meds then. Shit, it's already past 9:00 am on the east coast. What are you waiting for?!? Better to be medicated than in pain!


----------



## Alex. (May 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > .... there there were "headache waves" emanating from her head, it would be nearly perfect (and if she were about 20 years older!)
> ...



"Better to be medicated inebriated than in pain!"


FIFY


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > .... there there were "headache waves" emanating from her head, it would be nearly perfect (and if she were about 20 years older!)
> ...



nah not yet, it was KILLER when I woke up!  but I think that was because of the dream I had.
I thought I was going to have a stroke!


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

no - none of that  - yet

I'll keep you guys posted so you can start mocking in full force...


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

mdk said:


>



Fuck you and your voodoo too!


----------



## ZackB (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Did you dream that you were trapped in a marriage with someone you did not love and that your only release was through an anonymous internet message board and prescription meds?


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...



No, I can honestly say I have never had that dream


----------



## mdk (May 6, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (May 6, 2016)

mdk said:


>



Either the Pens won (in overtime) ... Or your weed man was so stoned he forgot to charge ya.

.


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

mdk said:


>



seriously?  isn't your hubby jealous at all? I mean... he's cute but ... obsessed!


----------



## mdk (May 6, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Pens play tomorrow evening. I am happy that it is Friday and I am celebrating by making some Moscow Mules.


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

mdk said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



We gave our tix away.


----------



## mdk (May 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Neither of us are the jealous type. It is an emotion that I do not understand.


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Good! It's ugly!!!!  Once I feel it I run!  Nasty stuff!~


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)

Feeling victorious that I "persuaded" the floor company that installed my $15,000 floor to come back and remove the floor they laid and put down a new one. After months  of inspections, investigations and a rendering by the manufacturer and hammering the intermediary I got my $70 tip I gave to the original installer returned and the are reimbursing me for my time I spent negotiating and dealing with this situation.

I came from nothing and always appreciate someone who busts their ass and am not cheap (I tip very well)  but drunks, morons and half assed jobs I will never tolerate.


----------



## strollingbones (May 7, 2016)

alex is as full of shit as connery was


----------



## strollingbones (May 7, 2016)

grumpy is sick...grumpy needs constant attention....grumpy has a cold.....


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Feeling victorious that I "persuaded" the floor company that installed my $15,000 floor to come back and remove the floor they laid and put down a new one. After months  of inspections, investigations and a rendering by the manufacturer and hammering the intermediary I got my $70 tip I gave to the original installer returned and the are reimbursing me for my time I spent negotiating and dealing with this situation.
> 
> I came from nothing and always appreciate someone who busts their ass and am not cheap (I tip very well)  but drunks, morons and half assed jobs I will never tolerate.


What kind of flooring did you get?


----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

Considering what a weird nights sleep I had, feeling pretty good.
Hopeful for a good day, maybe even actually get out and do something!


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling victorious that I "persuaded" the floor company that installed my $15,000 floor to come back and remove the floor they laid and put down a new one. After months  of inspections, investigations and a rendering by the manufacturer and hammering the intermediary I got my $70 tip I gave to the original installer returned and the are reimbursing me for my time I spent negotiating and dealing with this situation.
> ...


Wood


----------



## mdk (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

mdk you need to hire a maid!  you should not be working like that.

if I could find a pic of a woman in a robe, feet propped on an ottoman, sitting on the couch with a keyboard in my lap, that would do it....  maybe later like mdk.....


----------



## mdk (May 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk you need to hire a maid!  you should not be working like that.
> 
> if I could find a pic of a woman in a robe, feet propped on an ottoman, sitting on the couch with a keyboard in my lap, that would do it....  maybe later like mdk.....



My husband has suggested on numerous occasions that we should hire a maid. Growing up a poor kid, I find the whole idea to be frivolous. What I am doing is nothing to what my mother and grandmother had to endure. I am only rushing around b/c I wish to finish all these chores before we attend a lawn game party at best friend's house.


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


More info.    I love wood flooring right now, wide plank, knotty pine but that doesn't go with the place I'm in.


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


They came over and tried to fill there screw up with putty. Simply unacceptable for a brand new floor. My position from day one was " you folks want 100% of the price, I want 100% of the product and services" $15,000 is a premium price I want premium service.  Mistakes I can understand, but when they said this was the best they would do I found that unacceptable.

This is just one out of many I defects in workman ship or materials I found.








There are more pics I can post if you like so you can watch out when you plan to purchase your floor.


----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk you need to hire a maid!  you should not be working like that.
> ...



lawn games!  love them!  (well all but volleyball... yuck)


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

That doesn't look good.


----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I like those wide boards.  Ours are not as wide, we had ours done about 6 or 7 years ago, they still look great!  Never had to deal with anything like that.  Forget what we paid....


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


This is the "showcase" room when I sell the place this room is what wows people when they come over. Can't have this sort of poor workmanship or faulty products detracting from its beauty.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> My husband has suggested on numerous occasions that we should hire a maid. Growing up a poor kid, I find the whole idea to be frivolous. .



Don't look now, but he's already hired somebody.


----------



## mdk (May 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Corn-Hole, Bocce, Kubb, and, then the Pens games in the evening. Woot!


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> That doesn't look good.


LOL no it did not. They sent some goon over a couple of days ago and he tried to tell me I was imagining this. So I showed him some more that I found and he wanted to cut out portions and do some "patchwork".  That did not happen.


----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

We are pretty happy with ours - is it 100% perfect, no - I prefer carpeting (warmer) but this is IS much easier to keep up.


----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



What is Kubb?   I hope your evening ends in disappointment....


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> We are pretty happy with ours - is it 100% perfect, no - I prefer carpeting (warmer) but this is IS much easier to keep up.
> 
> View attachment 74030


That is nice. Perfection  is not the expectation,  requiring a product that is fit for the purpose for which it is intended and installed in a  workman like manner is within the realm of reasonability.

Once I told the owner that I gave the primary installer a $50 tip and his apprentice a $20 tip he seemed to be shocked and developed  different tone and a more open mind as to who I was and what I wanted.


----------



## mdk (May 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



It is a Swedish lawn game. It is also known as Viking Chess and it is an enormous amount of fun. Also, very easy to play and learn.

Kubb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## percysunshine (May 7, 2016)

mdk said:


>



At least you have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



hmmmm will have to try that this summer.
You didn't happen to grow up Lutheran or have any Lutherans in your family did you?


----------



## mdk (May 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



No, almost everyone in both of our families are Catholic. We have a few Jewish family members as well, but their numbers dwindled significantly as a result of WWII.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> It is a Swedish lawn game. It is also known as Viking Chess and it is an enormous amount of fun. Also, very easy to play and learn.
> 
> Kubb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



As some Swedes play it, the game of Kubb is usually followed by a rousing game of Bjer.

In fact, the Bjer and Kubb can be almost inseparable at times.


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk you need to hire a maid!  you should not be working like that.
> ...


I'm thinking of hiring someone to wash windows and clean like once a month thoroughly and then we just maintain.  He never has time to do those windows and I just don't want to,

I know the feeling that hiring someone gives you when you come from a family with a real work ethic.  My family is old Irish stock and we're used to doing everything ourselves but if you have the extra cash, why not take some more time for yourself?


----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > It is a Swedish lawn game. It is also known as Viking Chess and it is an enormous amount of fun. Also, very easy to play and learn.
> ...



Hmmm I have a lot to learn about lawn games!  Interesting!


----------



## mdk (May 7, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > It is a Swedish lawn game. It is also known as Viking Chess and it is an enormous amount of fun. Also, very easy to play and learn.
> ...



I love a good Bjer. lol


----------



## mdk (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> I'm thinking of hiring someone to wash windows and clean like once a month thoroughly and then we just maintain. He never has time to do those windows and I just don't want to,
> 
> I know the feeling that hiring someone gives you when you come from a family with a real work ethic. My family is old Irish stock and we're used to doing everything ourselves but if you have the extra cash, why not take some more time for yourself?



To be honest, I find these chores to be almost therapeutic. I am an 'idle hands are the devil's playthings' sort of guy. lol


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I wouldn't want some stranger cleaning my messes.  I would feel very uncomfortable about that, TBH.  I don't want anyone touching MY stuff.  It's like getting too "personal," you know?


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)

Back on point.


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I have a cleaning lady who comes with her crew they are reasonable. I did not want to at first, I like doing that myself, but I have to admit it does feel pretty good when I come home and everything is done. They do my laundry, windows, general cleaning and taking care of the dogs when   I am traveling.


Try it for one time and see how you like it.


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


It's time I get a little help.  I don't mind dusting and sweeping up, daily dishes and stuff but I can use the help.


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)

The housekeeper from American Dad.    Lol.


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Feels good to have someone else do that stuff once in a while. Being the "every-person"  gets tedious.


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


My sister has a big house and has someone help her like that.  I'll talk to her about it.


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sarah . . .


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


I wonder if I could get away with that?


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



This could be you, Sarah!


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

Hmmmm


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


Poor little cinderfella.  He needs a back rub.


----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

okay I'm totally approving of the direction this thread is going......


----------



## April (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 8, 2016)




----------



## April (May 8, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Did the contractor have a bunch of fucking left handed Mexicans working for him?


----------



## Alex. (May 8, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Nah the senior guy who came over and who I fought to continue the job was Russian he wore some  heavy smelly cologne and wanted "vwahdka" so he could take it to Canada where he was in an ice fishing competition. I do not believe he will be getting anymore work from this Contractor. His assistant did not speak English he was eastern European and he smiled a lot.


----------



## ZackB (May 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


I had cherry wood flooring installed in my kitchen and living room 3 years ago. My Guy's workers were Mexican. I could not even converse with them. But, they did a good job. 

That's my feel good sentiment in consideration of Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## Alex. (May 8, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...



I spoke "Attorney General" all of a sudden everyone stopped speaking in tongues and we all spoke the same language.


----------



## mdk (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Ew.  Ugly kid.


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2016)

That's my mood.


----------



## Sarah G (May 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That's my mood.


I get it but that's a real kid.  I don't think I've seen one that ugly.


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2016)

She looks really pissed off.


----------



## Bonzi (May 9, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 10, 2016)

*Am I wrong for trying to reach for things that I can't see*


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Am I wrong for trying to reach for things that I can't see*


I'm stealing that...


----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)




----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)




----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Is that a voodoo doll or a sexual abuse doll?


----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> It is a Swedish lawn game. It is also known as Viking Chess and it is an enormous amount of fun. Also, very easy to play and learn.
> 
> Kubb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*Lolz ... There is a version in the Sims 3 game *(doubt it is exactly the same)*.*
*







*​.​


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > It is a Swedish lawn game. It is also known as Viking Chess and it is an enormous amount of fun. Also, very easy to play and learn.
> ...



It looks like exactly the same game, but with different pieces. I haven't played The Sims in ages. I used to love putting them in the kitchen, selling the doors, and, making them cook until the house burned down. lol

Or having a pool party and then selling the ladder once all the guest went for a dip. Evil!


----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)

Never played.  Seems like something people would do with no life.....


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Never played.  Seems like something people would do with no life.....



Or with a little free time. Whichever.


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> It looks like exactly the same game, but with different pieces. I haven't played The Sims in ages. I used to love putting them in the kitchen, selling the doors, and, making them cook until the house burned down. lol
> 
> Or having a pool party and then selling the ladder once all the guest went for a dip. Evil!



Yeah ... Throwing a party and locking the door after you catch the house on fire then watching the festivities from your lawn chair.
Been there done that ... Fell asleep before the good part ... 



​
.​


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Never played.  Seems like something people would do with no life.....
> ...



honestly I have never played so I have not clue how much time it takes or doesn't... ?
my daughter in law plays something like it... "Another Life" or some such thing....


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

I'm painting a dresser. My hands are screaming but Ima gonna finish it anyway.


----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)




----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



Let us hope the Capitals play as well as that drawing.


----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Both gross and terrible... awful combo!  (... I've probably doomed them just by posting it ...)


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I could this win. I am bruised and battered after falling today.


----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Oh you were serious about that earlier "mood" ... what happened?


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


You fell now?


----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Hired help!!!   I want you to feel better, but, I can't root for the Pens... sorry


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Oh you were serious about that earlier "mood" ... what happened?



Yeah, I totally biffed. I was rushing up the stairs (in the pouring rain) carrying two large handful of groceries, slipped on the last step, and, fell down them.  My hands were full so I couldn't brace myself. Thank goodness there was only six of them, but I am cut and bruised the fuck up. lol


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you were serious about that earlier "mood" ... what happened?
> ...


Oh my goodness you poor thing.    My tailbone hasn't been the same since my fall.  I tell you, it doesn't make you any more cautious.  I've almost fallen three times since then.  I'm clumsy, I think maybe I try to go too fast all the time.


----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you were serious about that earlier "mood" ... what happened?
> ...


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Thanks. I'll be fine. I am a little battered, but I think my ego is the most bruised. I soaked in some Epsom salt and I feel much better.


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Advil is your friend.


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So are bongs rips. lol


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I knew you were going to say something like that.


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2016)

So does pot help a long time for the pain?  Serious question.


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> So does pot help a long time for the pain?  Serious question.



It does for me; however, I have _really_ good shit.


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2016)

A little pot helps a great deal when I have a headache*






* a tip I learned from Dr.Oz


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)

Alex. said:


> A little pot helps a great deal when I have a headache*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copperheads!


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

I don't want the high from pot.

Meanwhile...a half a vicodin will suffice cuz I wanna cry its hurts so damn bad. I finished the fucking dresser. And as usual..I hate it. But..last one I hated I got 100 bucks for. This one..I am hoping for 85 because it is a small dresser..like for a child.


----------



## mdk (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I don't want the high from pot.
> 
> Meanwhile...a half a vicodin will suffice cuz I wanna cry its hurts so damn bad. I finished the fucking dresser. And as usual..I hate it. But..last one I hated I got 100 bucks for. This one..I am hoping for 85 because it is a small dresser..like for a child.




I have said this to you for years now, but what a great talent you are. I am jealous!!


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2016)

If I could find cheap dressers and paint and sell them and get at least 400 bucks per month, I would never need another roomie. Ever. Just 400 lousy extra bucks per month. But they are too hard to find now.


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> If I could find cheap dressers and paint and sell them and get at least 400 bucks per month, I would never need another roomie. Ever. Just 400 lousy extra bucks per month. But they are too hard to find now.


If you could get to feeling better, you could antique furniture that people already have.  My sister had someone do a table and hutch for her kitchen that looks so cute.


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2016)

An artist would charge 400 just for the table and hutch.


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > If I could find cheap dressers and paint and sell them and get at least 400 bucks per month, I would never need another roomie. Ever. Just 400 lousy extra bucks per month. But they are too hard to find now.
> ...


I used to do that. Too much trouble and they bitch too much. "But, its not dark enoughhhhhhhhhhh!" or "but, I think I see a missed spotttttttttttt" boo fuckin hoo waaaaaaaaaa. And I wind up doing the work with half pay because they refuse to pay the balance. Nope. They either like MY design and buy it, or not.


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> An artist would charge 400 just for the table and hutch.


Sarah..I didn't used to be poor. I was just STUPID.


----------



## Sarah G (May 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > An artist would charge 400 just for the table and hutch.
> ...


Okay.


----------



## strollingbones (May 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I don't want the high from pot.
> 
> Meanwhile...a half a vicodin will suffice cuz I wanna cry its hurts so damn bad. I finished the fucking dresser. And as usual..I hate it. But..last one I hated I got 100 bucks for. This one..I am hoping for 85 because it is a small dresser..like for a child.



if i were with the toddler and ran across that dresser....i would easily pop a few serious bones on it...more than 100.......i would not really be too sad at 200 to be honest....love it...the bird flying is great theme...ask more....
that is the only way you will get more


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

Don't want to talk about it!!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2016)

Gosh, I can't find the right pic to go with my mood!

PAIN....but dancing in the now empty room the exroomie left today. Dancing..owing...dancing...owing.

So picture someone in pain but dancing around an empty room thrilled it is empty...and is kinda loopy from pain pills.


----------



## mdk (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Don't want to talk about it!!!!



That third period was lunatic! Three damn 'delay of game' penalties in a row. 

The Caps showed a tremendous amount of heart. I still hate them, though. lol


----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Don't want to talk about it!!!!
> ...



eh... we are used to this in the DC area.
I think my man is about to give up on sports (yeah right!).....


----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)

Now we get to watch the Nationals ALMOST make the playoffs or lose in the first round (or whatever they call it in baseball)

BTW - I do like the Bucs!


----------



## Gracie (May 12, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 12, 2016)

Clark Kent

vs.

Carnivore​


----------



## April (May 12, 2016)




----------



## mdk (May 12, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Now we get to watch the Nationals ALMOST make the playoffs or lose in the first round (or whatever they call it in baseball)
> 
> BTW - I do like the Bucs!



I like The Nationals. I would watch Harper read names from a phone book. Meow!


----------



## ZackB (May 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Clark Kent
> 
> vs.
> 
> Carnivore​


Carnivore rocked. But you would not know anything about that would you, GT?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 12, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Dale needs to see this.  He will hit the fallout shelter and disappear for years.


----------



## Gracie (May 12, 2016)

Get this:

I rented the room after all. But...before I could delete the ad, a man calls and says: "Yeah, hello. I'm calling about your room*s* for rent and I see all these NO THIS NO THAT NO FRIENDS OVER. If my kid or myself is paying for the room, he can do what he wants in it, LADY!".

Ohhhhh. Wrong old lady to bark at. BAD idea. I gave him what for, and not very nicely. Then he yelled "IF I PAY FOR THAT ROOM, HE CAN DO WHATEVER HE WANTS IN THAT HOUSE!" and I yelled back "LEARN TO READ. I HAVE ONE...hello?...ONE room..not rooms! TAKE HIM TO A MOTEL AND LET HIM SNEAK IN 5 OF HIS FRIENDS AND SEE HOW LONG HE LASTS! RULES ARE RULES! BETTER YET, LET HIM DO WHAT HE WANTS IN YOUR HOUSE. Oh! WAIT! Why are you kicking him out of YOUR place?" and he hung up.

Moron. And the apple doesn't fall far from the tree either, I'm betting.


----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 13, 2016)




----------



## mdk (May 13, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 13, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 74700


lol you quacker, this image is gunna haunt my daymares


----------



## G.T. (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Grandma (May 13, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 14, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 14, 2016)

18 weeks down looking at the Calendar amd subtracting illnesses. Lost all the weight I needed to - and am flying towards my goal. Probably three weeks left, there was none an excuse. It was motivating to have somewhere to document it and thank you. id show me topless but the hatred would seeth, Im through with that segment of this population. Nice to meet ya though, Zack.


----------



## April (May 14, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 14, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


takes a whole pot to charge that 1 wonewy cell lol


----------



## April (May 14, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




More like an entire I.V. bagful..  poor lil brain-cell


----------



## G.T. (May 14, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


your brain cell need to learn cell division, im tellin ya. its all the rage, at a rave


----------



## Gracie (May 14, 2016)

Almost all cleaned up in here. Mood today is permanent.








My swan song exit.

Love you guys. Well..some of you.


----------



## Sarah G (May 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Almost all cleaned up in here. Mood today is permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're leaving the FZ or the whole board?


----------



## G.T. (May 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Almost all cleaned up in here. Mood today is permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont leave Ms. Gracie


----------



## Sarah G (May 14, 2016)

Okay, don't tell me then.


----------



## Bonzi (May 15, 2016)




----------



## April (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 16, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 74958​


That is so cool.


----------



## strollingbones (May 16, 2016)

what have i missed?  gracie is leaving why?


----------



## April (May 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> what have i missed?  gracie is leaving why?


Dharareah


----------



## OldLady (May 16, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 16, 2016)

Every week, resets 10 workouts to go.
And Im not mad at that at all.
GO TIME.


----------



## Sarah G (May 16, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > what have i missed?  gracie is leaving why?
> ...


How could Dhara make anyone want to leave permanently?  She's easy to ignore.


----------



## NLT (May 16, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> How could Dhara make anyone want to leave permanently?  She's easy to ignore.


I think Gracie got grossed out by dhagras constant threads about sex and children


----------



## Moonglow (May 16, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > what have i missed?  gracie is leaving why?
> ...


Did Duhrah pull a reverse Gracie?


----------



## Moonglow (May 16, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Yea indeed, when I read here threads my eyes roll back in my head so I can't see no more...................


----------



## G.T. (May 16, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 16, 2016)

nother down. check.

Paulie you still getting it in for the Spring?

You far from "Wildwood Crest?"


----------



## Paulie (May 16, 2016)

G.T. said:


> nother down. check.
> 
> Paulie you still getting it in for the Spring?
> 
> You far from "Wildwood Crest?"


Getting what in? These days I'm renovating my house with any free time I have outside of work. I have no life right now. Should be done and moved in by June 1 though then take a little break before I start phase 2 which is a little addition. Wildwood crest is about 30 minutes down the parkway from me


----------



## G.T. (May 16, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > nother down. check.
> ...


Exercise.





I'll be at a Beach house somewhere in Wildwood crest I guess - in August.


----------



## Sarah G (May 16, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > nother down. check.
> ...


June 1 is two weeks away.  You'll be done and moved in?  That's ambitious.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 16, 2016)

Feel pretty good I am going to get measured for a few bespoke suits tomorrow, then off for lunch/early dinner.


----------



## Paulie (May 16, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I'm superman


----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Paulie (May 17, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


The whole fam or just you? We should catch up


----------



## G.T. (May 17, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Like ten people. I'll be game, ill remind ya when it gets closer its already booked and all


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2016)

i think gracie may be upset that she is getting reported by a few of the pervert posse'...fuck em gracie....just fuck em


----------



## G.T. (May 17, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 17, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2016)

come on people its only tuesday lets try to be in better moods....tuesday....only looks good cause of monday i know i know but think of it as the wednesday eve?


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2016)

local news story about black bears getting on the move and how to keep them away from your house....seems the bears are covering ground looking for food...


----------



## G.T. (May 17, 2016)

Today is great Bones. never been a better Tuesday and its only 730


----------



## mdk (May 17, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2016)

z


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 18, 2016)

Fear is my mood, basically, or fear of the unknown.

Had a CT Scan for what they thought was a
hernia. That turned out to be Diverticulitis, which has since been fixed with a deluge of antibiotics.

During that same CT Scan, however, they discovered a mass on my left kidney. I was told yesterday by my urologist that I was likely to have half or maybe all of the kidney removed.

No times or dates yet for the actual surgery, but positive thoughts or prayers would be
greatly appreciated.

P.S. I guess I should be thankful for having the unbearable pain from the Diverticulitis.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Fear is my mood, basically, or fear of the unknown.
> 
> Had a CT Scan for what they thought was a
> hernia. That turned out to be Diverticulitis, which has since been fixed with a deluge of antibiotics.
> ...


You will beast through all of that. Trust your docs, and dont miss any appointments.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 18, 2016)

Thanks, G.T. 

I'll do my level best.


----------



## Alex. (May 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Fear is my mood, basically, or fear of the unknown.
> 
> Had a CT Scan for what they thought was a
> hernia. That turned out to be Diverticulitis, which has since been fixed with a deluge of antibiotics.
> ...


Sending good thoughts and prayers Cassy Mo


----------



## strollingbones (May 18, 2016)

do what the docs say.....and power on that is all you can do.....hoping for the best outcome....


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Thanks, G.T.
> 
> I'll do my level best.


You are one of the nicest, kindest, most generous spirited people on this board. I know you must have a good and strong spirit.  Everyone here is pulling for you; you have a lot of friends here.  I think you'll get past the worst of this trial. Find strength and support in your friends here and do everything the doctors say.  I think the Diverticulitis will heal and who needs two kidneys anyway? It's a trial. Be strong and positive.

May the sun bring you new energy by day, 
may the moon softly restore you by night, 
may the rain wash away your worries, 
may the breeze blow new strength into your being, 
may you walk gently through the world and 
know it's beauty all the days of your life.
 - Apache Blessing


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 18, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> do what the docs say.....and power on that is all you can do.....hoping for the best outcome....



You, along with my sister, are my beacon of hope.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 18, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> You are one of the nicest, kindest, most generous spirited people on this board. I know you must have a good and strong spirit. Everyone here is pulling for you; you have a lot of friends here. I think you'll get past the worst of this trial. Find strength and support in your friends here and do everything the doctors say. I think the Diverticulitis will heal and who needs two kidneys anyway? It's a trial. Be strong and positive.



Bless you, Esmeralda, if I could only give you a big old hug. Thank you.


----------



## strollingbones (May 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > do what the docs say.....and power on that is all you can do.....hoping for the best outcome....
> ...



well that is just sad honey just sad......first trust your doctor...next get a 2nd opinion before you let them take anything out...

i hate that good news/bad news shit....good news your tummie troubles are solved....bad news you got a kidney issue....


----------



## strollingbones (May 18, 2016)

lets just hope the mass is not cancer....


----------



## strollingbones (May 18, 2016)

and mo, if it is cancer......you will join the club no one wants to be in and you will deal with it....slowly but surely you will deal with it....i hope that is not the road the fates have chosen for you..you will not walk the road along....as esmeralda said.....you have friends and support...


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 18, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> and mo, if it is cancer......you will join the club no one wants to be in and you will deal with it....slowly but surely you will deal with it....i hope that is not the road the fates have chosen for you..you will not walk the road along....as esmeralda said.....you have friends and support...



Bless you, Bones, and a big thanks.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 18, 2016)

My connection keeps dropping, and my sister should be waking up soon, so I'll sign off now.

Thank you, everyone, for a very uplifting morning!


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> My connection keeps dropping, and my sister should be waking up soon, so I'll sign off now.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for a very uplifting morning!


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> My connection keeps dropping, and my sister should be waking up soon, so I'll sign off now.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for a very uplifting morning!


----------



## strollingbones (May 18, 2016)

we are the farts beneath your wings girl friend......


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> we are the farts beneath your wings girl friend......


speak for yourself misses flatulance

im content with being a boxfan under her wing lol


----------



## strollingbones (May 18, 2016)

i ate some sugar free stuff...those sugar alcohols are hell....


----------



## Sarah G (May 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> My connection keeps dropping, and my sister should be waking up soon, so I'll sign off now.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for a very uplifting morning!


I don't mean to minimize things but I have a friend who has lived a very nice life with only one kidney.  Over thirty years.  May not be the same problem but she's been in great shape.  You are strong, you have a good, positive, attitude, You will win here.


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


>


Now post what happened directly BEFORE this scene here


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

G.T. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 18, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> come on people its only tuesday lets try to be in better moods....tuesday....only looks good cause of monday i know i know but think of it as the wednesday eve?





Wednesday is my Friday!  Yay!


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Fear is my mood, basically, or fear of the unknown.
> 
> Had a CT Scan for what they thought was a
> hernia. That turned out to be Diverticulitis, which has since been fixed with a deluge of antibiotics.
> ...




Hugs, Cassy!  I'm sure sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (May 18, 2016)

It's my Friday!


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Me. Almost over my snit. Almost. Not quite yet. But close.


----------



## April (May 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<Me. Almost over my snit. Almost. Not quite yet. But close.


----------



## pillars (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

Who dat in yer avie, AngelsNDemons? You?


----------



## April (May 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Who dat in yer avie, AngelsNDemons? You?


yip.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

You iz so purty!


----------



## April (May 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> You iz so purty!


well..thank you. : )


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

The artist in me wishes she could still draw. Those collar bones, that smile. Those shoulders. I wanna draw them.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

I always wanted collar bones. And a waist.


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

I had to attend a cocktail party this evening  hosted by my husband's boss. My tolerance for stuck up assholes is very short. Lord give me strength. lol


----------



## Alex. (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> I had to attend a cocktail party this evening  hosted by my husband's boss. My tolerance for stuck up assholes is very short. Lord me strength. lol


Have a pig in a blanket


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> I had to attend a cocktail party this evening  hosted by my husband's boss. My tolerance for stuck up assholes is very short. Lord me strength. lol


Just fart and say in your most gentlemanly voice "oh. Pardon me" and keep sipping your cocktail.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2016)




----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I had to attend a cocktail party this evening  hosted by my husband's boss. My tolerance for stuck up assholes is very short. Lord me strength. lol
> ...



The staff walking around didn't have any. These people were such hoity-toity charlatans. lol


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2016)

You could beat me with a bat and I'd feel better...


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I had to attend a cocktail party this evening  hosted by my husband's boss. My tolerance for stuck up assholes is very short. Lord me strength. lol
> ...



I was wearing my Pens jersey. lol


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

Then a gentleman classily lifts his leg just a bit so he does not wobble, and farts, then slowly lowers the leg again while continuing sipping his drink and briefly apologizes for the impending explosion....jersey or not.


----------



## percysunshine (May 18, 2016)

.
Is clueless a mood?


----------



## Alex. (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Check their pockets


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

Yeah. I think.






or this totally disgusting ad from some super bowl commercial that made me gag.


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



They had an idiotically large home that was mostly unfurnished. Other than to put on heirs, why bother?


----------



## Alex. (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Because they cannot afford to furnish yet. Had a buddy of mine do the same , he is dead now. It does not really matter does it?


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Airs. Not heirs, lol. Sorry. Just wanted to fix that for ya. 

They bothered because they were showing off.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2016)

I am having a bad heir day


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Of course, it doesn't matter. I don't particularly like the host, though. He was terribly rude to me...until he realized whom was my husband.


----------



## Sarah G (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I did that back when I was in my early 20s and had just got my first higher paying job.  My living room sat mainly unfurnished for 6 months because I couldn't afford it.  I had high goals.  

I left the apartment after the first year.  Live and learn.


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Damn my autocorrect. lol


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



This home had many living spaces; however, most were empty.


----------



## Alex. (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I did not mean for you, I meant for the clowns who live unfurnished


----------



## Sarah G (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


When you're growing for the future, it's a little different.  I was showing off what I mistakenly thought I could afford at the time.


----------



## April (May 18, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I am having a bad heir day


----------



## April (May 18, 2016)

OT I know but that reminded me of that meme I found a few days ago


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Sure they owned it?  Maybe they got the access code from the realtor...


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Did you get rude back? Dayum. Nothing like being rude to the guests.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Less is better when ya get older. Less to dust, less to mop, less to vac.


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



No, I there was nothing I could say that reality didn't speak for me. lol


----------



## pillars (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


What are their doing to their heirs?


----------



## pillars (May 18, 2016)

mdk said:


> No, I there was nothing I could say that reality didn't speak for me. lol



Being politely rude is an art form in the south, bless our hearts.


----------



## mdk (May 18, 2016)

pillars said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > No, I there was nothing I could say that reality didn't speak for me. lol
> ...



I prefer letting one's own hubris crush them. I don't need to help nature. lol


----------



## G.T. (May 19, 2016)

cant sleeEeEpp


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2016)

Been a long day.


----------



## April (May 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> cant sleeEeEpp


----------



## Sarah G (May 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Been a long day.


Seeing a gif like this one might help you get back to sleep.  It's like the power of suggestion.

Also, I've been eating something when I wake up in the middle of the night, it helps.  I don't think I eat late enough for it to take me through the night.  It has to be something kind of sturdy like some cheese or the other night I had a little macaroni salad not light weight food like fruit.  Anyway, I've been going back to sleep sooner and getting more rest lately.


----------



## G.T. (May 20, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > cant sleeEeEpp
> ...


killuminati


----------



## April (May 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


----------



## Sbiker (May 20, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > cant sleeEeEpp
> ...



Shut or shoot it


----------



## G.T. (May 20, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Cobain?


----------



## Sbiker (May 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Rulezzzzz! ^) My school years!


----------



## G.T. (May 20, 2016)

my colors this spring


----------



## April (May 20, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 20, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 75463​


caffeine heddd


----------



## G.T. (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 20, 2016)

My sigline. That's my mood.


----------



## Sbiker (May 20, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## G.T. (May 21, 2016)

Gorgeous sunrise coffee, no owl lol ....and its gym time to jumpstart an awesome Saturday.


----------



## Bonzi (May 21, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 21, 2016)

any movement in a positive direction is progression


----------



## percysunshine (May 21, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 75463​



Why does your coffee cup have the same pattern as your shirt?

Oh...and that ash is about to burn your third finger...


----------



## Sonny Clark (May 21, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75463​
> ...


coordinated and dazed?   .............................................. just a guess.......................... maybe contemplating the next move......


----------



## percysunshine (May 21, 2016)




----------



## April (May 21, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75463​
> ...


----------



## G.T. (May 21, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 21, 2016)

Bourbon and a fresh shave. 

♡


----------



## percysunshine (May 21, 2016)

.
I am in the mood to watch 'The Big Lebowski'.

Polish Opera seems to have a calming effect.


----------



## April (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> .
> I am in the mood to watch 'The Big Lebowski'.
> 
> Polish Opera seems to have a calming effect.


Watch Crazy Heart instead.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


All done working today?


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm playing hooky tonight.    I have some PTO time.  Why not use it?


----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I always use PTO.  Do anything fun?


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No, but I went out last night and was a little tired today, so I was just like meeeehhhh.  I don't feel like working tonight.  Lol.  I know . . . my bad.    I just feel lazy today.  I have a lot of PTO time saved up though.  I'll be using some in June when I go on my vacation and I should still have plenty left. I do have to use it before the end of the year.  We are only able to carry over like 40 hours into the next period.


----------



## Gracie (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He's working this weekend so I cleaned house today.  Other than that, I haven't been doing much.  Watching TV and on here.


----------



## Vikrant (May 21, 2016)

"Sleepless in Seattle"


----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> "Sleepless in Seattle"


Me too.  Sleepless in Ohio.


----------



## Vikrant (May 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > "Sleepless in Seattle"
> ...



Do you know a good bedtime story?


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 22, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Once upon a time, there were a couple of message board rats who couldn't sleep.  They whined and complained for hours and got so bored with each other, their eyes just suddenly closed and they face planted into their keyboards.

The End.


----------



## Vikrant (May 22, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



<Snoring loudly> 

Thank you! Good night!


----------



## Sarah G (May 22, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Nite Vikrant.  See ya tomorrow.


----------



## percysunshine (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> View attachment 75590


Zack, that should be your avatar.


----------



## Bonzi (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 22, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75590
> ...



that is WAY too cool for Zack......


----------



## April (May 22, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75590
> ...


nah...the sock avi suits him just perfect.


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

#daddydoodles


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


Fuck you.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


Fuck both of you.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 22, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

lil behind the scenes @a video shoot, with my Vampire makeup did.

I think we did a good job with the makeup.... it didnt end up overly fake/cheesey, i was able to write inside the lines with this pencil thing and then use my pinky to blend it less harshly.


----------



## ChrisL (May 22, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> lil behind the scenes @a video shoot, with my Vampire makeup did.
> 
> I think we did a good job with the makeup.... it didnt end up overly fake/cheesey, i was able to write inside the lines with this pencil thing and then use my pinky to blend it less harshly.
> 
> View attachment 75648


You look like a fugitive from a Robert Rodriquez porn flick, you asshole.


----------



## April (May 22, 2016)

percysunshine said:


>


hey percysunshine  ... there's a present waiting for you in my photo gallery...


----------



## ChrisL (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> lil behind the scenes @a video shoot, with my Vampire makeup did.
> 
> I think we did a good job with the makeup.... it didnt end up overly fake/cheesey, i was able to write inside the lines with this pencil thing and then use my pinky to blend it less harshly.
> 
> View attachment 75648



It looks cool!   

I have some awesome photos of my son dressed up in several different costumes that I would love to post.  I used to totally be into Halloween when he was younger.  They are the old fashioned camera photos though, so I can't post them and, unfortunately, I don't have a scanner.


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > lil behind the scenes @a video shoot, with my Vampire makeup did.
> ...


im pretty excited the way this is coming all together. we are doing black and white, with the "grit" on the screen like old film for the first quarter of it....the rest is in color and modern day.


actually, Ms. Angel came through with a lot of the ideas.....we are both into Vampire lore.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Vampire lore? How old are you again? 

Are you gonna put a good wigger street beat to this bullshit too?


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > lil behind the scenes @a video shoot, with my Vampire makeup did.
> ...


i look better in dead makeup than you do done up for a wedding, you asshole. 

this thread wasnt a kunty twat comment thread until you swung through fuckin stanking up every place ya touch, you asshole.


----------



## mdk (May 22, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Quick, GT, go ask AD what to do!!!


----------



## April (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


Quick, ZB, go suck Bonzi's dick!!!


----------



## April (May 22, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Well maybe I will! It will obviously be more potent that GT's limp wick.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> lil behind the scenes @a video shoot, with my Vampire makeup did.
> 
> I think we did a good job with the makeup.... it didnt end up overly fake/cheesey, i was able to write inside the lines with this pencil thing and then use my pinky to blend it less harshly.
> 
> View attachment 75648



Your goodlooking GT


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

He looks like a reject from "Interview With a The Cocksucker."


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

drifter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > lil behind the scenes @a video shoot, with my Vampire makeup did.
> ...


lol maybe..

thats a lot of makeup tho believe it or not. so im a couple clicks left, or a couple clicks right .....

but youll see eventually anyhow....by summers end there will be 5 music videos as well as some other random content on my youtube channel


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


There will also be a lot of indecent proposals and regrets. 

YouTube? Bitch, you aren't even getting paid for whoring yourself out like this? I hope you aren't paying for this bullshit too. That would be humiliating.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



That's pretty cool. All that hard work will pay off one day. I love brown eyes and brown hair it my favorite.


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

drifter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


im in it for the love, anyhow - i can make zero dollars The end of the day and would still be persuing creative endeavors - its simply what i like to do. 

my actual career and my wife's pays pretty solid


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


In other words, you are spending your own money to try to be like people you see on TV. Plus, you are in your mid 30s. 

Dude, don't look now, but you are failing at life.


----------



## ChrisL (May 22, 2016)

I wish I could post the picture of my son when I dressed him as a devil for Halloween.  It was so cute.    I did an excellent job on the makeup, if I do say so myself.


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I wish I could post the picture of my son when I dressed him as a devil for Halloween.  It was so cute.    I did an excellent job on the makeup, if I do say so myself.


i kinda wanna compare now. lol

i mean i cant take all the credit i had help but i guided the general direction


know the movie lost boys? my goal was to look less fake than keefer southerland cuz that shit was overboard...

and not just plainly pale like that edward guy in the twilight series


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

GT, please don't tell me that you took out a loan to pay for this bullshit. At this rate you will be bankrupt by fall.


----------



## ChrisL (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could post the picture of my son when I dressed him as a devil for Halloween.  It was so cute.    I did an excellent job on the makeup, if I do say so myself.
> ...



I loved the movie The Lost Boys.  Great flick!  I think you look good.  When I did my son's makeup, it was Halloween, so I didn't make it look realistic, but it looked cool.  I painted his face and neck red, gave him a widow's peak, slicked all his hair back, gave him some big mean looking eyebrows, stuff like that.    Like a cartoon devil.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Easy to attack people who put themselves out there, I admire the fact that he doesn't he give a shit and does what he wants.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

drifter said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


You admire that he is spending his own money in hopes of getting signed to a label yet realizing a 0 return? 

Or, do you admire that he is playing pretend? Pretending to be a pop star? 

Either way, it is pretty asinine.


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


ive turned down labels.

the more you know.

keep swinging, youre just making an obnoxious loser outta yerself. im content with watching that transpire, g'job.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


You have not turned down any lucrative deals and you know it, asshole! Ha ha ha! That is hilarious. 

Maybe I should start calling you "Fang"!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...



I admire he does what he wants and doesn't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


maybe you should start living your own life and stop lasering onto whatever it is you imagine mine is, ya fucking loser. never thought of that, did ya? i know. thats why they pay me the big bucks.


----------



## percysunshine (May 22, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This sounds like a black widow spider inviting me into her web....it could only end in tears...


----------



## April (May 22, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


 no no...just go take a look


----------



## percysunshine (May 22, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Honestly, I have no idea where to find your photo gallery.  I do not delve much into other poster's information.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

drifter said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


The dork needs some financial counseling.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I am doing just fine, Fang. Watching immature and irresponsible bullshit from someone old enough to know better is something that I find irritating.


----------



## April (May 22, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


just go click onto the link on top of this page that says 'gallery' you'll see it..


----------



## percysunshine (May 22, 2016)

Found it.


----------



## April (May 22, 2016)

drifter said:


> I admire he does what he wants and doesn't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


Back in the 70s I sang in bands, my best friend stuck with it and became very well known throughout Colorado and the surrounding States, said he couldn't go anywhere without being recognized.  Because of that he turned down many lucrative recording contracts, he didn't want to be "famous".  He used to tell me I was smart to get out of the music business, at least I had my privacy.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Certainly being recognized is not a problem for GT right now, nor will it ever be. He is too old to be a pop star, which is what he is trying to be.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

GT's new promotional photo


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

A scene from GT's dance video


----------



## percysunshine (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> GT's new promotional photo
> 
> View attachment 75663



.
GT is in the mood to be a Vulcan?


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Certainly being recognized is not a problem for GT right now, nor will it ever be. He is too old to be a pop star, which is what he is trying to be.


Zack,  let me speak with you .... man to man, nobody's looking. Just me and you, lil kid.


You embarrass yourself. My grandfather would take his yokozuna, oversized caloused fingers and flick you upside the head.....and that shit hurts - it means...shape the fuck up, dufus.

Quit being such a try-hard .... unfunny fucking niusance --- grow a set of fucking balls and jesus Horus christ if you're gunna flame all day every day in place of getting ahead in life, MAKE IT COUNT. Your little pfft clouds in the place of actual flatulance are worse than wakes


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly being recognized is not a problem for GT right now, nor will it ever be. He is too old to be a pop star, which is what he is trying to be.
> ...


Them are some fine words, Dracula. How far did you go in the hole today with your little vampire movie?


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2016)

He read your man on boy talk, then went in his room in mommy's basement and took this selfie:


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly being recognized is not a problem for GT right now, nor will it ever be. He is too old to be a pop star, which is what he is trying to be.
> ...


"Mwahahahahahaha!!!!! I vant to suck at muuuuuuusicccc!!!!!"


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


You sound awfully jealous, "bro".
Go play with your blow up doll and pretend she talks back to you.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> He read your man on boy talk, then went in his room in mommy's basement and took this selfie:


I get it, the thirty something who dresses up like a vampire is the "man". 

Derp.....


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


He's not having enough fun, thats all it is. Bitter little faggle.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Swing and a miss! Maybe you ought to stick to softball, old woman.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


GT gets his financial advice from E.F. Blowsthefuckoutofcash.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Old woman, you are dense as chowder.


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > He read your man on boy talk, then went in his room in mommy's basement and took this selfie:
> ...


No the 46yr old divorcee whose creed to be detestable as a famed multi-board internet troll.... as opposed to weird shit like... getting laid


is "the man"


cool story male odonnell


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Every one of your jokes should come with eek face and a complimentary massage to be worth anyone's while, pooh bear


----------



## mdk (May 22, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Seriously, GT, how many times have you filed for bankruptcy? Your financial skills suck. You ought to be saving instead of blowing money on stupid vampire movies. Moron.


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Seriously, GT, how many times have you filed for bankruptcy? Your financial skills suck. You ought to be saving instead of blowing money on stupid vampire movies. Moron.


What are you, eleven? You know my financial status through what.....osmosis?

If I act like you when I'm 46....this is my post for my 46yr old self to necro.... to remind myself to kill myself.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, GT, how many times have you filed for bankruptcy? Your financial skills suck. You ought to be saving instead of blowing money on stupid vampire movies. Moron.
> ...


Hey, fuck head, I'm not the one dressing up like a vampire on the weekends.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Seriously, did you know that this silly motherfucker dresses up like a vampire on the weekends? That is hilarious.


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


Cool story, heel.


If you need any tips on finances, getting pussy or being a man overall, in general - PM me. I dont begrudge your little jealousy induced fascination tap dance you stay with, just as a tip for you. 

Nothing you mention guides me, or resembles reality. You're making a spectacle of yourself in an obnoxious way that doesnt even come with the added bonus of a clever joke peppered in... every now and then. 

The last three words you should remember before bed this evening, and with any other bouts of jealous hatorage you're dealing with - are: desperation is Fugly. 

♡


----------



## percysunshine (May 22, 2016)

Holy shit!

I think we had a 'pooh bear' in there somewhere.

WTF is STTAB?


----------



## percysunshine (May 22, 2016)

'Pooh Bear Alert!'


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2016)

This time he is playing the role of teenager pretending to be Andrew Dice Clay...oh..wait..until he saw that was leading nowhere. Now he is just playing Kid In The Basement.


----------



## Bonzi (May 22, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Heh heh heh...


----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 23, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2016)

i just cant handle 5 pets...3 cats and 2 dogs...and yesterday i looked...damn it.....and saw a kick ass puppy...grumpy of course reminds me cute ass puppies would find homes....adopt an older harder to place dog....he looked a lot smaller in the pics.....lot smaller....he is giving the cats hell.....i slept maybe 3 hours last night...he seems to be a smart dog till he attacked the damned chickens....he just seems to like to chase....wont really do any damage....he is quickly learning simple commands....


----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2016)

o he was just neutered a few days ago....so if he is not chasing it.....he is peeing on it...or humping it...damn i miss stab lol


----------



## mdk (May 23, 2016)




----------



## percysunshine (May 23, 2016)

mdk said:


>



Is this your impression of Zack saying to herself "I have enough of a nest egg saved up to get past the greeter at Walmart"?

(If Zack is a guy, this is on Mani)


----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2016)

ahh percy you are a quick learner....its all on mani lol


----------



## BlackSand (May 23, 2016)

mdk said:


>



Sorry about last night sweetie ... 

I checked the score at their Facebook page though.
I have to admit they are almost as hilarious as us here in the Flame Zone over there.

Dogging each other ... Bitching about who needs to start, calling each other idiots and some of the players bums.
If you stuck those guys in a room together ... I am pretty sure a fight would break out.

.


----------



## mdk (May 23, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



lol. No, I am sulking from the Pens' loss in overtime and from the fact that I got very little sleep.


----------



## Bonzi (May 23, 2016)

mdk said:


>



I have more faith in them than you do.....we'll see....


----------



## mdk (May 23, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No doubt. I am willing to bet the comments on the Pens' sub-reddit were quite familiar. Folks here do take their sports quite seriously...almost to a fault.

 I think I might be one of the few left in this nation that has never had a Facebook account.


----------



## mdk (May 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Sulking over a loss doesn't translate as a lack of faith. Just that I am sad that they lost.


----------



## Bonzi (May 23, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



True, and those kinds of losses are the worst.  Off the back? I asked my husband, who gets credit for the goal and he said the guy who's back it hit.  I'm like what???? LOL! (sorry!)


----------



## G.T. (May 23, 2016)

purdy dope filter a friend recommended


----------



## G.T. (May 23, 2016)

it paints so magically


----------



## April (May 23, 2016)

G.T. said:


> it paints so magically
> 
> View attachment 75736


yip!


----------



## Bonzi (May 23, 2016)

ZackB did an image filter too, but his didn't turn out as well....


----------



## G.T. (May 23, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 23, 2016)

#goals > doubts


----------



## G.T. (May 23, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 23, 2016)




----------



## April (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2016)

<<<<<<<<<<< back to me again. Until ****** comes back. Then I will drag Poppet Shark back out.


----------



## Vikrant (May 23, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I am sorry for being selfish! I fell asleep on you  

I hope you were able to sleep afterward and you had a pleasant night.


----------



## G.T. (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Very, that amazing story took a lot out of me.  Exhausting..


----------



## strollingbones (May 24, 2016)

hmmm looks like ya got aliens there gt


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 24, 2016)

Spent Wednesday through Sunday in the hospital, after my second CT Scan. They ordered me directly to the ER from there.
Had several abscesses from the diverticulitis. Now I'm home, but with drains still in place.

Home sweet home.

Thanks for all the encouragement, you guys.


----------



## G.T. (May 24, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Spent Wednesday through Sunday in the hospital, after my second CT Scan. They ordered me directly to the ER from there.
> Had several abscesses from the diverticulitis. Now I'm home, but with drains still in place.
> 
> Home sweet home.
> ...


Happy youre home


----------



## G.T. (May 24, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> hmmm looks like ya got aliens there gt


I dont follow, Boneyard... ?


----------



## G.T. (May 24, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 75809​


Drac is back


----------



## April (May 24, 2016)

G.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75809​
> ...


He is...:And just full of furry love...he's still a little skinny, but he's got plenty here to fatten him back up and keep him hydrated. ♥


----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Spent Wednesday through Sunday in the hospital, after my second CT Scan. They ordered me directly to the ER from there.
> Had several abscesses from the diverticulitis. Now I'm home, but with drains still in place.
> 
> Home sweet home.
> ...


Welcome home, Sweetie.  Yuk to the drains but you're home.


----------



## percysunshine (May 24, 2016)

How did I shit this giant rock and live to tell the story?

.


----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


A cat?  What happened?


----------



## Treeshepherd (May 24, 2016)

Stoked on my 1998 4runner. A kid rolled it down the canyon. I bought it for $350 and my bud stretched the roof back out with his bucket loader and a fat strap, total redneck style. Runs like a lion. Has no windshield so can't take it on public roads, but it's a bitchen mountain runner.


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Spent Wednesday through Sunday in the hospital, after my second CT Scan. They ordered me directly to the ER from there.
> Had several abscesses from the diverticulitis. Now I'm home, but with drains still in place.
> 
> Home sweet home.
> ...



I didn't know you were sick, but I missed your presence in the games threads.  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Capstone (May 24, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Stoked on my 1998 4runner. A kid rolled it down the canyon. I bought it for $350 and my bud stretched the roof back out with his bucket loader and a fat strap, total redneck style. Runs like a lion. Has no windshield so can't take it on public roads, but it's a bitchen mountain runner.


Good for you, Treeman. 

Toyotas are known for going forever, unless you're near the coast or in a state that salts its roads every winter. Even then, only the bodies fall apart. I've seen guys rolling down the road on not much more than frames with axles.


----------



## April (May 24, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> A cat? What happened?


Yes. My cat Dracula had been hiding in my daughters basement for over 20 days...until yesterday. 

All we could do was leave food and water for him until she was able to get at him...he's still skittish and a bit underweight and dehydrated, but soooo happy to see that I did not abandon him....poor dude woke me up a few times poking my nose with his last night just to make sure I was still here.


----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > A cat? What happened?
> ...


Awww.  Poor baby.


----------



## Marianne (May 24, 2016)

I haven't had my coffee yet.


----------



## April (May 24, 2016)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 24, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Stoked on my 1998 4runner. A kid rolled it down the canyon. I bought it for $350 and my bud stretched the roof back out with his bucket loader and a fat strap, total redneck style. Runs like a lion. Has no windshield so can't take it on public roads, but it's a bitchen mountain runner.



Can't see the picture. Ya big tease!


----------



## Vikrant (May 24, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Next time, it will be my turn to tell you a bedtime story. Just ring me up when you are Sleepless in Ohio


----------



## Bonzi (May 24, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 25, 2016)




----------



## mdk (May 25, 2016)




----------



## mdk (May 25, 2016)

I am not hungry anymore. I had a wonderful yellow beet salad, with wilted greens, and, Montchevre goat cheese. So good.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2016)

mdk said:


> I am not hungry anymore. I had a wonderful yellow beet salad, with wilted greens, and, Montchevre goat cheese. So good.



_ made gold and red beets on a pastry puff with goat cheese and apricots the other day _


----------



## mdk (May 25, 2016)

drifter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I am not hungry anymore. I had a wonderful yellow beet salad, with wilted greens, and, Montchevre goat cheese. So good.
> ...



That sounds amazing. Did you use filo?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2016)

mdk said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


 sheets like a flat bread that rose
Beet, Goat Cheese and Honey Tarts | How Sweet It Is

Pepperidge Farm® Puff Pastry: home


----------



## mdk (May 25, 2016)

drifter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oh, my goodness. I almost started eating my phone. lol. That looks out of sight!


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2016)

Oh, those do look good.  Do you know how good beets are for you?  Nice job.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Oh, those do look good.  Do you know how good beets are for you?  Nice job.




*Beets* are high in immune-boosting vitamin C, fiber, and essential minerals like potassium (essential for healthy nerve and muscle function) and manganese (which is good for your bones, liver, kidneys, and pancreas). *Beets* also contain the B vitamin folate, which helps reduce the risk of birth defects.

Six Amazing Health Benefits of Eating Beets


----------



## Marianne (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2016)

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, those do look good.  Do you know how good beets are for you?  Nice job.
> ...


I hear they also lower your blood pressure.  I love them.  I went to a place in Chicago, Russian Tea Time where they make them so good.  That's where I fell in love with beets and we're still together.


----------



## Marianne (May 25, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I also love beets! I always wind up eating them all myself because nobody else in my family likes them but me. The beet greens are also good to eat. I cook them like I do Kale. 

Beet Greens Recipe | SimplyRecipes.com


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I read that but didn't use the greens. Maybe next time.


----------



## sealybobo (May 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Say it in pics.
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 58026


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 25, 2016)




----------



## April (May 25, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Bitch, it's apparent no one wants your sloppy old haggardly ass....you are making yourself look more and more desperate with each post.....trying too hard to get someone...anyone...to take your bait. 

pathetic. smh


----------



## percysunshine (May 25, 2016)

.
Right now my mood is sorrow.


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> .
> Right now my mood is sorrow.


Why?


----------



## percysunshine (May 25, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



My father died today.


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2016)

Anyway, I made you and mdk acronyms over in the other thread.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


Oh man. I'm sorry, Percy.


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


I'm so sorry, Percy.


----------



## mdk (May 25, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Oh, no! I am so sorry. How awful!


----------



## skye (May 25, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...




(((percysunshine      )))


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


I am very sorry percysunshine


----------



## G.T. (May 25, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


:/ sorry man


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2016)

percysunshine


----------



## percysunshine (May 26, 2016)

Thanks all. Dad was 86. The Rock of Gibraltar, and one of my Heros.


----------



## mdk (May 26, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (May 26, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Thanks all. Dad was 86. The Rock of Gibraltar, and one of my Heros.



Sorry for your loss Percy ... 
Sounds like you were blessed with a great man as your father.

.


----------



## strollingbones (May 26, 2016)

o percy just saw this.....so sorry....that is a hard day..just a rock hard day....the day you feel like an orphan


----------



## mdk (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2016)

I finally got done binge watching Wentworth on Netflix. Finished at 6am.  Need a nap now.


----------



## G.T. (May 26, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 26, 2016)

Feeling good, been kicking ass one cheek at a time everyday this week.


----------



## G.T. (May 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Feeling good, been kicking ass one cheek at a time everyday this week.


building > tearing down

sounds like an awesome week man


----------



## Alex. (May 26, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling good, been kicking ass one cheek at a time everyday this week.
> ...


totally, getting things done I have been working on for a while


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2016)

I feel strong.  I went with the others on our weekly metropark walk and walked the three mile trail then when they were done, I took another two mile trail.  It is so hot and humid here today...


----------



## G.T. (May 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> I feel strong.  I went with the others on our weekly metropark walk and walked the three mile trail then when they were done, I took another two mile trail.  It is so hot and humid here today...


thats awesome......did it feel like work or just natural


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I feel strong.  I went with the others on our weekly metropark walk and walked the three mile trail then when they were done, I took another two mile trail.  It is so hot and humid here today...
> ...


I felt really good today so I'd say natural.


----------



## Vikrant (May 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


>



Her teeth are testimony to the prowess of calcium and fluoride


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


She looks so happy, I like that.  Maybe after my long walk today, I'll sleep better.


----------



## Vikrant (May 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Exercise helps. Also, I found out that Yoga is quite helpful. If all else fails, I will you some bedtime story


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


That's right, you owe me one.


----------



## Vikrant (May 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Absolutely!


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Okay, when I get ready to go to sleep, I'll come back here and we'll see if you're still awake.


----------



## Vikrant (May 26, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I will take a nap shortly because I plan on doing some reading tonight. So yes, I will certainly look you up.


----------



## mdk (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 27, 2016)

.... also a much cooler mascot!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2016)

Woke up this morning and my son was sitting here watching TV and eating.  He was on his way to work and decided he was hungry.  I love it when my kids come over just on a whim.


----------



## mdk (May 27, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... also a much cooler mascot!!!!!



I've always liked the Sharks. Naturally I want them to lose, though.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2016)

Party Planning long weekend


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2016)




----------



## April (May 27, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (May 27, 2016)

My mood is nervousness about camera shy tomorrow. and getting arrested. and the weather... and having to reorganize the crew. and that if the shots dont work out right i cant have my bacon with half baked. omg i wont sleep tonight.


----------



## April (May 27, 2016)

G.T. said:


> My mood is nervousness about camera shy tomorrow. and getting arrested. and the weather... and having to reorganize the crew. and that if the shots dont work out right i cant have my bacon with half baked. omg i wont sleep tonight.


you'll do just fine.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

Mood today. Hmmm. Not sure yet. Kinda just...chillin'. Balanced with myself. 
's all good.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

What did I miss, GT? Whatcha doin' to be nervous about? Are you doing a vid song with yourself innit?


----------



## G.T. (May 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Mood today. Hmmm. Not sure yet. Kinda just...chillin'. Balanced with myself.
> 's all good.


That avatar is how i best recognize ya


----------



## G.T. (May 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> What did I miss, GT? Whatcha doin' to be nervous about? Are you doing a vid song with yourself innit?


yah....but im very nervous, i have a lot of people riding on me for tomorrow ive been organizing it for a couple months now

plus some shit about lighting and blah blah, like the sun has to be at the right spot at the right time(cant change the shit angle for this 1 particular scene), & ive been working out like a dogg getting ready for this and since film is 2-d, incorrect lighting angle can make your physique look flat no matter how hard you prepared - and that potential let down makes me pretty nervous. video isnt audio - i will only release anything with heavy quality control


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

I wanna see when yer done!


----------



## G.T. (May 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I wanna see when yer done!


4sure


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

I need to find a project to do. My hair is very thick and with it just a smidge below my shoulders, I look like the sphinx. And when I get to thinnin', I wind up cutting and I want my long hair back.


----------



## G.T. (May 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I need to find a project to do. My hair is very thick and with it just a smidge below my shoulders, I look like the sphinx. And when I get to thinnin', I wind up cutting and I want my long hair back.


what kinda projects ya talking? i always have projects that need assistance, lol


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

I dunno. Easy ones. Might move my bed over to the picture winder so when I want some sun, all I hafta do is lay onnit and the sun will hit me. Problem is...it will also wake me up in the mornin'. And my pc chair will be smooshed up against it. But...changing my room around will stop me from grabbing the scissors.


----------



## G.T. (May 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I dunno. Easy ones. Might move my bed over to the picture winder so when I want some sun, all I hafta do is lay onnit and the sun will hit me. Problem is...it will also wake me up in the mornin'. And my pc chair will be smooshed up against it. But...changing my room around will stop me from grabbing the scissors.


you still moving to Fla?


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

Been looking. Might. But I ain't budging til the landlord puts it in WRITING. Then...I will do some serious looking. Not knowing the state though...it's kinda overwhelming. Like in cali, I know where to go and not to go. Florida is a whole new ballgame to learn...via google. Oy.


----------



## Grandma (May 27, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



My condolences, Percy.


----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> My father died today.




I am so sorry percysunshine


----------



## G.T. (May 28, 2016)

#NeverGiveUp
Let's fucking go.


----------



## Sarah G (May 28, 2016)

Never give up.  Good luck with your shoot.


----------



## G.T. (May 28, 2016)

kay well...its either my bathroom lights or . .the anti shine crap actually ADDS shine.


----------



## G.T. (May 28, 2016)

That's a wrap. Everything went as well & even better than hoped for.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2016)

G.T. said:


> kay well...its either my bathroom lights or . .the anti shine crap actually ADDS shine. View attachment 76253


Iz dat you?

Got a bit of Mark Wahlberg going on there, dontcha? Hawt!


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2016)

G.T. said:


> kay well...its either my bathroom lights or . .the anti shine crap actually ADDS shine.


If you are gonna use that pic on any merchandise or advertisement..I can smooth out the shine with my PSP.

Just an offer. Don't be offended. Last time I offered to do that, someone had a major hissy.


----------



## G.T. (May 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > kay well...its either my bathroom lights or . .the anti shine crap actually ADDS shine.
> ...


lol hell naw im not offended. : )

ill def ask you though, for fixong photoes.....that wasnt particularly gunna be used as an ad though. it was just a quick snap. 

if you wanna make that coffin shot look creepier and bring the lettering out, for fun...we can see what we can do with that....ill even shoot ya some dough paypal if it comes out tubular epic


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2016)

I'm not THAT good, lol. I could just smooth out the shine.
I thought that was a door. Its a coffin?

There are others here better than I am in doing graphics. Smooth shines? Yep.I can do that. Fancier stuff? Not so much.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2016)

Actually, what I would do is find a creepy coffin on google...where it actually look like a coffin that is not squared off but has the sloped edges, slap Genius Tracks on it. THAT I could do. Easy peasy.

Kinda like this:


----------



## G.T. (May 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Actually, what I would do is find a creepy coffin on google...where it actually look like a coffin that is not squared off but has the sloped edges, slap Genius Tracks on it. THAT I could do. Easy peasy.
> 
> Kinda like this:


that is dope as fuck


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2016)

Just so ya know...I found it on google.

Go look. There are some really creepy ones, lol.

Creepy Coffins. Put that in search, then click Images and be ready to go oooooooh


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2016)

What is the coffin for? A logo or something? Album cover?


----------



## G.T. (May 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> What is the coffin for? A logo or something? Album cover?


my video.

its all done, i threw it in music subforum


----------



## Esmeralda (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Wearing makeup today?


----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



no just *well rested*.  Will put on my make up after I shower....


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Ahhh okay.  That stuff in the picture is a concealer so I assumed...


----------



## BlackSand (May 29, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Ahhh okay.  That stuff in the picture is a concealer so I assumed...



That's not the only thing in the picture ... Try board (bored) and Well Rested.

.


----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Maybe it's not a coincidence I found this picture, I may need to use it....


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


For under eyes, I prefer those gel masks that you keep in the fridge.  Wear it for awhile and it takes the puffiness away.  I don't get dark circles so I don't know what to do about that.  I never wear concealers but they can be okay for some issues.

I like your thick hair and your eyebrows.  My hair is okay but my eyebrows are very light and so I darken them up.  They're meant to frame your eyes so you just need to have them shaped up.  

I don't wear much makeup, I like the idea of skincare, drinking lots of water, taking care of yourself generally.


----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I used to wear / use masks the kind put put on and peel off but it's been ages.  I really don't need concealer ? except for a few blemishes etc. but really I don't use it either.   I have worked at home for so long, I don't really get my nails/eyebrows or hair done (I cut my own hair) - but on Weds (the day before my interview) I'm getting it all done - 

Thanks for the compliments - my hair is really not that thick - it's average but I really look horrible if it is flat.


----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh okay.  That stuff in the picture is a concealer so I assumed...
> ...



good catch - I didn't even think of that ...


----------



## mdk (May 29, 2016)

Having a Dirty Hoe:



 
Cheers!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

*Amazing.*

*This is what happens if you throw hot tea into the air in Arctic*


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

*Two worlds divided, New York, USA*


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting my turkey chili that is in the crock pot.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2016)

It turned out amazing!


----------



## mdk (May 29, 2016)

Being naughty tonight.


----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)

so ready!  2 more weeks!


----------



## saveliberty (May 29, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> *Amazing.*
> 
> *This is what happens if you throw hot tea into the air in Arctic*



Mountain Dew would have been cooler.


----------



## saveliberty (May 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> so ready!  2 more weeks!



Maybe G.T. will roll you back in the ocean when you wash up on the beach.


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > *Amazing.*
> ...


Mountain Dew wouldn't work.  Care to guess why it wouldn't?


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> so ready!  2 more weeks!


Do you golf?  Anyway it should be pretty hot, it's in the high 80s here now.


----------



## saveliberty (May 29, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Mountain Dew wouldn't work.  Care to guess why it wouldn't?



It probably would work, since you are going to heat it first and drive off most of the CO2.


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

Health is the real wealth.


----------



## Vikrant (May 29, 2016)

^ I did heavy duty Yoga today. I feel a bit healthy but not wealthy though as the studio is somewhat expensive.


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> ^ I did heavy duty Yoga today. I feel a bit healthy but not wealthy though as the studio is somewhat expensive.


You should be very proud.


----------



## Vikrant (May 29, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I did heavy duty Yoga today. I feel a bit healthy but not wealthy though as the studio is somewhat expensive.
> ...



I am proud alright. It helps me get in touch with the life force within me. It is a very enlightening feeling.


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I meditate but I don't do yoga.  I walk and I have a workout for when the weather's bad or I don't have time for the walk.


----------



## Vikrant (May 29, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I have been doing Yoga on and off for few years now but this time around I have been doing it everyday for last three weeks or so.


----------



## Moonglow (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## aaronleland (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2016)

awwww


----------



## aaronleland (May 30, 2016)

I feel trapped. I want to be anywhere else but here right now.


----------



## Bonzi (May 30, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > so ready!  2 more weeks!
> ...



Husband does, but I do too.... just not as much ... I'm a "tennis person" so would prefer Hilton Head....
we'll be going to FLA later either July or Aug (Panama City Beach most likely but not sure.... if we go later, (Oct/Nov) we'll make it the Keys.


----------



## Bonzi (May 30, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> I feel trapped. I want to be anywhere else but here right now.



.. we need a sad or sorry button ..


----------



## Bonzi (May 30, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (May 30, 2016)

i just realized i have not had a shower since friday.....and the smell that keeps following me about....is me.....


----------



## Bonzi (May 30, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > so ready!  2 more weeks!
> ...



We'll likely be fishing on a charter boat, so the sharks will probably eat me first.....


----------



## Sarah G (May 30, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> I feel trapped. I want to be anywhere else but here right now.


Well don't go up in any high buildings, and no you can't fly!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 30, 2016)

I've been eating good food, swimming, spending time with family and friends today.  Hopefully, once I get in my bed, I'll stay there.


----------



## Bonzi (May 30, 2016)

I'm exhausted but could not take a nap.
Will be up watching sports, but that will prob. put me to sleep!  We'll see!


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2016)

I'm bored. Sleepy. Want a nap but don't dare cuz I will be up late if I do. And to add to the boredom....I can't be outside cuz June Gloom has hit us early. Fog. Nothing but fog. For the next month.


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Grandma (May 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


>



Looks like Twin Peaks...  any old sawmills up that way?


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2016)

No clue. I just googled Foggy Beach and found one similar to what mine looks like.
Sitting in front of the heater right now. Brrrr.


----------



## Grandma (May 30, 2016)

It's kinda chilly here finally. No fog, though, at least not like they get on  the banks of the Ohio. Some nights the fog there was so thick you couldn't see the end of your nose.


----------



## April (May 31, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (May 31, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 76504​


You're horny for a hot chick?


----------



## G.T. (May 31, 2016)

ZackB said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 76504​
> ...


Deerp


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2016)

ZackB said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 76504​
> ...



Go vibrate your pussy on the back of a motorcycle Zack.


----------



## ZackB (May 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


Is that how you do it, bitch? Or do you titilate your pussy on a scooter?


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2016)

Judging from the small hands, I'd say you need a booster seat on a bike.


----------



## Bonzi (May 31, 2016)

... too lazy to get up but I hear the master rumbling around!


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2016)

nobody cares


----------



## ZackB (May 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Judging from the small hands, I'd say you need a booster seat on a bike.


Man, you are just aching to see my cock...


----------



## ZackB (May 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ... too lazy to get up but I hear the master rumbling around!


Bonzi is going to piss herself in a drunk stupor.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2016)

Fresh off a ban, same tired old posts.


----------



## ZackB (May 31, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Fresh off a ban, same tired old posts.


Dumpy old Bitch Tits trying to get a rise out of someone, like a drunken queen at last call. I am starting to feel sorry for you. I bet that outside your ex, your ex's mother and your ex's new husband you really don't have anybody to talk to. 

Whatcha making for dinner tonight, big guy?


----------



## Marianne (May 31, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that,My condolences.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2016)

ZackB said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh off a ban, same tired old posts.
> ...



Like I said...

I see you're worried about where your next meal is coming from.


----------



## Marianne (May 31, 2016)

Tranquil.


----------



## saveliberty (May 31, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Tranquil.



Your time portal is sinking.


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

I think I walked the dogs too far.


----------



## Sarah G (May 31, 2016)

Pretty day, not as warm as yesterday.  Summer's here!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (Jun 1, 2016)

drifter said:


>


Looks like how I imagine Sarah immediately after she is told that they are bringing back "Fraggle Rock".


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 1, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


ayn made me lol


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 1, 2016)

Very thankful. After 2 months of hard work, I can finally relax and enjoy the new place. Life is great, and the blessings continue to flow. By the grace of GOD, all the pieces are falling into place.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jun 1, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## ZackB (Jun 1, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> Very thankful. After 2 months of hard work, I can finally relax and enjoy the new place. Life is great, and the blessings continue to flow. By the grace of GOD, all the pieces are falling into place.


Are you gonna swim in that nasty ass river, Sonny, or just eat what comes out of it?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 1, 2016)

ZackB said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


HaHa..


----------



## ZackB (Jun 1, 2016)

My dog usually hangs with me when I smoke a cigar. But tonight I've got some pussy. 





White pussy


----------



## ZackB (Jun 1, 2016)

Pussy wanting me to finger her


----------



## Alex. (Jun 1, 2016)

I feel so good I may post some pics


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 1, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Very thankful. After 2 months of hard work, I can finally relax and enjoy the new place. Life is great, and the blessings continue to flow. By the grace of GOD, all the pieces are falling into place.
> ...


I do not want to swim in the Coosa River. We have a swimming pool here to swim in. I'll eat a few fish from time to time. I love to catch them, and love to eat fish. I'll really enjoy fishing almost every day. There's a bass tournament every week here. Bass fishermen come from all over to enter the tournaments. I live about 1/4 mile from the marina. I live right across the river from the city park and boardwalk. People are fishing here every day of the week. Boats are going up and down the river all day long. Now, it would be perfect if I could find a place to deer hunt this winter.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 1, 2016)

Alex. said:


> I feel so good I may post some pics


What pics?


----------



## Alex. (Jun 1, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so good I may post some pics
> ...


just some photos ........some very revealing photos.....nothing really that anyone would be interested in. just feel like posting that stuff


----------



## mdk (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 2, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Do it up, man.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 2, 2016)

Wish a Good morning to the scumbags who love their nitpicky judgeyjudgey bullfukkinshit. Getmad.

Wish a Good morning to affable people who can just get along & bust chops. 

The sun is gorgeous today - feeling healthy & blessed.....time to get datt cawfee. Who says zoiks.....that Scooby? Or shaggy? ole Lady at dunkin says zoiks 2me when we are goofin.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jun 2, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


>


Which witch?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


My head of department is leaving.


----------



## ZackB (Jun 2, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Wish a Good morning to the scumbags who love their nitpicky judgeyjudgey bullfukkinshit. Getmad.
> 
> Wish a Good morning to affable people who can just get along & bust chops.
> 
> The sun is gorgeous today - feeling healthy & blessed.....time to get datt cawfee. Who says zoiks.....that Scooby? Or shaggy? ole Lady at dunkin says zoiks 2me when we are goofin.


GT changed avi. The skull is cooler that Superfag (which has no cool value), I will give him that. Though, there is still something "off" about it.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 2, 2016)

Vanilla Ice mother fucker


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jun 2, 2016)

aaronleland said:


>


Bad hair day, Babe?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 2, 2016)

Nitey-night.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)

Feel pretty good I posted some of my photos.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)

Lazy


----------



## mdk (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2016)

lol its been a day....grumpy calls and tells me to go pick up queen bees in newland...not a welcome request ...i hate fucking newland.....hell i only go there when i have to...and i am trying to eliminate reasons to have to go there...so i drive over....guess what...my queens are in elk park....o wait...3 minutes away but hell i have driven 20 minutes to newland..ahh hell my day just sucks lol....best toddler has a new buddy....a 2 yr old...took her under her wing and is teaching her the ins and outs of daycare friendships...which got her a birthday party  invite...so i made a few bows and a july 4th bow....hold up let me get it...


----------



## mdk (Jun 3, 2016)

I literally just put together about a dozen flower arrangements. lol. The house is filled with flowers! Yay!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2016)

i have orchids....bitch


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2016)

and then i ordered that high priced beef jerky that they had on shark tank....3 jerks beef jerky?  

Products

it was on sale on zulily....well most of what i get on zulily is for the bestest toddler....and they shipped my damned jerky to her!


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Feel pretty good I posted some of my photos.


No bites again.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Feel pretty good I posted some of my photos.
> ...


what?


----------



## G.T. (Jun 3, 2016)

mdk said:


> I literally just put together about a dozen flower arrangements. lol. The house is filled with flowers! Yay!


lol you are so gay bro


----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Congrats on your new job!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2016)

fucking arranging flowers doesnt make him gay.....


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



thanks, the pay sucks!


----------



## G.T. (Jun 3, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> fucking arranging flowers doesnt make him gay.....


its a joke god damn you


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 3, 2016)

being married to a man does..... why would anyone want to get married!?


----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




and ya gotta deal with a lotta scum


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 3, 2016)

arranging flowers IS pretty gay though, even I don't do that.....


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


You keep trying to get people to ask about your revealing photos.  No takers?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 3, 2016)

where's Skye?


----------



## mdk (Jun 3, 2016)

G.T. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I literally just put together about a dozen flower arrangements. lol. The house is filled with flowers! Yay!
> ...



True dat. It is also my husband's birthday so I went overboard as a result. Admittedly, flowers are a part of the monthly budget.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


i took but he put a filter on his eyeballs, for privacy.....but it made a spooky look. pretty cool you should check um out


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 3, 2016)

mdk said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



i love you mdk but wow....


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2016)

I was putting groceries in my car and a lady walked over with a cart full of flowers and gave me a small bunch.  It was just before Mother's Day.  The guy gathering all the carts said she bought the store out and was just giving those to all the ladies.  Those things lasted about a month.

Nice touch, MDK.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


oh yes but now what _you_ would ever expect.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2016)

_Me?  _


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't mind flowers but they are expensive and die quickly, that sucks.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> _Me?  _


yea you


----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)

sure miss sarah sure. you have no clue why people do what they do in this funny world of virtual fucking over each other.

My comment to you was more a compliment than anything else.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> sure miss sarah sure. you have no clue why people do what they do in this funny world of virtual fucking over each other.
> 
> My comment to you was more a compliment than anything else.


And my comments to you were probably somewhat perplexing as well.  Let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > sure miss sarah sure. you have no clue why people do what they do in this funny world of virtual fucking over each other.
> ...


There is nothing to call off Miss sarah, nothing happened.  Sometimes a compliment is just that, those who my photos were directed at are not so innocent or nice.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex. likes all the "sweet" girls on here....


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. likes all the "sweet" girls on here....
> ...


I know who you are talking about and she is a gossip and a liar.  So, now that you have said who you are, what will happen?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

da fuk is going on around here? Yes, he was Connery. What brought all this shit up?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

Wait! I know! Mercury is in retrograde, ain't it? Or, this is candid camera!


----------



## G.T. (Jun 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Wait! I know! Mercury is in retrograde, ain't it? Or, this is candid camera!


im happy to be alive ms gracie : )


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh looky. Sarah lips are all pursed and ready to latch unto another one. RUN alex...RUN. 

Meanwhile...I want some bubbles.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wait! I know! Mercury is in retrograde, ain't it? Or, this is candid camera!
> ...


I ain't, Mr GT, but I'll deal with it cuz I hafta. And will have fun while I can.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

See....just so y'all are seeing what I am seeing...you know that car insurance ad about the sucker lipped people stuck on windshields and roofs of cars? For some reason, soon as Sarah piped in to Alex...that's what I saw. Imm.E.Diat.ely!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> See....just so y'all are seeing what I am seeing...you know that car insurance ad about the sucker lipped people stuck on windshields and roofs of cars? For some reason, soon as Sarah piped in to Alex...that's what I saw. Imm.E.Diat.ely!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> See....just so y'all are seeing what I am seeing...you know that car insurance ad about the sucker lipped people stuck on windshields and roofs of cars? For some reason, soon as Sarah piped in to Alex...that's what I saw. Imm.E.Diat.ely!!!


That's what you and your friends do.  I'm all in with my guy.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex! Dat you in d'ere?
Love, SourGspot


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > See....just so y'all are seeing what I am seeing...you know that car insurance ad about the sucker lipped people stuck on windshields and roofs of cars? For some reason, soon as Sarah piped in to Alex...that's what I saw. Imm.E.Diat.ely!!!
> ...


Yeah? Who are my friends? Name 'em, sourgspot sucker face?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

Helloooooooooooooo? Got glass in yer teeth so ya can't answer?
Who are my friends, sourgspot?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2016)

^^  Mad jelly, poor ole Grossie.  Go talk to people who care about you.  Lord knows you need sympathy and support.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 3, 2016)

Byeeee...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2016)

lol. Hit and run. Problem is, your hits are limp wristed and you never do any damage cuz you are such a dumb fuck.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 3, 2016)

rip off the brakes while yall laugh in my face like


----------



## defcon4 (Jun 3, 2016)

G.T. said:


> rip off the brakes while yall laugh in my face like
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76988


WTF is that? Your lace fringed black panties?


----------



## G.T. (Jun 3, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > rip off the brakes while yall laugh in my face like
> ...


if thats how you wanna imagine it you little freak you, sure is


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 4, 2016)

*He is leaving he is leaving but the fighter still remains ..*


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2016)

RIP, Mohammad Ali.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

Bored waiting in line at a ,car wash


----------



## mdk (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 77040



.... stop arranging flowers and hang that picture!


----------



## mdk (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 77040
> ...



I can't now. Guest are coming over to play games and watch the Pens game. 

Tough break for Ms.Williams today. I am rooting for Murray as well!


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



what games am I missing out on 

I guess I will cheer for your Pens (secretly) to win in a sweep.  My husband would divorce me if he knew....


----------



## defcon4 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Tell him!!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

eating dinner on the water feeling relaxed and blessed


----------



## defcon4 (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> eating dinner on the water feeling relaxed and blessed


Yeah…..seems like it. It is more like fuck dinner, fuck the water, it is more fun to post on USMB, no?


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > eating dinner on the water feeling relaxed and blessed
> ...


im always in the matrix honey, keep up


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

i dont think to notice but am i unique in being microcriticized for fucking everything


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



why?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> i dont think to notice but am i unique in being microcriticized for fucking everything



because it's easy to do?  why do you even care enough to mention it, who gives a shit?


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think to notice but am i unique in being microcriticized for fucking everything
> ...


if i cared id prolly not post here but..

this is just another example


theres a bunch of you fools that dive on my shit like nintendo 64 winter x-games


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



well you get picked on for the same reason I do,  you reveal a lot about yourself and you're around a lot, people like you - but you are not the only one to get picked on (ALOT) so...


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

it'd be nice if i could just share my music like some people share photos, or their "mood," and dont get microscoped like i do

theres ppl that are worth it ......to get their take on it(why i come here) but it'd be best if you other fucks didnt exist to be real with you.....i dont rock that.... tear shit down as best ya can..... at all costs mentality, busting balls is busting balls .... theres some straight scumbags here tho


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> well you get picked on for the same reason I do, you reveal a lot about yourself and you're around a lot, people like you - but you are not the only one to get picked on (ALOT) so...


you sound like a fucking thin skinned middle school kid....boo fucking hoo


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> i dont think to notice but am i unique in being microcriticized for fucking everything


GT is SO full of himself! Now he thinks HE is uniquely subjected to criticism. What a fag...


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> it'd be nice if i could just share my music like some people share photos, or their "mood," and dont get microscoped like i do
> 
> theres ppl that are worth it ......to get their take on it(why i come here) but it'd be best if you other fucks didnt exist to be real with you.....i dont rock that.... tear shit down as best ya can..... at all costs mentality, busting balls is busting balls .... theres some straight scumbags here tho


This is GT with a sore anus.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > well you get picked on for the same reason I do, you reveal a lot about yourself and you're around a lot, people like you - but you are not the only one to get picked on (ALOT) so...
> ...



er.... i just state the truth, i was not the one complaining about it but - I didn't expect an unbiased response from you (but I did expect a response, I mean, G.T. and i WERE posting to each other!) LOL!


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think to notice but am i unique in being microcriticized for fucking everything
> ...


im most def uniquely under your particular skin

you are so jealous of me i get giddy every time you post

especially the 45 paragraph ones where you attempt to put on your smart face and build up yer lil dweeb strawmen about my life and conjur dork ways forward

you wanna be me so bad its eating you alive.


and guess what.....


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> eating dinner on the water feeling relaxed and blessed


Relaxed and blessed is good.  We have restaurants on Lake Erie here that are wonderful.  Have a good night.


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


um psst dumbass I also posted to you in another thread....fucking lunatic


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

here was the spot, ts a brew pub but im notntoo into the craft beer cult personally...were playin pool now


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> This is GT with a sore anus.


Dude/ette/it

Don't you have a few more personas to go create and perfect?


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Hilariously retarded! In GT's empty head the world revolves around him. Apparently he is still in his potty stage. Something very bad must have happened in this shithead's  past to arrest his development like this. I mean, at the very least a finger went up his ass or he slipped and fell and his mouth fell onto a penis.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


look how bitter, lol u sad man?


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > This is GT with a sore anus.
> ...


Don't you have some more places to inject some Botox?


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


$100 bill ill paypal you right now if you prove you have 1 human friend that aint blood related 

your personality is buns


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


C'mon, we both know you are butt fucked and your silly ass is trying to deflect, and very poorly I might add. 

The only people possibly guilty of wanting to be you are emo vamp retards. Bitch, please...


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


Bitch, you don't have $100.00, unless you count food stamps.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


i make more than you in 6mos than you do in 5yrs

just a guess just a guess

you assume shit way bigger than your britches ya whiny jealous lil toddler


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Bitch, you don't have $100.00, unless you count food stamps.


...and projection on your part..


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

I am watching Priscilla Queen of the Desert...and it still blows my mind that Elrond is one of the drag queens.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am watching Priscilla Queen of the Desert...and it still blows my mind that Elrond is one of the drag queens.


wow never knew


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Now THAT is funny! You have really jumped the shark on this, proving again how dimwitted you are. You have no clue what I do, yet you make such an assertion? Dumbass!


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Bitch, you don't have $100.00, unless you count food stamps.
> ...


Bitch, please


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


you just sonned yourself...

i know you dont know how, dumbdumb


let someone else explain it to you


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> it'd be nice if i could just share my music like some people share photos, or their "mood," and dont get microscoped like i do
> 
> theres ppl that are worth it ......to get their take on it(why i come here) but it'd be best if you other fucks didnt exist to be real with you.....i dont rock that.... tear shit down as best ya can..... at all costs mentality, busting balls is busting balls .... theres some straight scumbags here tho


GT, there are always going to be bullies, no matter where ya go or what you share. Just keep being you and share what you like.


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


That does not even make sense. Please stop the wigger-ese, numb nuts.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



true, but if i ever dare post to G.T., poof, there you are.....


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

seriously don't give a shit what others say - A&D is on my ass all the time, I don't care, I'm not going to stop posting stuff to you (G.T.) or anyone else ....


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > it'd be nice if i could just share my music like some people share photos, or their "mood," and dont get microscoped like i do
> ...


Its why i dont like the internet.

its not natural to run your big mouth free of consequence...gives cowards an unnatural illusion


real life.....zack would shake my hand timid like the fan that he is

and id be nice to him, i pity him t.b.h.


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> true, but if i ever dare post to G.T., poof, there you are.....


and???


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


thick as thieves


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

nothing said, here or in real life, is free of consequence


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> seriously don't give a shit what others say - A&D is on my ass all the time, I don't care, I'm not going to stop posting stuff to you (G.T.) or anyone else ....


*sniff 

Tissue?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > true, but if i ever dare post to G.T., poof, there you are.....
> ...



it seems strange.... like you don't like me posting to him...... I just find it odd.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


oh it makes sense.... its just over your head and above your pay grade lil tyke


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > seriously don't give a shit what others say - A&D is on my ass all the time, I don't care, I'm not going to stop posting stuff to you (G.T.) or anyone else ....
> ...



nope no problem, just pointing it out...


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> thick as thieves


TAT


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

so you talk to me, G.T. talks to zacksand (?) and it's very bizarre the whole thing...


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> it seems strange.... like you don't like me posting to him...... I just find it odd.


I don't. And???


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

Fact is, I can tell you what I earn. But what difference would it make? It is not like I am going to release my tax returns to you, moron. For what it is worth in a forum like this, I have a BA and a graduate degree, I am a self-employed professional, and I have been at my trade for 20 years. I work in finance. Do you actually want me to be tacky and throw out numbers? Suffice it to say that my K-1 distributions are in the six figure area, to the left of the decimal. I own both my home and my office building. I probably pay way more in income taxes than you make in a year. I am not wealthy, but I am very comfortable, I send my son to a private school, and I have a good portfolio, mixed in real estate and equities. 

Trust me, moron, you are way off base here. Remember, I did not bring this up. I have never criticized you as being a pauper who blows your money, though I suspect that you do. 

If I were you I would stick to examining my hands when I am generous enough to post a thread about whatever cigar I am enjoying at the time.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > it seems strange.... like you don't like me posting to him...... I just find it odd.
> ...



I already answer the "and" - it's odd.  That's all. EOS


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> so you talk to me, G.T. talks to zacksand (?) and it's very bizarre the whole thing...


ZackSand is a hater. Deepest kind. 

I address my haters - I dont duck um, gotta let them know their worth so they can be pushed to build something with their own lives. I care about them.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

you care about your haters?


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Fact is, I can tell you what I earn. But what difference would it make? It is not like I am going to release my tax returns to you, moron. For what it is worth in a forum like this, I have a BA and a graduate degree, I am a self-employed professional, and I have been at my trade for 20 years. I work in finance. Do you actually want me to be tacky and throw out numbers? Suffice it to say that my K-1 distributions are in the six figure area, to the left of the decimal. I own both my home and my office building. I probably pay way more in income taxes than you make in a year. I am not wealthy, but I am very comfortable, I send my son to a private school, and I have a good portfolio, mixed in real estate and equities.
> 
> Trust me, moron, you are way off base here. Remember, I did not bring this up. I have never criticized you as being a pauper who blows your money, though I suspect that you do.
> 
> If I were you I would stick to examining my hands when I am generous enough to post a thread about whatever cigar I am enjoying at the time.


  you 4got to say "and im still as insecure as the ratfink i was in the 5th grade"



cant fix stupid


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I already answer the "and" - it's odd. That's all. EOS


Keep picking that pea brain of yours....nothing "odd" about it.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> you care about your haters?


yes im not an "animals over humans" kinda fool.

i want everyone to do better.


far as their goals and all, apparently to make me feel in some way lesser about myself or what i do? 

it couldnt be more fun


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Guy Pearce is one of the queens too.














And Terrence Stamp


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I have never actually accused GT of being delusional, but he is entering that realm tonight! What a stupid dink. Fact is, I do not envision a scenario in which the opportunity to shake GT's hand would ever arise. From the pics I have seen, with all of those tats, he looks like trailer trash. We do would not run in the same circles.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I already answer the "and" - it's odd. That's all. EOS
> ...



well if you don't like me talking to him there must be a reason for it.
that's the part my pea brain doesn't understand....cause I'm a dumb fake according to you so I'm like a nothing why would you care?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

The other two look pretty good as women. Poor Hugo though...not so much.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You have zits on your wrist

umm


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

there is not a single female ive ever had sex with that would let zacksand within 5 feet of her without calling the police

thats the diff in the "circles" we run in if its a dick swang contest you old fargignoogen


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Personally...I think bashing the fuck out of each other...if thats what you wanna do....whatever. I just don't see the point in deliberately hurting someone just for your jollies. You as in general you, not aimed at any particular person. Just sayin'.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Personally...I think bashing the fuck out of each other...if thats what you wanna do....whatever. I just don't see the point in deliberately hurting someone just for your jollies. You as in general you, not aimed at any particular person. Just sayin'.


this is actually true


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

Fact is, if some tattooed schmuck like GT came to my office looking for a job I would take one look at that fucker and ask him to leave my office. Don't believe me? I've done it before. I do not hire anyone with exposes tattoos or piercings, except for a woman with earrings. 

Saying I am jealous of GT is nothing short of delusional fiction. He truly is clueless.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Now....back to Priscilla....I bet they had fun making that movie.


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


And you accuse me of having the mentality of a fifth grader. 

Whatever. There is no talking to a brainless twat.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

i work for a fortune 100 corporation Zacksand. You lil wrinky dink operation is cute im sure, and what not. 

my tats are all hidden by my business attire


thats the last fyi you get.... cuz i know youre damn near borderline stalker status


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Yeah. THIS is the mood I'm in! Watching a movie that makes me smile. WOOT at the streamer on the Priscilla Bus!


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Because you are nothing more than a lying sneaky manipulative snake....and I care a great deal for GT. I know what you tried (dont go playing dumb cuz I WILL put you on blast for it) I loathe stalkers like you....thats why.


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> there is not a single female ive ever had sex with that would let zacksand within 5 feet of her without calling the police
> 
> thats the diff in the "circles" we run in if its a dick swang contest you old fargignoogen


Even if true, which it is not, who cares?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> i work for a fortune 100 corporation Zacksand. You lil wrinky dink operation is cute im sure, and what not.
> 
> my tats are all hidden by my business attire
> 
> ...


You don't have the balls to work for yourself. Besides, clerks are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > i work for a fortune 100 corporation Zacksand. You lil wrinky dink operation is cute im sure, and what not.
> ...


my balls are their own story, fanboy


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Ping Pong scene of gal shooting them outta her ass.


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

G.T. said:


> i work for a fortune 100 corporation Zacksand. You lil wrinky dink operation is cute im sure, and what not.
> 
> my tats are all hidden by my business attire
> 
> ...


GT, you sound absolutely fucking crazy tonight. You sound like Chris. Nobody is stalking you, sweetheart. The fact is, I have put a pretty serious anal bruising on you this week, then I backed off. I thought it was over. I did not even brag about the butt fuck I administered. But you kept on picking, and I kept replying. Fact is, I was getting bored of you. I still am. But, dude, you know I am still going to flame on you about your metrosexual lifestyle periodically. You are just such an easy target. You are a fag who is oblivious to the fact that he is a fag. I could be wrong but I thought the FZ was for flaming posters, not for FLAMING posters (that means I am calling you a fag, dumbass). 

I will dish it for as long as you like. But if you are going to Kunt out and start accusing me of "stalking" you, then you really are going to have to surrender your man card, because that is just about the biggest Kunt move I can think of in a place like this. You are emoting like a 13 year old girl.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Fact is, I can tell you what I earn. But what difference would it make? It is not like I am going to release my tax returns to you, moron. For what it is worth in a forum like this, I have a BA and a graduate degree, I am a self-employed professional, and I have been at my trade for 20 years. I work in finance. Do you actually want me to be tacky and throw out numbers? Suffice it to say that my K-1 distributions are in the six figure area, to the left of the decimal. I own both my home and my office building. I probably pay way more in income taxes than you make in a year. I am not wealthy, but I am very comfortable, I send my son to a private school, and I have a good portfolio, mixed in real estate and equities.
> 
> Trust me, moron, you are way off base here. Remember, I did not bring this up. I have never criticized you as being a pauper who blows your money, though I suspect that you do.
> 
> If I were you I would stick to examining my hands when I am generous enough to post a thread about whatever cigar I am enjoying at the time.


If you could have every insult you uttered on this board to certain individuals written on your skin, would you be proud to walk the street naked?


----------



## G.T. (Jun 4, 2016)

more please, ZackB.oils


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Just cuz:


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 4, 2016)

The only way Zack makes six figures is if he gets paid in Venezuelan bolívar.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


I guess that means no. Can't say I blame ya. Utter filth and hatred, constantly.

And yes...this thread does concern me. It's mine. I started it. I have a say in it. Get out. Or get back on topic. Your choice. I won't say it again.


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


God, you people are such thin skinned, whiny little Kunts! 

I think I need an official ruling here. Is this the FZ or is this not the FZ? 

Can I post "off topic" shit or can I not do so? 

Fuck knows I don't trust fuck from Gracie, of all people.


----------



## ZackB (Jun 4, 2016)

Something tells me that there is a lot of PMing going on right now. That super stud, man about town, GT, is probably spending every second of his night out on his phone, just like the pathetic nerd he is.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


I started the thread. I CAN ask you to be removed from it. I have let folks have fun in here and joined them. But when you start in doing the same shit you always do, I DO have the right to have your ass kicked to the curb out of THIS thread...FZ or not.

Want to be a hate filled prick? Do it in another thread. NOT THIS ONE. Get it? Got it? Good.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Current mood:


----------



## Alex. (Jun 4, 2016)

Feel great! Like  balance has been restored.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Feel great! Like  balance has been restored.


Pic, or it didn't happen. Perhaps some scales of justice?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Current mood:


----------



## Alex. (Jun 4, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Feel great! Like  balance has been restored.
> ...


oh yes justice the kind that will never see the light of day because it should not. Standing tall is enough.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Well, I was gonna post a libra scales, but if you are not a libra...

I am though. So I can do it for ya I guess.






There. All balanced out. Start anew.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

Current mood:






It is NOT the painting that is hard. It's the DECIDING what colors to paint it and what design. Decisions decisions. And I have THREE to do.
Oy

But...pain in the ass they are...that IS 600 bucks sitting in there waiting for my decisions.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2016)

ok....my mood is I WANT to do this right now. Keep scraping that damn veneer off. But....hands are saying NO MORE TODAY.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 5, 2016)

o that will be so nice when you finished it......love the other one...you know you could have people mail you just the drawer fronts and do work for people.....for good money


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 5, 2016)

ManCard self revoked. 

cleaning closets in the rain today, 

96....fucking NINETY-SIX throw away graphic tees.
Found 18 tees still in tags. 

my cutoff tees for the gym, throwing 15 of them sluts away and converting like 20other tees to those....

and just my PLAIN colored tees for underclothes and things ...is like 2 feet tall. 



im a hoe, a WHORE, a god damn fucking SLUT ....for the mall.

least ill donate tho : /


----------



## mdk (Jun 5, 2016)

In bed all day with some painful stomach ailment. Not sure what is going on, but I am tender as all Hell.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 77166
> 
> In bed all day with some painful stomach ailment. Not sure what is going on, but I am tender as all Hell.



  Hope you feel better soon sweetie.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 77166
> 
> In bed all day with some painful stomach ailment. Not sure what is going on, but I am tender as all Hell.


i hope you feel better, too Sweetie


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes, me too, Darling.  Feel better.


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 77166
> 
> In bed all day with some painful stomach ailment. Not sure what is going on, but I am tender as all Hell.


----------



## defcon4 (Jun 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 77166
> 
> In bed all day with some painful stomach ailment. Not sure what is going on, but I am tender as all Hell.


Try Wild Turkey 101. It usually helps. Get well.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 77166
> 
> In bed all day with some painful stomach ailment. Not sure what is going on, but I am tender as all Hell.



   feel better soon!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2016)

Mood:


----------



## G.T. (Jun 5, 2016)

Ready to sleep so I'll be ready to kill.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2016)

I had a wee nap myself. Sit in the sun, I zonk out. I sat. Then zonked. Thankfully only half an hour. BUT...I got the damn veneer off the top of the dresser today! Dayum. Did I mention how much I HATE veneer?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2016)

i have worked on bows for the 4 th all day yesterday.....my damn pinwheel cutter is broken...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2016)

surround bows for july 4th bows...






the final 4th bow....

stacked bow.....starting at the bottom...spiked bow...tulle additions....3 surround bows and a twisted bow in the middle...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2016)

*Thread has now been moved to the LOUNGE and Lounge rules apply.  *


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2016)

thanks.....


----------



## G.T. (Jun 6, 2016)

the grind never dies in me.

#charged


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

Ah. Now I know which is which. Thanks Staff.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 6, 2016)

positive vibes 4ya, ms gracie


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

Mood right now:



Then......


----------



## G.T. (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 6, 2016)

gym mirror cleaned


----------



## manifold (Jun 6, 2016)

Coyote said:


> *Thread has now been moved to the LOUNGE and Lounge rules apply.  *




Good call.


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)

Coyote said:


> *Thread has now been moved to the LOUNGE and Lounge rules apply. *


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

Meanwhile...new mood:







Got the new roof, and that started the landlord with his "I want my house back".
Got news the house now needs to be hooked up to the brand new sewers....by December....which means more $$$$ to the landlord.


----------



## mdk (Jun 6, 2016)

I spent all day in bed yesterday. I watched the trilogy and the start of _The Hobbit _before I feel asleep since it was on TBS.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)

Went to get chinese food and my car :*


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

Please close the thread AngelsNDemons 

Y'all can go to Mani's with his cat kicking gifs.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

I changed my mind and asked the thread to be reopened. My apologies.

Forward. Not away.

I hope you continue enjoying the thread as it was meant to be enjoyed prior to the ruckus.


----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)

Well. My mood is a bit..


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> Well. My mood is a bit..


Your mom?


----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Well. My mood is a bit..
> ...




Yes.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm sorry. She has not passed has she? Wanna talk about it more privately?


----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)

Not yet. I am in the process of getting things together as if she had though. Is painful. Sure we can talk. Thank you.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

You can borrow my shoulder any time, hon. And I'm sorry about your mom.


----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)

I know. And thank you. It's just weird. Writing Obits...burning music....etc., and she's still breathing. Ack!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

That's tough. But...you have to remember her body is still here...but she is really not. And she is trusting you to be there for her when she can't make her own decisions BEFORE she got this way. That, hon, is love. And very hard on those having to act in her behalf. I'm so sorry, Kat.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

I am watching....gag....The Bachelorette because nothing else is on and my face is like:


----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I am watching....gag....The Bachelorette because nothing else is on and my face is like:


----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That's tough. But...you have to remember her body is still here...but she is really not. And she is trusting you to be there for her when she can't make her own decisions BEFORE she got this way. That, hon, is love. And very hard on those having to act in her behalf. I'm so sorry, Kat.





I do remember. Last couple of months have just been rough, with the broken hip...and then she fell again thinking she could still walk. Second fall was right on her face.
She is barely eating at all....I feel her body is now shutting down. I watched that with my dad as well....once they stop eating...

Anyhow, you are right. She has been gone a long time, but now we have the need to finalize things. Hope that made sense.


----------



## Lutroo (Jun 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Say it in pics.
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 58026


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That's tough. But...you have to remember her body is still here...but she is really not. And she is trusting you to be there for her when she can't make her own decisions BEFORE she got this way. That, hon, is love. And very hard on those having to act in her behalf. I'm so sorry, Kat.
> ...


Yes, it made sense.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)

Night folks.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 7, 2016)

refreshed and ready to tackle


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 77369



What sort of discharge did you leave?


----------



## mdk (Jun 7, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 77369
> ...



I went to the hospital very early this morning after days of some pretty awful stomach pain. My diagnosis wasn't too serious and treatable with medicine. This is the first time in 10 years I've taken any pain pills and I am loopy as all Hell. lol


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> I went to the hospital very early this morning after days of some pretty awful stomach pain. My diagnosis wasn't too serious and treatable with medicine. This is the first time in 10 years I've taken any pain pills and I am loopy as all Hell. lol



Oh, I remember you saying something about your tummy the other day.  Sorry it lasted this long.  Pain pills like Tylenol3 have no effect on me, maybe I'll go to sleep after three or four at a time.  Speedy recovery!


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Well, thank goodness you're ok...and got some pain relief going. (((hgz)))


----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Me right at the moment.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2016)

Feel totally victorious!  Discovered some predatory practices of some characters who no doubt have taken advantage of the elderly or disabled or plan to in their future so I did what I just love to do: get in their face and occupy their time with my brand of ass kicking. Regulatory bodies, Inspectors Generals for government  contractors, Attorney generals and me. 

Now they have their spent time, money and be under scrutiny.  



lol they offered me money to stop. Nope I do this because I just love to, I miss catching bad guys like I did when I was a cop.







Now it is off to the base gym


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

mdk said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I had that too a couple of months ago. It sucked. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

That's it for me tonight. Done stealing pics and my bed and my dog are waiting for me.


----------



## mdk (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)

Is this thread dead now?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 12, 2016)

Ten years ago today...



 
July 26, 1972 - June 12, 2006
​


----------



## Alex. (Jun 12, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ten years ago today...
> 
> View attachment 77865
> July 26, 1972 - June 12, 2006
> ​


My condolences.


----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ten years ago today...
> 
> View attachment 77865
> July 26, 1972 - June 12, 2006
> ​


----------



## pillars (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ten years ago today...
> 
> View attachment 77865
> July 26, 1972 - June 12, 2006
> ​


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 15, 2016)

There is no greater pleasure than to be a father to my son;
There is more to teach than cooking, sewing, ironing and being self sufficient;
It is more than getting an education and succeeding in one's profession;
It is the unseen work, the inside job: developing principles to live by and never compromising them, exercising fidelity to your relationships, keeping those who  enrich your life close and protecting yourself from those who wish to do you harm; emotionally, physically or spiritually, but most important knowing the difference and moving on.

I was approached this week by three people in his school, the Principal, his teacher and another teacher, independently from one another, they related a story of how he refused to leave the side of a boy who has emotional problems, how he encouraged him to perform in the band, how he supported the boy when he was on stage by sitting next to him and how very important it was to the that child who was lead by my son. They said he made a significant difference in that boy's life.

That is the best Father's day gift I could have ever have hoped for. These are his foot steps to manhood, his legacy.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 17, 2016)

Excited for my future mood. lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 17, 2016)

I love Zappa!


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2016)

Such a great workout today........


but every one was telling me I was doing it worng,



Screw em what do they know anyway


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2016)

... I don't know what FML means and I do have food in my house, but otherwise it's accurate.... (see above)


----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2016)

Went to the beach with my boy. Great Father's Day Weekend


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ... I don't know what FML means and I do have food in my house, but otherwise it's accurate.... (see above)


It means fuck my life.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... I don't know what FML means and I do have food in my house, but otherwise it's accurate.... (see above)
> ...


FML
"means Fix My Lighthouse. Back in the 17th Century, lighthouse keepers were tthe butt of everyone's jokes. When a lighthouse keeper was made fun of, his retort would be "why dont you fix my lighthouse!" which was shortened over time to FML. This term was made famous in the great battle of the Sole Bay in 1902 where 14 people died and 1 person broke their glasses."


----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## PredFan (Jun 18, 2016)

Frustrated at the stupidity of people. They don't care that the POTUS is lying to them. They don't care if the media lies to them. They like lies if the lies make them feel good.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 19, 2016)

*Miss you dad. *


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2016)

What a fabulous Father's Day Weekend!


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2016)

ate too much this weekend!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm really hungry.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>


That's all you ever think about.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 21, 2016)

The pen is fucking whatever


----------



## Alex. (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm missing this key on my keyboard!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


I will have one of each.    One a day for the next 10 days.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 21, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yee haw!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


----------



## mdk (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 22, 2016)

New business cards made today!


----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 24, 2016)

I won the internet popularity contest 







but became very sad when I realized how much I missed the life the clowns on the other site I go to made for me when they gossiped and made up stories about me.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 24, 2016)

....and I said to everyone, "I am the CEO I do not give a shit, I got my tickets to Australia. Leave early and have a long weekend!"


----------



## Kat (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 28, 2016)

mdk said:


>



Busiest man/couple on the planet!
Now where are you off to????


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



..... not so much a mood as a constant state for me ..... the other shoe comes next..... !


----------



## mdk (Jun 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Busiest man/couple on the planet!
> Now where are you off to????



It is like this almost every June and early July. We have a lot of family functions and trips planned during this time every year. This weekend my best friend/sister-in-law's birthday is a rather large camping affair two hours east of here. Lots of music, campfires, cards, drinking, and, mirth. The weather is supposed to be amazing and clear so I plan bringing the telescope as well. Woot!


----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)

ME FOR SURE!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)

Almost 100° today..


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 3, 2016)

Carefree!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 80277


!!!


----------



## mdk (Jul 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 80277
> ...



A rather large bonfire on last night of our camping trip.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I'd say! Good grief!!!!


----------



## mdk (Jul 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



It was super fun. It is amazing how fast everyone backed up after the fire really started blazing. lol


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Yeah well 3rd degree burns tend to put a damper on things.....


----------



## Alex. (Jul 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 80277


That is cool....er.... I mean hot!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 80422



are you the man or the dog?


----------



## mdk (Jul 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 80422
> ...



I am the deliriously tired bulldoggy.


----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 5, 2016)

ROAD TRIPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Jul 7, 2016)

Took the day off.


----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Jul 8, 2016)

I have crashed


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm ready!


----------



## Alex. (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)

♥♥♥♥ Happy Happy!! ♥♥♥♥


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 4, 2016)

Currently:





Maybe tomorrow:


----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2016)

Decisions decisions


----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)

Gracie


----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## westwall (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

Da fuk? *shuddering*
17 days.

oy


----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

Really? Yer supposed to drive and still read every fucking sign? ACKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

We are leaving this....






FOR THAT? I am talking myself out of it. Yes. I am. Seriously. Living in the van doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

In fact.. I am off for awhile. Heading back to CL and Zillow to see if I can find ANYTHING. Anything. Just anything. I want to stay here.


----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)

ahhhhhhh better!


----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> In fact.. I am off for awhile. Heading back to CL and Zillow to see if I can find ANYTHING. Anything. Just anything. I want to stay here.




Oh dear. I think you maybe get used to the traffic???


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

I scared myself.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

ready for fall


----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2016)

DF already posted mine of a sleeping puppy. So yeah. That's me in a scant few. 

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)

Me too. Way late and I am way sleepy.


----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Likkmee (Sep 13, 2016)

It
IS
All
Good


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)

uh oh


----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Oct 18, 2016)

Where is Gracie?  I love that woman.


----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Where is Gracie?  I love that woman.




She has been in the CS mostly.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)

Bonzi gotta job!


----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

Kat said:


>


----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 11, 2017)

Kat said:


>


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2017)

Didn't realize this thread was still in existence since it was stolen..  so now that I know....Here is my mood today, with smiles since I can't surf on Google and post a pic at the same time and the cell (I still haven't figured this thing out)...


Mood for today since sun is shining!

[emoji41]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2017)

No smiley for pooped but mentally at peace for now. So just visualize it, lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Eye roll, bundled, waiting for yet another storm to hit, but still semi mellowed out.

Visualize that and you will imagine my current mood.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

It's heeeeeere. Wind, rain,cold. Bleach!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## dani67 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kat said:


>


i like your legs


----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





 Thank you.


----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

*ahhhhhhhhh*

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey, OldLady . . . .


----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Feb 7, 2017)

I have had enough!


----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2017)

add rain and snow on that windowpane.


----------



## mdk (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## mdk (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm eagerly awaiting the call that says "come home. Unit is ready".


----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dani67 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## PredFan (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## ricechickie (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


>


----------



## ricechickie (Jun 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> >



This Friday.  Just get to Friday.

That's my mantra.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Weekends off?


----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Kat said:


>


----------



## ricechickie (Jun 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Last day of school.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Do you have to work a job over the summer months?


----------



## ricechickie (Jun 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Yeah, but half days.  It's enough to get me out of bed and productive, but I still have time off to relax.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2017)

Mood: texting funny things with boyfriend  also finding shade outdoors is nice too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm in the mood for a Fondue party.


----------

